# Heroes, Inc.: Aftermath



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2006)

Its about time for a new thread, and with it, a new level.  Congrats all.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stories trickle in from accross the world.  It seems that the Twice-Damned have chosen to make their moves in many places at once.

1.  Thay has unleashed its armies on its enemies both to the North and to the Southwest, surging into Rasheman and Aglorand with Zulkirs (Each Zulkir is Thay's highest-level specialist wizard in his or her specialized school) having been sighted at the head of their armies.  Thayan humans are butressed by many thousands of undead, humanoids, and exotic monsters, as well as Wyvern-riders.  The Rashemis are holding their ground, but Aglorand's army has been rather unsucessful and has been forced to rely on its famous rangers to slow down the Thaysn with guerilla tactics.  For some reason, however, the Simbul, the mighty sorceress who rules Aglorand, has yet to make an appearance, and without her, it is likely that Aglorand will fall.

2.  War has broken out between Cormyr and Sembia.  Cormyr's Regent, Princess Alusair (ruling on behalf of her infant nephew), announced that Sembian agents had plotted to assassinate the young king and destroy key garrisons with evocation magic in preparation for an invasion.  The conspiritors were captured and executed, and the Cormyran navy has attacked the Sembian port city of Daerloon, while the army has beseiged Highcastle, the capital of the High Dale, which contorls the pass between Cormyr and Sembia. While highcastle has yet to fall, Cormyr's armies are bypassing it and streaming into Sembia.  Sembia's new leader, in power for mere days, is desperately seeking to mobilize his forces before its too late.  

3.  A humanoid army  gathered in the North is larger and stronger than previously thought.  It has laid waste to several smaller towns.  Rumor has it that Kurin's fiendpires have joined up with the humanoid force, and hta tthe demons of Hellgate Keep have joined with them rather thna face thier wrath.  Their mighty ogre leader is rumored to be unwoundable in combat and is said to never miss a strike.  He has a number of warrior allies nearly as strong who lead his armies.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 14, 2006)

"What do you know about these cat creatures?"

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2006)

OOC:  I have asked several times DM, but I don't think I ever saw an answer.  The Martyred champion of Ilmater grants unarmed strikes with a base damage of 1d6.  Its not much use to Shando.  Would it be possible to have my MCOI(?) levels stack with monk levels to determine attack damage, rate of flurry etc... at the same rate that they grant bonus feats and spellcasting levels?

Edit:  Gah!  I haven't been adding in my monk Ac bonus!  How did I survive without that extra AC!?  

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  I have asked several times DM, but I don't think I ever saw an answer.  The Martyred champion of Ilmater grants unarmed strikes with a base damage of 1d6.  Its not much use to Shando.  Would it be possible to have my MCOI(?) levels stack with monk levels to determine attack damage, rate of flurry etc... at the same rate that they grant bonus feats and spellcasting levels?
> 
> Edit:  Gah!  I haven't been adding in my monk Ac bonus!  How did I survive without that extra AC!?
> 
> Hawkeye




Yes.

I tohught I did say that before, but I very well may be wrong.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2006)

ooc:
For Alethia's third feat, any suggestions on what she should take, I'm thinking Words of Creation.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> I tohught I did say that before, but I very well may be wrong.




OOC:  Thank you, but after further review, I have decided to pick up another monk level instead.  Extra AC bonus, more flurry, more BAB and Quivering palm.  On top of that, VOP gives me another exalted feat, so I'll be getting Intutive Attack, which will allow me to use Shando's wisdom, instead of his str in making his to hit rolls.  With adding  a +1 to Wisdom, that will give me +6 to hit instead of +2.  I think Shando will be making contact a great deal more.     

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> For Alethia's third feat, any suggestions on what she should take, I'm thinking Words of Creation.




IIRC WoC is a cool concept but rather useless in practice.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2006)

ooc:
Any suggestions would be excellent as I'm having a hard time trying to figure out what to do, I mean, I know it's a coupla levels away, but t'would be nice to have an idea. Hmmm. Would you consider some of the aasimar feats to be exalted? Maybe some higher up on the chain as it were? Alethia's picking up another level of cleric and I'm adding her ability bonus to her intelligence.

New Leadership Score
[sblock]
LEVEL....................................16
SPECIAL POWERS
Daylight.................................01
Resistances to acid etc............01
Celestial Bloodline....................01
Nimbus of Light.......................01
Holy Radiance.........................01
FAIRNESS AND GENEROSITY......02
GREAT RENOWN......................02
BASE OF OPERATIONS
The Hidden Shield Compound	.....02
                             SUBTOTAL 27
FAILURE
Did not protect/Save Aleena.....-1
*                        GRAND TOTAL 26*

Number of Followers (Am not bothering with the first level followers)
Her Cohort Level is now 17th or the equivalent
2 Level = 13
3 Level = 7
4 Level = 4
5 Level = 2
6 Level = 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2006)

OOC:  Where are we posting our characters?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Where are we posting our characters?
> 
> Hawkeye




Here:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137113


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2006)

After Beorn had placed her near Timrin in the infirmery, so they could converse and plan, the news of the terrible events started to trickle in, each more horrible and grim than the last. 

Alethia looked bleak and pale as the reports finished. "All of this, engineered by Cronos and the rest of the twice damned. They attack on so many fronts, how can we unravel all of their plots? How can we even convince the others involved in this, the innocents who think that their neighbors are at fault that they aren't?" she let herself fall back into the pillows, staring up at the ceiling.

"Most of their attacks here have been staged from below ground, from using the sewers and what they access. Skullport and the Underdark. Whatever they may feel about the surface dwellers, Waterdeep is their city too. If Cronos and his fellow demons win, they will become slaves along with the rest of us. At least with us, we generally leave them alone unless they decide to get snotty." she looked at Timrin. "We need allies, ones who know the dark underground. Seperately we shall most surely all fall, united we have a chance of surviving."


----------



## Falkus (Aug 15, 2006)

"This is out of my depth, I hate politics," Dyria muttered to whoever was listening. "That army gathering in the north, I might be able to offer advice on. Those groups tend to fall apart if you take out the leader. If I could kill this supposodly unwoundable ogre, it should stop their advance, and possibly cause the whole thing to collapse if his lieutenants start fighting each other over who gets wear the big hat."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "What do you know about these cat creatures?"
> 
> Hawkeye





"I've heard of a number of humanoid creatures that look like cats, but as far as the ones who were attacking people in the square, I could only guess. I wasn't coordinating with them or anything, I was just staying out of their way and taking advantage of their keeping those targets in the same place."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "This is out of my depth, I hate politics," Dyria muttered to whoever was listening. "That army gathering in the north, I might be able to offer advice on. Those groups tend to fall apart if you take out the leader. If I could kill this supposodly unwoundable ogre, it should stop their advance, and possibly cause the whole thing to collapse if his lieutenants start fighting each other over who gets wear the big hat."




Dyria recalls the flashbacks she received when she first melded with her gauntlet and how it was keyed to the Master of War, who supposedly could not be wounded in combat.  If this is that demon, then the legends about him are true with but one exception:  He cannot be wounded, except by her.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2006)

Meanwhile, no one has gotten around to interrogating the assassin who attacked Shando, and Kayla is demanding an explanation as to why she is being held as well as being a very difficult patient for the infirmiry staff.  Early on the second evening after the attack, and after some more powerful clerics are brought in the help, Maggie begins showing signs of improvement, but does not wake up.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, no one has gotten around to interrogating the assassin who attacked Shando, and Kayla is demanding an explanation as to why she is being held as well as being a very difficult patient for the infirmiry staff.  Early on the second evening after the attack, and after some more powerful clerics are brought in the help, Maggie begins showing signs of improvement, but does not wake up.




OOC:  DM, since Shando is not really a interrogator, I was expecting that the questioning wasn't taking that long.  I am still working up to Kayla.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I've heard of a number of humanoid creatures that look like cats, but as far as the ones who were attacking people in the square, I could only guess. I wasn't coordinating with them or anything, I was just staying out of their way and taking advantage of their keeping those targets in the same place."





"So it was just a coincidence that you attacked at the same time the cat creatures did AND Lady Aleena attacks?  Unlikely I think.  You will be taken back to your bed to rest and recuperate.  You will be turned over to the city for justice."

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Aug 15, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Dyria recalls the flashbacks she received when she first melded with her gauntlet and how it was keyed to the Master of War, who supposedly could not be wounded in combat.  If this is that demon, then the legends about him are true with but one exception:  He cannot be wounded, except by her.




"And," she added. "If the memories I got when I got my gauntlet are accurate, then I'm the only persoon on this planet whi could injure this ogre in combat. As soon as we have time, I should get teleported up north to challenge him."

If nobody else wants to do it right now, Dyria will volunteer to interrogate Kayla.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 15, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> After Beorn had placed her near Timrin in the infirmery, so they could converse and plan, the news of the terrible events started to trickle in, each more horrible and grim than the last.
> 
> Alethia looked bleak and pale as the reports finished. "All of this, engineered by Cronos and the rest of the twice damned. They attack on so many fronts, how can we unravel all of their plots? How can we even convince the others involved in this, the innocents who think that their neighbors are at fault that they aren't?" she let herself fall back into the pillows, staring up at the ceiling.
> 
> "Most of their attacks here have been staged from below ground, from using the sewers and what they access. Skullport and the Underdark. Whatever they may feel about the surface dwellers, Waterdeep is their city too. If Cronos and his fellow demons win, they will become slaves along with the rest of us. At least with us, we generally leave them alone unless they decide to get snotty." she looked at Timrin. "We need allies, ones who know the dark underground. Seperately we shall most surely all fall, united we have a chance of surviving."




Timrin listens but distractedly.  His eyes have a far off look and he occassionally peeks over at Maggie.

He responds, "I have my doubts about the skulkers in the deep but the thieves of Waterdeep do have much to lose.  They must currently be selling their knowledge to our enemies... or they have simply been overrun by them."

"This type of negotiation is out of my league but perhaps someone should try and make contact and convince them to stop.  Short term profits aren't worth the long term loss."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin listens but distractedly.  His eyes have a far off look and he occassionally peeks over at Maggie.
> 
> He responds, "I have my doubts about the skulkers in the deep but the thieves of Waterdeep do have much to lose.  They must currently be selling their knowledge to our enemies... or they have simply been overrun by them."
> 
> "This type of negotiation is out of my league but perhaps someone should try and make contact and convince them to stop.  Short term profits aren't worth the long term loss."




(Skullport is pretty far down, and the only uses of the sewers that you know of were just below the surface.  Also, the only confirmed use of the sewers this time around was the bombs or bomb-like magical devices underneath some manhole covers.)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2006)

ooc:
What about the first attack, the one with that pus-dragon thing? That was below ground too. Not to mention the plague bugs. They were using the sewers too. And there a few things that infest sewers besides rats. Goblins and kobolds. Not to mention the homeless.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> What about the first attack, the one with that pus-dragon thing? That was below ground too. Not to mention the plague bugs. They were using the sewers too. And there a few things that infest sewers besides rats. Goblins and kobolds. Not to mention the homeless.




I meant this time around.  But yeah, you could possibly find stuff out from them.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 16, 2006)

OCC 1: Hey Guys! I just got a new job and my life is a bit crazy these days. I apologize for the dismal posting frequency. 

I think I'll go for darf foresight for the leveling up. It's foresight as the spell + 100ft telepathy. This way, the party won't be suprized and ambushed anymore (Murdoch will basicall be using the invocation on everybody, all the time). I was hesitating between that and eldrich doom (blast every foe within 20ft, no attack necessary) by I think we need an extra edge, not necessarily more damaging power. I'm open to change this, if someone feels strongly one way or another.

IC: After Murdoch made sure the Simulacrum's story was indeed truthful (using junior company members to cast discern lies), he would have joined the others. Hearing the discussion about the sewers, Murdoch would have asked Barnak to cast  Prying Eyes and report his findings.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 16, 2006)

Might be a good idea to scout out those folks. Maybe Shando could go, his contacts amongst the poor and destitute could help there.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 16, 2006)

Shando calls for the assassin to be brought to the room.  Once seated he speaks:

"I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater. You have my word of honor and on my faith that while you are in our charge that you will not be tortured or mis-treated. You will be fed and your wounds will continue to be cared for. If someone does mis-treat you, I need to be told. I cannot speak as to what the city of Waterdeep will do once we turn you over to them. You will have to answer for your crimes. Giving us the information that we need may help lessen your punishment. You will probably be subjected to some form of magical scrying to determine the veracity of your statements. If the information you give us, helps us in our cause, I will intercede on your behalf, but I can't guarantee those results. I can see in your eyes that you are contemplating if you can overpower me and escape. I have already proven that  I am more than capable of stopping you and making the process very painful for you. So to the questions:

Who are you and why did you attack the Lady Aleena last night?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 17, 2006)

Bump

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 17, 2006)

ooc:
Is Kurin associated with Abraxas? He seems to fit the bill. Composite being associated with fire... Ooo. Does Alethia sense that Abraxas is within the city?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Is Kurin associated with Abraxas? He seems to fit the bill. Composite being associated with fire... Ooo. Does Alethia sense that Abraxas is within the city?




Alethia concentrates on finding Abraxus,  and senses, in general, that he is arouhd Waterdeep.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando calls for the assassin to be brought to the room.  Once seated he speaks:
> 
> "I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater. You have my word of honor and on my faith that while you are in our charge that you will not be tortured or mis-treated. You will be fed and your wounds will continue to be cared for. If someone does mis-treat you, I need to be told. I cannot speak as to what the city of Waterdeep will do once we turn you over to them. You will have to answer for your crimes. Giving us the information that we need may help lessen your punishment. You will probably be subjected to some form of magical scrying to determine the veracity of your statements. If the information you give us, helps us in our cause, I will intercede on your behalf, but I can't guarantee those results. I can see in your eyes that you are contemplating if you can overpower me and escape. I have already proven that  I am more than capable of stopping you and making the process very painful for you. So to the questions:
> 
> ...




"My name is Jalassra Norta.  I am...was...a cultural representative at the Thayan Enclave in Waterdeep, until Aleena destroyed it.  I was away at the time.  When the five of us returned to Waterdeep, our wizard received orders to do what we did the other night.  In my country it is the law that the orders of a Red Wizard must be followed. I wish to claim my rights as a prisoner of war, but I know that it is likely that I will be disavowed.  If that happens, talk to me again. "


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "My name is Jalassra Norta.  I am...was...a cultural representative at the Thayan Enclave in Waterdeep, until Aleena destroyed it.  I was away at the time.  When the five of us returned to Waterdeep, our wizard received orders to do what we did the other night.  In my country it is the law that the orders of a Red Wizard must be followed. I wish to claim my rights as a prisoner of war, but I know that it is likely that I will be disavowed.  If that happens, talk to me again. "




"By the time you are disavowed, you will already be in the hands of the authorities of Waterdeep.  The choice is yours."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "By the time you are disavowed, you will already be in the hands of the authorities of Waterdeep.  The choice is yours."
> 
> Hawkeye




"Are you implying that there is an alternative to being turned over?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC 1: Hey Guys! I just got a new job and my life is a bit crazy these days. I apologize for the dismal posting frequency.
> 
> I think I'll go for darf foresight for the leveling up. It's foresight as the spell + 100ft telepathy. This way, the party won't be suprized and ambushed anymore (Murdoch will basicall be using the invocation on everybody, all the time). I was hesitating between that and eldrich doom (blast every foe within 20ft, no attack necessary) by I think we need an extra edge, not necessarily more damaging power. I'm open to change this, if someone feels strongly one way or another.
> 
> IC: After Murdoch made sure the Simulacrum's story was indeed truthful (using junior company members to cast discern lies), he would have joined the others. Hearing the discussion about the sewers, Murdoch would have asked Barnak to cast  Prying Eyes and report his findings.




The eyes do uncover three mundane criminal enterprises, which Barnak reports to the Watch, but he finds nothing going on especially relevant to this matter.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 18, 2006)

Since there's no objections, Dyria headed into the infirmary, puledl up a chair next to Kayla, and started asking a few simple questions. "So, how are you feeling? she asked.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Are you implying that there is an alternative to being turned over?"




"No, you will still have to be turned over.  I have no choice.  I just can'tt gurantee your treatment under their hands.  I can guarantee your treatment while with us.  You may be tortured.  You may have your will subverted.  I also think that we may be able to use any information that you have sooner than the Lords of Waterdeep, if any live.  You may just be killed out of revenge, without trial.  There is a greater war going on out there, one being waged by great beings of power, beings that make the arch wizards of Waterdeep and the Zulkiar's of Thay look like novices.  We are trying to prevent that.  Do you want to see all of Faerun descend into chaos and war?  Thay itself may de destroyed with everything else.  Do you truly wish to see that?  Shando smiles wryly.  "For cultural representative you seem to know how to use a knife rather well."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 18, 2006)

OOC:  I finally have my cohort stat'ed out and it's as good of time as any to introduce my followers

IC:

A small commotion erupts near the door of the infirmary interupting the conversation.

One of the junior members on duty says (somewhat louder this time and with a little edge), *"Sir, no one is allowed in here right now.  I will inform Sir Timrin of your arrival but you will have to wait outside.  No exceptions."* Other active members are seen moving toward the door in anticipation of a fight.

A harsh commanding voice rises above the din, "The Lord Helm's business supercedes your nonsense protocol.  Sir Timrin is in trouble and I will not stand down until I am sure he is safe!!  MOVE ASIDE!!!".   The latter statement is laced with power <greater command> and the youngerster and those around him are horrified as they forced to comply.  

Revealed in the doorway is an imposing man encased in dust caked plate armor.  His sword and shield are safely stowed and his helm is cradled under his left arm.  He is a human of middle age and sports long gray and a well trimmed beard.  

He scans the room breifly before Durodan and some more seasoned members arrive to intervene.

"HOLD!!"

They are the first words you have heard from Timrin in some time; you weren't even sure he was paying attention.

With somewhat less authority he says, "Let him pass.  He's more growl than bite."  A smile appears on his stoic face for the first time since the ball ended.

The stranger pushes his way past the obviously annoyed guards and heads right for the group.  Timrin grits his teeth and uses every ounce of his considerable will to stand.

"Helm's Shield but you are a mess!",  the stranger exclaims.

"Good to see you too, old man," Timrin quips.

The stranger drops to one knee at the bedside, heedless of the stares from Beor, Alethia and the others.

"Sir Timrin, forgive my abrupt entrance but Lord Helm impressed me with the utmost urgency.  I can see why  <looking at the grievous wounds you all bear>."

Timrin looks palid and weary.  "On your feet Devan and give me a proper greeting.  You already dispenced with the formalities when you parted our men like the moat at Myratma."

The two men share a warrriors hug though Devan has to almost hold Timrin up.  "By the gods boy, sit and let's get you taken care of.  Don't these northerners know how to bind a wound?"

Devan almost starts to cast when Timrin abruptly says, "NO!  No, she needs it more than I."   He points toward Maggie and his smile disappears and spirit sags.  "Please, help her."

Devan eyes him a bit curiously but moves to comply.

"Whew,"  Devan exclaims upon reviewing Maggie's wounds, "What in the Nine Hells did you folks get into?  Thank Helm I made it in time."  You feel the air ripple with power as he begins to cast his most potent heal <Heal - 140 hp restored, all conditions rejuvenated>.

Maggie's grievous wounds instantly heal and color returns to cheeks.  She looks tremendously better but still remains unconcious.  "That one was one step from Kelemvor's door.  Helm's hammering fist Timrin, what did you get up against?"

"Later," is Timrin's only reply as he slumps back to his bed much relieved at Maggie's turn for the better.

Devan shakes his head and winks at Alethia.  "Good thing I always come prepared."  He steps back around the bed and again calls upon the power of Helm to heal Sir Timrin <Heal 140 hp returned, doesn't work on broken hearts however  >.

"Don't worry lass," he says looking at Alethia, "I've got plenty more.  I'll get you and this sorry bunch back on their feet in no time."

Timrin sits up and smiles wrly as Devan sets to work healing Alethia and any others nearby.

OOC:  he will spontaneously convert tons of spells to various cures until the infirmary starts looking less like a morgue and more like a battle ready unit.

More to follow later.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2006)

"I'll be better in a few days, mostly what I need is bedrest and a few cure spells." Alethia said, though her pale face still indicates that she is far from well, but determined to contribute whatever she can.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "No, you will still have to be turned over.  I have no choice.  I just can'tt gurantee your treatment under their hands.  I can guarantee your treatment while with us.  You may be tortured.  You may have your will subverted.  I also think that we may be able to use any information that you have sooner than the Lords of Waterdeep, if any live.  You may just be killed out of revenge, without trial.  There is a greater war going on out there, one being waged by great beings of power, beings that make the arch wizards of Waterdeep and the Zulkiar's of Thay look like novices.  We are trying to prevent that.  Do you want to see all of Faerun descend into chaos and war?  Thay itself may de destroyed with everything else.  Do you truly wish to see that?  Shando smiles wryly.  "For cultural representative you seem to know how to use a knife rather well."
> 
> Hawkeye




"That skill is an important part of our culture," she says, smiling for the first time, as she's still visibly in pain.  "I also display national dances and weapons drills, cook Thayan food, and sing Thayan songs."

"I don't know anything about these dire matters of which you speak. I know quite a lot about the workings of Thayan diplomacy and espionage, however, which I am quite willing to discuss in depth in return for leniency."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I finally have my cohort stat'ed out and it's as good of time as any to introduce my followers
> 
> IC:
> 
> ...




The medics get the idea and discuss the situation with Devan. Speciafically, one explains Maggie's condition:  "She has been unconscious for two full days now.  Up untl a few hours ago she was comatose, but while her reletive improvement is encouraging, that does mean that she feels pain while asleep.  We're doing what we can about that.  She should start to wake up soon, but she'll need a bit more tie to recover.  Due to the injury to her spine, which we were forunately able to repair, it will take anywhere form a few days to a few weeks of excercise to get her legs working right again."

Hours later, in the middle of the night, she stirs and begins to open her eyes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Since there's no objections, Dyria headed into the infirmary, puledl up a chair next to Kayla, and started asking a few simple questions. "So, how are you feeling? she asked.




The medics have gotten quite fed up with Kayla's whining and have been giving her that tea they gave Alethia.  To be fair, though, she is in the worst condition of anyone there except Maggie.

Kalya doesnt sit up  "The pains not too bad...pretty dizzy though.  Why am I a prisoner here?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 19, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "That skill is an important part of our culture," she says, smiling for the first time, as she's still visibly in pain.  "I also display national dances and weapons drills, cook Thayan food, and sing Thayan songs."
> 
> "I don't know anything about these dire matters of which you speak. I know quite a lot about the workings of Thayan diplomacy and espionage, however, which I am quite willing to discuss in depth in return for leniency."




"I am well aware of the difference between someone who knows how to perform a weapons drill and someone who knows how to use the weapon properly.  Knowing the first doesn't necessarily mean knowing the latter.  In tournaments, I have seen those who knew could perform their katas with precision and speed, but couldn't throw a proper punch to save their life.  You know both.  You know how to kill.  Luckily, Ilmater was watching over me.  I believe that you are probably much more than a cultural representative.  I will pass on your willingness to talk to the proper authorities.  I do not know what they will do with the information, but I will intercede as I have promised.  You will be taken back to your bed to rest and recuperate.

Shando calls the guards in and has the assassin sent back to the infirmary.

OOC:  What is our ruling on the timeline here DM, just so I cna figure out what to do next?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2006)

ooc:
I suspect the medics fed Alethia the tea to keep her in bed and out of trouble.

IC:
Alethia looks at Frostrune. "Abraxas is somewhere nearby, maybe in the city or just outside it," she tells him quietly.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 19, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The medics have gotten quite fed up with Kayla's whining and have been giving her that tea they gave Alethia.  To be fair, though, she is in the worst condition of anyone there except Maggie.
> 
> Kalya doesnt sit up  "The pains not too bad...pretty dizzy though.  Why am I a prisoner here?"




"You're not exactly a prisoner, and you're not exactly a guest," Dyria stated. "But, given the circumstances, can you blame us for wanting to keep an eye on you? Why don't you tell me exactly what you were doing with our old friend, and then maybe we can see clear to getting you out of here?"


----------



## kirinke (Aug 20, 2006)

Alethia scowls as one of the smiling, snarky medics hand her another cup of 'tea'. The healer in her knows that she needs rest...

"Damit... This stuff makes me sillier than a pixi on a sugar high," she grumbles at the medic who merely grins and pats her shoulder understandingly.

"Drink it up and you'll be busy smacking down undead and other narsties sooner than you expect." the medic advises.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 20, 2006)

Timrin watches Devan work from the edge of his bed.  He says to his friends, "That my friends is Shieldlord Devan Hardcastle, the most devote and battle tested cleric of Helm on the Sword Coast.  We have worked together many a time but I have no idea why he is here... though I shan't complain."

Devan seems to hear but finishes up his work before responding.

"I'll tell ya why I'm here.  Helm has chosen you <indicating Timrin>.  Two weeks past I had a vision.  It was night and a gleaming silver tower could be clearly seen in the distance.  But as you moved closer you could see that this tower was besieged on all sides.  Demons and other foul monstrosities clawed at its sides and raked it with fire.  Suddenly Helm's blazing eye appeared directly above the tower... then the vision was gone."

"Didn't take me but a minute to figure it out."  He reaches out to grasp Timrin's shield and spins in about so everyone can see; a silver tower on a starlit field, Helm's symbol prominently displayed above.

"Helm has sent me to help you," he says to Timrin, "All of you."

"But that is not all.  I took the liberty of hunting down Valdon before racing north.  Even as we speak your company is reforming and sailing for Waterdeep; every damn one of 'um.  Helm needs heroes Timrin."

"Now tell me what all this is about." 

And the better part of an hour goes with the re-telling.  



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The medics get the idea and discuss the situation with Devan. Speciafically, one explains Maggie's condition:  "She has been unconscious for two full days now.  Up untl a few hours ago she was comatose, but while her reletive improvement is encouraging, that does mean that she feels pain while asleep.  We're doing what we can about that.  She should start to wake up soon, but she'll need a bit more tie to recover.  Due to the injury to her spine, which we were forunately able to repair, it will take anywhere form a few days to a few weeks of excercise to get her legs working right again."




Devan explains the situation to Timrin and the others and explains there is little more they can do.  Now it is up to her.

Eventually, Timrin asks Devan to speak with the Waterdahvian Guard under his authority and ask their permission and seek shelter for the incoming troop.  He pretends he needs to rest.  In truth he finds a chair and spends the rest of the day sitting by Maggies bedside.





			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Hours later, in the middle of the night, she stirs and begins to open her eyes.




The room is quiet and Timrin is dozing in the chair next to her.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 20, 2006)

"I have a feeling that before too long, Waterdeep is going to be under seige. We have already weathered two attacks and the army Cronos is gathering over the waves is increasing. We need to prepare for this. We need foodstuffs, secure water supplies even magical ones like decanters of endless water would be good for this and medical resources above all. And while the city prepares, we need to hunt down and destroy the twice damned we know are near by." She told the others.

The medic returns, an old woman of about 50, with the look of a practiced healer about her. In otherwords, scary as any demon. "Drink your tea or I'll pour it down your throat, I'll not have you trying to get up and do all that when you can barely make it to the privy without crumpling," she ordered, pushing the Aasimar down and pressing the cup to her lips.

Alethia growls softly under her breath and drinks the now cold and rather bitter tea. The last thing she hears is the old woman scolding the others to let the injured rest or she'll dose them all with sleeping draughts.

The demon meanwhile tries to narrow down the location of Abraxas and Aleena's soul.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 20, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "You're not exactly a prisoner, and you're not exactly a guest," Dyria stated. "But, given the circumstances, can you blame us for wanting to keep an eye on you? Why don't you tell me exactly what you were doing with our old friend, and then maybe we can see clear to getting you out of here?"




"I am...investigating...Zarun...he was my target all along, even as I pursued the order of Sharar.  Before he went west we suspected his connections with demons...I reeeeeeeeally shouldnt be telling you this, but see, Rachel  Zarun is my cousin...I know she's not evil, but I fear HE is.  I must save her (starts to cry).  Our family is already cursed with rumors of demonic ancestry, and if the witches believes that hat tendancy is active, none of us are safe.  My only hope is to destroy Zarun and whatever hold he has over her and bring er home."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 20, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> The room is quiet and Timrin is dozing in the chair next to her.





Maggie recognizes Timrin through the haze and smiles slightly. She says quietly, her throat dry from nearly three days of being sustained magically but not actually drinking anything, "What happened?"


----------



## Falkus (Aug 20, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I am...investigating...Zarun...he was my target all along, even as I pursued the order of Sharar.  Before he went west we suspected his connections with demons...I reeeeeeeeally shouldnt be telling you this, but see, Rachel  Zarun is my cousin...I know she's not evil, but I fear HE is.  I must save her (starts to cry).  Our family is already cursed with rumors of demonic ancestry, and if the witches believes that hat tendancy is active, none of us are safe.  My only hope is to destroy Zarun and whatever hold he has over her and bring er home."




Dyria wasn't sure if she should trust her confession or not, but decided to press on with the questioning. "Why don't you tell me everything you can about Zarun? We don't like him any more than you do, but unfortunately, we can't do anything without any hard proof of wrong-doing on his part."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 20, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie recognizes Timrin through the haze and smiles slightly. She says quietly, her throat dry from nearly three days of being sustained magically but not actually drinking anything, "What happened?"




Timrin awakes with a start, "Mmm.. Maggie?  Your awake!"

"Don't move.  Don't talk.  I'll fetch you some water."

He jumps up and rushes off for a pitcher and a glass.

He returns within a few seconds, a bit flustered.  He offers her a glass.

"Now take it easy, Maggie.  You been out for a while.  You were hurt pretty badly.  We.. we... almost lost you."  This last bit is said with a lot of restrained emotion.

"A lot has happened, none of it good.  For now just rest and regain your strength.  I'll sit with you in case you need anything.  I'll keep the clerics from poking at you until morning," he smirks.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 21, 2006)

_*She is floating, flying, weaving in and out of the clouds. Lights below flicker, fade. She can feel herself falling, ever falling down, down. 

She shivers. It's cold. Winter in the north, brutal and long. Skimming over the land, inches from the icy ground. Not touching. Everything blurry, haze making details impossible to see.
But she knows. Narfel. Land of the horse nomads.

She hears chanting, foul words that fill her with dread. A temple, ruined now, once dedicated to Selune.

She can feel herself being dragged, against her will into the depths of the once great temple, now befouled by darkness. She can't turn away. In the center of the great hall, is two circles of priests in dark robes. The walls are defaced now, the symbols strange. 

She closes her eyes, but they remain open. In the center of the circle of priests is a circle of dark light. Captured within is a twisting, emphereal form. A soul trapped. Trapped... She can hear it screaming. But it makes no noise.

Too late, too late... Too late. The voices mock her.
Couldn't save the father, couldn't save the daughter. Couldn't save your own parents.
Failed. Give up little girl. You're playing with fire. It will burn you up.

The priests turn on her, flames spire from their hands.*_

Alethia jerks awake, sweating from the drug-induced nightmare. Safe. She turns, hearing soft voices, smiling a little as she recognizes that Maggie has awoken finally. "Just a nightmare," she whispers to herself, too low for anyone to hear. "I won't fail again," she promises to no one, to everyone. Her eyes close and she sends a brief prayer upwards.

_*Please, help us find Aleena... I don't want Cronos to have another soul to torment. Not if I can help it. Too many innocents...*_ Too tired now, she falls back to sleep.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 21, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin awakes with a start, "Mmm.. Maggie?  Your awake!"
> 
> "Don't move.  Don't talk.  I'll fetch you some water."
> 
> ...




Maggie complies with everything Timrin asks, without further questions or complaints.  That in itself is a strong sign of just how badly hurt she is.  After she has the water, she mumbles a thanks and quietly smiles, then drifts back to sleep.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 21, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I am well aware of the difference between someone who knows how to perform a weapons drill and someone who knows how to use the weapon properly.  Knowing the first doesn't necessarily mean knowing the latter.  In tournaments, I have seen those who knew could perform their katas with precision and speed, but couldn't throw a proper punch to save their life.  You know both.  You know how to kill.  Luckily, Ilmater was watching over me.  I believe that you are probably much more than a cultural representative.  I will pass on your willingness to talk to the proper authorities.  I do not know what they will do with the information, but I will intercede as I have promised.  You will be taken back to your bed to rest and recuperate.
> 
> Shando calls the guards in and has the assassin sent back to the infirmary.
> 
> ...





You have some flexibility.  I pushed  a bit for the benefit of those with hurt pcs.  Use it as you wish.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 21, 2006)

Shando sits for a few minutes, trying to organize his thoughts.  He finds himself wishing for the days at the monestary, when his days would be filled with meditation, prayer and training.  *Ilmater, I am not sure what the task is that you have set before me or if I am even up to the task, but I put my trust in you and will do as you say.  I will do all I can to defend the weak and powerless in this world, including giving my life.*  Shando squares his shoulders and puts a determined look on his face.  IT would do no good to the cause to spread dipsair among their company.  Shando heads out into the infirmary.  "Sir Timrin, Dyria, Alethia and Murdoch, we need to speak, in private and as privately as possible."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 21, 2006)

Timirn is feeling much more like himself today.  The wounds to his body are fully mended.  The wounds to his psyche are still raw but at least under control.

He informs the Devan and the other attending clerics about Maggie's improved condition as they arrive in the morning.  He leaves her in their capable hands and is in the process of suiting up for the day when Shando calls for a meeting.

"About time I catch up to what has been going on I suppose?",  Timrin replies, "Where and when?"


----------



## Falkus (Aug 21, 2006)

Dyria joined Shando as soon as she'd finished talking with Kayla about Zarun.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 21, 2006)

Alethia joins them, dressed in her habitual dark clothing piped with silver and blue. She looks tired, but well enough, all things considering.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 22, 2006)

Murdoch explains what he has learned. "The deceiver of Deceiver is downstairs. He's likely a simulacrum, but if we have the real man on our side, we'd be able to know who has been replaced within the government and the city officials."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch explains what he has learned. "The deceiver of Deceiver is downstairs. He's likely a simulacrum, but if we have the real man on our side, we'd be able to know who has been replaced within the government and the city officials."





Timrin is obviously confused.

"Wha?  Slow down Murdock.  You forget some of us have been out of touch for several days.  Who is the the Deceiver of deceivers and why is he in the compound?  He doesn't sound like much of an ally to me."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 22, 2006)

ooc:
Would either Alethia or Naverone know of this Deciever guy? 

Alethia looks confused until Naverone cheerfully fills her in. Obviously, he's been using his own supernatural eyes and ears to keep an eye on everything in his range when she was sleep.... err unconscious.

Alethia grinned at Timrin, that same lopsided grin she used when she was about to lay something on the paladin that was going to freak him out. "I have some rather good news too. When Beorn took the Namer's soul-gem back to Celestia, I asked him to see if Selune and Mystra were willing to give us a fake one that had a good chance of fooling Cronos. They were gracious enough to do so." she said, taking from her ever-present bag of holding the gem Beorn had given her. The fake one that is and placed it on the table.

"Now my friends, what sort of mischief can we accomplish with this?" she asked wryly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 22, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria wasn't sure if she should trust her confession or not, but decided to press on with the questioning. "Why don't you tell me everything you can about Zarun? We don't like him any more than you do, but unfortunately, we can't do anything without any hard proof of wrong-doing on his part."




Kayla reveals that she also lacks hard evidence, as she hasnt been working for him for long, but has been putting much effort into learning his routines and security procedures so she can do more snooping.  I assume you don't reveal to her that her homeland is being invaded by Thay, or will you mention that?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would either Alethia or Naverone know of this Deciever guy?




Nope, never hear dof him, but he seems to be the type who goes out of his way NOT to be famous.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 22, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Kayla reveals that she also lacks hard evidence, as she hasnt been working for him for long, but has been putting much effort into learning his routines and security procedures so she can do more snooping.  I assume you don't reveal to her that her homeland is being invaded by Thay, or will you mention that?




Dyria won't mention that at the moment, and wait for a more opportune moment.



> "Now my friends, what sort of mischief can we accomplish with this?" she asked wryly.




"Not really my department," Dyria stated. "I do need a teleport up north soon. I think I can deal with this ogre warlord."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would either Alethia or Naverone know of this Deciever guy?
> 
> Alethia looks confused until Naverone cheerfully fills her in. Obviously, he's been using his own supernatural eyes and ears to keep an eye on everything in his range when she was sleep.... err unconscious.
> ...




Timrin looks confused and perhaps a bit horrified.  '_Would they truly negotiate falsely with a demon?'_, he wondered.  _'Regardless of their good intentions this is unacceptable!  But... should Aleena be allowed to suffer because of my convictions?  Can sometimes the ends justify the means?  NO!'_, he mentally shouts to himself, _'such is the path to darkness.'_

His emotions are raw, his frustrations evident.  He project his thoughts outward, *'Damn you Naverone!  This was your idea wasn't it?  What are you up to?'*


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would either Alethia or Naverone know of this Deciever guy?
> 
> Alethia looks confused until Naverone cheerfully fills her in. Obviously, he's been using his own supernatural eyes and ears to keep an eye on everything in his range when she was sleep.... err unconscious.
> ...




Shando looks  severly at Aleena"What do you mean he *took* the Namer's soul gem?  Are you saying that we invited him into our house and he then took something of great value without asking for it in the first place?  Are you saying that he stole it, without discussing the matter with us in the first place?  What gave you the right and authority to make that sort of decision without asking the rest of us first?  More than likely, we would have given it to him if he had asked for it in the first place, but he didn't even have enough honor to ask us in the first place.  Are you really sure that the being that you just let walk out of here with the gem is who and what he says he is?  Think about it!  You could have just handed the soul of the Namer to our enemies!"
Shando turns suddenly to Murdoch "And you!  You bring someone who calls himself "The Deceiver" into our stronghold?  What were you thinking!?  He has a story that may be true, but isn't it possible that he is telling us what we want to hear to cause more mischief?  We are acting like novices and our actions have lead to the deaths of two that we have sworn to protect and many others.!  We need to stop reacting and start acting! We need to try to anticipate our enemies' actions.  We need to talk to each other and make decisions as a group.  If we get divided, we will surely fail.' Shando calms from his unusual outburst

"I can only speak for myself Alethia, but I feel that Beorn can no longer be welcomed here.  He violated our trust before he even had a chance to fully earn it.  I can understand him wanting to serve his Goddess, but that doesn't give him the right to violate our stronghold.  And since he was able to walk in here and walk away with an item of that great value, I think our first order of business needs to be the securing of this base and our company."

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Aug 22, 2006)

"Well, when you put it that way, I have to agree with Shando. We shouldn't let Beorn within a hundred feet of our building," Dyria agreed. "I don't like people taking my possessions without at least asking me. At the very least, we should demand compensation. We can't just afford to go giving up potential weapons and levers in this war we've been thrust into. I don't know much about soulgems, but I'm pretty sure it could have come in handy at some point."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 23, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando looks  severly at Aleena"What do you mean he *took* the Namer's soul gem?  Are you saying that we invited him into our house and he then took something of great value without asking for it in the first place?  Are you saying that he stole it, without discussing the matter with us in the first place?  What gave you the right and authority to make that sort of decision without asking the rest of us first?  More than likely, we would have given it to him if he had asked for it in the first place, but he didn't even have enough honor to ask us in the first place.  Are you really sure that the being that you just let walk out of here with the gem is who and what he says he is?  Think about it!  You could have just handed the soul of the Namer to our enemies!"
> Shando turns suddenly to Murdoch "And you!  You bring someone who calls himself "The Deceiver" into our stronghold?  What were you thinking!?  He has a story that may be true, but isn't it possible that he is telling us what we want to hear to cause more mischief?  We are acting like novices and our actions have lead to the deaths of two that we have sworn to protect and many others.!  We need to stop reacting and start acting! We need to try to anticipate our enemies' actions.  We need to talk to each other and make decisions as a group.  If we get divided, we will surely fail.' Shando calms from his unusual outburst
> 
> "I can only speak for myself Alethia, but I feel that Beorn can no longer be welcomed here.  He violated our trust before he even had a chance to fully earn it.  I can understand him wanting to serve his Goddess, but that doesn't give him the right to violate our stronghold.  And since he was able to walk in here and walk away with an item of that great value, I think our first order of business needs to be the securing of this base and our company."
> ...





Alethia sighed. "Shando, I can confirm that Beorn is the real thing with a commune, which I will do, as well as some options on using the fake gem." 

She looked at Timrin. "Before you burst Timrin, Naverone had nothing to do with it. _By the time I had asked for the fake gem, Beorn had already taken the real one and none of us could have done much about it in any case_," 

She looked at each of them in turn. "The real gem was a danger to all of us. Even with the protections on the thing, the Namer could have eventually found a way to break the spell or find some way to subvert one of us." 

She looked hard at Dyria. "That creature was pure evil Dyria, we could never have found a safe way to use the gem. Power alone does not equate usefulness or handiness."

"I will confirm that the Namer is safe in Celestia with a commune if that will satisfy you." she sighed. 

"The only thing I could think of was getting something that might fool Cronos long enough for us to strike back at him, hence this," she tapped the gem carefully to make a point. "I will admit that I had entertained the idea of using it as a bargining chip, but the idea didn't set well with me and Naverone really didn't care for the idea," she shook her head wryly. "So I ditched that plan quite quickly." 

"The other idea I had was letting the twice damned believe we still have the real soul gem and setting a trap with it. I know Abraxas is somewhere within the city or just outside it. We might also be able to use it to draw him or whatever other twice damned are in the city out and into the open with it, without the danger of the real one falling into their hands,"

She looked at Timrin and there was bone deep grief and hard, cold anger shimmering just under the surface, barely controlled. "Aleena was my friend too Timrin," she said quietly. "The only way we're getting her soul back is by killing Cronos. I remember the sigils on his creatures shining through before they teleported. This gem may be our only way to get to him."

ooc:
Alethia did in fact pray for a commune. 
The questions from Alethia will be
Can the Beorn they met be trusted to do no harm to them?
Is the Namer's Soul Gem safe in Selune's hands (In Celestia)
Can the Deciver of Deciever be trusted to aid them?

And any other's you guys might need to ask as well.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 23, 2006)

> She looked hard at Dyria. "That creature was pure evil Dyria, we could never have found a safe way to use the gem. Power alone does not equate usefulness or handiness."




"Well, we shouldn't GIVE it away, at the very least," Dyria stated, leaning forward. "We are, as you say, fighting a war. We should charge a reasonable sum for the gem, if we can't keep it, so as to better support our other efforts. We need every advantage we can get in this struggle if we're going to win. Every single one. I learnt that lesson a long time ago, never give up any possible advantage."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 23, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Well, we shouldn't GIVE it away, at the very least," Dyria stated, leaning forward. "We are, as you say, fighting a war. We should charge a reasonable sum for the gem, if we can't keep it, so as to better support our other efforts. We need every advantage we can get in this struggle if we're going to win. Every single one. I learnt that lesson a long time ago, never give up any possible advantage."




"We did get compensation Dyria." she said with a small smile. "This," she said, indicating the gem. "It's an exact copy of the original gem with enough mystical energies in it to hopefully fool Cronos and or the twice damned within the city into thinking it's the real thing." she shook her head ruefully. "I was half out of my mind with pain and drugs at the time you know, it was the best I could do under the circumstances. Dieties aren't exactly known to simply hand you gold and jewels as compensation. They are known for occasionally giving you the tools to help you achieve a certain goal,"

ooc:
Gotta remember, that Murdoch and Alethia are both Chaotic Good. That means they're kinda impulsive. Not an evil bone in their bodies mind, but very, very impulsive.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 23, 2006)

"I supposed my dislike of the whole affair is sort of the fact that he didn't even bother to tell us that he was taking it, and just went ahead and did it. Like Shando said, we'd have probably easily come to an agreement if he'd only asked. If he just goes ahead and takes, how can we trust anything he says or does? I mean, take this Deceiver fellow. He's obviously trustworthy, since he tells up front about who he is and what he can do for us. Boern wasn't," Dyria chuckled. "Somewhat ironic, isn't it? When a servant of a good god can be considered less trusthworthy than man named the Deceiver, eh?"


----------



## kirinke (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Those of power can often times be somewhat arrogant. He did in fact tell us he was taking the gem back to Celestia when we first met during the battle. * _ Naverone said dryly. _*And were-bears are known for their distain of the rules as it where. So by not saying anything to him about it, he probably simply assumed that it was alright.*_

"The greatest lie is the truth no one believes," Alethia told Dyria dryly. "Just because the Deciever tells us the truth does not mean we can trust him to watch our backs,"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 23, 2006)

"Not saying anything about it?  Its a bit hard to object to something being taken after the one who has taken it without permission has left, and you find out about it after the fact, now is it?"

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 23, 2006)

"Shando, it was a mistake, I'll admit to that, but there was nothing I could do about it." she looked at the monk and smiled tiredly. It was easy to forget that in the past month she had been at death's door at least twice and was probably worn to the bone by the experiences of the last week. Not that anyone else was in better shape.

"If you guys are ready, I'm going to cast the commune spell. I have five questions already in mind. If you guys want to ask additional ones, I can add five more to the list,"


----------



## Falkus (Aug 23, 2006)

"Can my weapon harm the leader of the humanoid army in the north?" was a question Dyria volunteered. "If he's the master of war, then I'm the only who can kill him, but it'd be nice to get some confirmation."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 23, 2006)

ooc:
Questions to ask:

Can the Beorn they met be trusted to do no harm to them?
Is the Namer's Soul Gem safe in Selune's hands (In Celestia)
Can the Deciver of Deciever be trusted to aid them?
Can Dyria's weapon harm the leader of the humanoid army in the north
Does the gem we now possess have a good chance of fooling Cronos?
Is the gem we possess the fake one and not the real one?


----------



## frostrune (Aug 23, 2006)

After Alethia's response Timrin withdraws mentally from the rapid-fire conversation.  His anger was getting the better of him.  He was jumping to conclusions.  He once again misjudged Alethia and accused the demon.  He needed to get his head on straight.  There were many more lives at stake than just one.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Lad, she doesn't blame you any more than I do. We've all been through a spot of hell these past few days. * _ Naverone says sympathetically. _*Don't beat yourself up over it, alright? We need to get down to business and stop these Lemure.*_


ooc:
Lemure are brand-new demons, made fresh from the damned souls, pretty much the bottom rung on the demonic totem pole. To be called a Lemure is pretty much a deadly insult for a demon.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 23, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "And you!  You bring someone who calls himself "The Deceiver" into our stronghold?  What were you thinking!?  He has a story that may be true, but isn't it possible that he is telling us what we want to hear to cause more mischief?  We are acting like novices and our actions have lead to the deaths of two that we have sworn to protect and many others.!  We need to stop reacting and start acting! We need to try to anticipate our enemies' actions.  We need to talk to each other and make decisions as a group.  If we get divided, we will surely fail.' Shando calms from his unusual outburst




Murdoch waits for Shando to calm down. "My friend, as we stand right now, pretty much anybody can come into our strong hold. You don't need to be very powerful to break that wooden door." He says, trying to lighten up the mood. "We are all weary with what has happened in the last days. I understand your frustation. However, as one of the founders, be sure that I would not endanger the company (even though his tone doesn't change, you sense that this allusion insulted him). I needed to get the deceiver, or his simulacrum, off the streets so we could talk without being heard. My action was necessary. So, I recommend we take a pause to cool down, and go talk with him to see if he can help us."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 24, 2006)

Shando runs a tired hand across his eyes"Forgive my outburst, but the stress of losing Aleena in the same manner we lost her Father has reminded me of similar failures in the past.  Even a patient monk, at times, isn't happy to be reminded of his past.  Our main problem, is that we aren't sure who our enemiies truly are.  Yes, we know that our enemies are the Twice Damned, but where are they hiding?  Who are they hiding as.  Zarun?  His wife?  Child?  Another Lord?  Lady Laeral.....?"  As Shando says her name a look of shocked realization crosses his face.  He slams a hand onto the table, causing it to shake.  "The Lady Laeral!  Why didn't I think of this before?  Ilmater thank you for opening my eyes!"  Shando looks at the others a slight smile on his face.

"The lady Larel is not only a prominent spellcaster in the city, wife and lover of the deceased Blackstaff, she is also rumored to be one of the Chosen of Mystra.  Certainly that must mean that she has a connection to Mystra that must be stronger than the one that I have with Ilamter.  Shouldn't then, a cleric of Mystra of sufficient power be able to ask Mystra if there is something different about the Lady Laerel?  The Twice Damned might be able to block a Commune from one caster to a general question on another being.  I don't think they would be able to block a goddess from knowing what is happening to one of her most powerful servants.  We need to talk to someone in the House of Wonders as soon as possible.  Once we know that we might be able to trust her, we might be able to recruit her as an ally."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 24, 2006)

Alethia looked at Shando and there was a glimmer of hope in her eyes. "Aye and with the namer gone, we'd probably have a better chance of making it happen!" she sobered quickly though. "We must be careful who we ask though." she said finally.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Questions to ask:
> 
> Can the Beorn they met be trusted to do no harm to them?
> ...




Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, No Answer, Yes


----------



## kirinke (Aug 24, 2006)

After Alethia finishes with the questions and gets the answers, she turns to the others and tells them the results. "Well, the gem may or may not be able to fool Cronos, but Beorn said as much." she looked heavenwards and made a mental apology. _*Sorry, had to ask, all things considering...*_ 

"But I don't see any other way of using it, other than trying to draw our enemies into an ambush of our own making,"


----------



## Falkus (Aug 25, 2006)

"The problem with that," Dyria pointed out, "is that you can't guarantee that they'll detect it's a fake. And if they figure it's a fake, then they'll KNOW that it's a trap, and probably turn it around on us."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2006)

"That's where contingency plans come in," she told Dyria with a small, humourless smile.

She turned to Timrin. "I forgot to tell you while I was recuperating and actually conscious,  I told Taavi and Charrissa to try to find Aleena's soul. It's a long shot, but they have a better chance to find it than we do,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 25, 2006)

So you guys might want to make a move at some point....go North?  Interrogate more folks?  Go to another war zone?  Do some soul gem trick?  And what about Kayla, Zarun is gunna figure out where she is soon, and that could create a sticky situation.

Meanwhile, rumor has it that the Lords are meeting to choose a new Open Lord, and it is likely that Aiden Zarun will win the vote.  He and his Red Guards again came out of the latest disaster looking heroic, saving numerous innocents that the Watch failed to protect and slaying the leader of the Cult of Kossuth in Waterdeep and burning down its headquarters.  It has reached the point where any other result will cause strikes at best and total rebellion of the lower classes at worst.  Texter is rumored to be challening Zarun for the position, but it is likely too late for him to prevent Aiden's victory.

In other news, Cronos' forces are rumored to have engaged the Cormyran fleet outside Daerloon.  Sembia's new ruler has made statements implying that he has been working to find new allies to save his nation from Cormyr.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 26, 2006)

OOC:  I am sure that we are working towards a decision DM, just in character.  Just give us 6 or 7 more pages to work towards it.  

IC:

"We don't have the resources to fight a war with our company.  I think we need to concentrate on securing our company and finding out who is truly behind all of the events in Waterdeep.  I would not be surprised if Zarun tries to use his position to be rid of us.  I think trying to find allies is needed immediately."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 26, 2006)

Timrin realizes he needs to reassert himself.  You are not used to him being quiet and you had almost forgotten he was there until he speaks.

"Lady Laeral is not our ally.  Something is not right there and until we figure out what, it is best to leave that situation alone."

"If Zarun is likely to win the vote for Open Lord I suggest we see if we can make contact with the hidden lords, if any remain alive.  I had a full company of trained soldiers on their way here, plus those under the command of the Hidden Shield already.  We have never been fully sactioned and Zarun will most likely do anything he can to block it.  We... no longer have a patron.  For our company to remain within these walls we will need another powerful patron, perhaps several."

"The guards of many noble house have been ravaged of late.  Perhaps we can engratiate ourselves with some of them to maintain our charter."

"Once that problem is solved.  Then we must DO something."

"We may not be able to take on the army in the North but our superior mobility could allow us to bypass the majority of it and take the fight straight to their leaders.  If Dyria has the means to take out one of the Twice-damned, and we can actually locate one of them, I say we do it and do it quickly.  Its one less we need to worry about."

Timrin seems focused for the first time in many days.  Too bad the focus appears to be a finely controlled rage.  He wants a fight.

"Murdock, Shando, and I can move amongst the nobles present at the last party.  There is a more than fair chance several of them were Hidden Lords.  We can explain our plight and try and obtain their favor.  I say we should waste no more than two days."

"In the meantime, everyone else can be working toward gathering information on the Northern army.  We can have scouts in the field but I prefer Alethia use her Celestial friends or Banak's teleports.  See what we need to see, locate our enemies, and get out.  Mobilizing our forces will only tip our hand to Zarun and any number of mundane spies.  Magic should work best scrying and other divinations will be invisible to our enemies."

"Time to plot a counter-attack."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 26, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin realizes he needs to reassert himself.  You are not used to him being quiet and you had almost forgotten he was there until he speaks.
> 
> "Lady Laeral is not our ally.  Something is not right there and until we figure out what, it is best to leave that situation alone."





"That is why I suggest we check with a cleric of Mystra about Lady Laeral.  I would think that Mystra herself might know something is strange with Lady Laeral, or if she is just grieving."



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> "If Zarun is likely to win the vote for Open Lord I suggest we see if we can make contact with the hidden lords, if any remain alive.  I had a full company of trained soldiers on their way here, plus those under the command of the Hidden Shield already.  We have never been fully sactioned and Zarun will most likely do anything he can to block it.  We... no longer have a patron.  For our company to remain within these walls we will need another powerful patron, perhaps several."
> 
> "The guards of many noble house have been ravaged of late.  Perhaps we can engratiate ourselves with some of them to maintain our charter."




"What about the temples?  Whatever we do, it must be connected in some manner to Waterdeep.  If not, it could be used against us."



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> "Once that problem is solved.  Then we must DO something."
> 
> "We may not be able to take on the army in the North but our superior mobility could allow us to bypass the majority of it and take the fight straight to their leaders.  If Dyria has the means to take out one of the Twice-damned, and we can actually locate one of them, I say we do it and do it quickly.  Its one less we need to worry about."
> 
> ...




"You may be right about us being able to defeat at least one of the Twice Damned.  If this is our best chance of doing se, we need to."


----------



## Falkus (Aug 26, 2006)

"If I can take out the leader in a fair, one on one fight," Dyria said, leaning forward. "Then, given that this a barbarian horde rather than an organized military force, the horde should fall apart. Still dangerous to local villages and towns, of course, but no longer a major threat."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 26, 2006)

Alethia nods gravely in agreement while Naverone sends out a mental call to Alethia's Celestial Crows. The seven crows, led by Quern take flight, wheeling around the compound before heading north, to spy on the Northern army.

"The crows are on their way," Alethia told Timrin. "Abraxas is somewhere nearby, either within the city limits or just outside it," she looked grim and determined. "Does anyone know if their particular demonic targets are nearby as well?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 27, 2006)

OOC:  FYI, my wife is due to deliver any day now, so if I disappear suddenly for a few  days, don't think that I have abandoned you.  I am just at the hospital taking care of things.  

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2006)

ooc:
Family is much more important than any game.... I wouldn't worry about it much. Congrads to you, your wife and the monkling to be    

Now all we have to do is lasso Hypersmurf back into the game. I can't get a handle on him. I tried email, meta, general and the rules forum.

Didn't we get that noble charter thing? Zarun can't bloody block us with that.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 27, 2006)

OOC:  I think Aleena proposed she was going to take care of it the night of the party.  Obviously she never got the chance.

Hawkeye, here's hoping everything goes smoothly for mother and child.  

IC:

"Shando, perhaps you would be the best choice to talk with the major temples.  You could ask your questions about Lady Laeral that way as well?"

He turns to Alethia, "With the Namer's magic unravelling I too detected my nemesis, Raku, nearby.  I cannot pinpoint him however.  I suppose I shall have to wait for him to reveal himself."

"Murdock, I'm afraid I wasn't paying much attention earlier.  Who is this Deceiver and why do you deem him of value?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 27, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I think Aleena proposed she was going to take care of it the night of the party.  Obviously she never got the chance.
> 
> Hawkeye, here's hoping everything goes smoothly for mother and child.
> 
> ...




"You may be right about the temples.  For some reason, people have started listening to me.  I am still not fully comfortable with giving orders or dealing with politics, but I will do as much as I can.  Should I try to see if Cronos is nearby?

OOC:  DM, Shando will be taking the Leadership feat next level (MCOI gives a feat next level), so I am trying to see that develop in character, if you want to have some minor (0and 1st level) followers start trickling in, that would be fine with me.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2006)

ooc:
For Alethia's plethora of 1st level followers, I was considering several flocks of small (swallows, finches etc) celestial birds or even celestial bats (the small variety as well). They would make excellent spies and scouts as well as providing cover and annoyance value to the fray. Nothing says the 'heebie jeebies' like a bunch of small flying critters swarming ya as it were.  

IC:
Alethia looked troubled. "I have been thinking. We all know that Zarun is probably slime, considering that all attempts to divine what he is doing by means of commune have failed. What if our enemies are using him as a red herring? He is an obvious choice for this, prominate, newly come to the city, charming and so on. By obscuring him from us, they effortlessly create a blind, someone for us to concentrate our attentions on while their real agents can move without reprisal. I am not saying we don't keep our eye on him, but we should also be looking elsewhere as well for enemy agents." 

"I am relatively new here and as such I might have a good chance at getting into his inner circle and perhaps gain some valuable information as well. We might be able to use Kayla in this as well," she offered.

_*And what do you plan on doing once you have gained entry to his inner circle,*_ the demon asked, concerned. He well knew that his charge was impulsive indeed.

_*Seek to discern whether or not he is innocent. If he is innocent but ahh... opportunistic, I will endevor to lead him towards the light. If he is guilty of some sort of wrong doing, I will report it to Timrin.*_ She told the demon honestly._*Killing him would not be of the good, at least not without just cause. *_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 28, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Murdock, I'm afraid I wasn't paying much attention earlier.  Who is this Deceiver and why do you deem him of value?"[/COLOR]




OCC: from the old thread



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch, meanwhile, finds that the death tolls are still being counted up, but a number of nobles, diplomats, and  a number of Hidden Lords have been killed.  Perhaps up to two dozen worthies and civilians into the hundreds. It will take a while to sort out who the dead ones are.  A variety of attackers struck a variety of places.  At least twenty Kossuth Cultists are confirmed dead.  Some victims were killed in their locked homes, possibly by Kurin's assassins.  Four of them are reported slain.  Other violence is attributed to organized crime and humanoid-dominated street gangs.  Murdoch's sources, interestingly enough, tie some of these criminal elements to some of Aiden Zarun's labor allies, specifically the Brotherhood of Maritime Support Engineers (dockworkers, longshoresman, seacooks, etc.) and the Union of Transportation Engineers (road workers, carriage drivers, etc.).
> 
> As Murdoch walks down a back alley, having visited a contact, he sees a tall, middle-aged Uthgardt man in a grey robe with a fox-fur hat, with ears.  He hears the man speak in his mind, but the man himself lets out no sound as he moves his lips.
> 
> ...




Murdoch goes about thelling the story (I'll assume that this happened not too long ago, so the simulacrum hasn't been waiting for 3 days !!!  

"This solved the mistery of the watery puddle at the party, before the ambush...If he indeed can see through illusions and can't be deceived, we can ask him to join forces with us to find and eliminate these catfolk-impostors"


----------



## frostrune (Aug 29, 2006)

"Hmmm.. that would be useful indeed.  But why would he help us?"

"How does a 'man' who was trapped for centuries have friends?  And why did the cat creatures/ rakshasa attack them?  We should have answers to these questions."

"Tomorrow I can pray to Helm for the ability to discern lies.  The problem is if he is truly as powerful as he says he is, he can probably defeat my spell."

"Assuming we trust him, does this change our plans?  Do we purge the city of the Rakshasa imposters or do we attack the northern army?"


----------



## Falkus (Aug 29, 2006)

"Why not do both?" volunteered Dyria. "If our information is correct, then I'm the only who can hurt the northern armies leader, so, while capable as you all are, you'd be of little assistance in that fight. I'm thinking that a direct challenge to my target is in order, rather than attacking his army, so I probably won't need much help anyway."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 29, 2006)

"You might be right about the actual fight but I'm thinking we'll need to fight our way in to finally get to the guy, then fight to hold off his followers while you finish the task."

"Besides, I'm guessing you'd enjoy a timely heal... just in case things don't go as planned."


----------



## Falkus (Aug 29, 2006)

"Actually, I was thinking of challenging him directly. You know, like a duel, except much more violent. If I insult him enough, he'll have to fight me, or lose face with the barbarians he's commanding."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 29, 2006)

"Would defeating the leader really make it go away, or would it just take over a new host and try again?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 29, 2006)

_*Under normal circumstances, the demon would simply seek a new host. However, these are specific demon-killing weapons. So at an... Educated guess I'd say that the weapon would kill the demon permanently or at least contain it.*_ Naverone offered. _*It wouldn't hurt to have a contingency plan set up though,*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*Under normal circumstances, the demon would simply seek a new host. However, these are specific demon-killing weapons. So at an... Educated guess I'd say that the weapon would kill the demon permanently or at least contain it.*_ Naverone offered. _*It wouldn't hurt to have a contingency plan set up though,*_




You have no reason to believe that this involves posession.  This create is the physical demon. The weapon will trap him once killed.  that is what these things are designed to do.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 30, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You have no reason to believe that this involves posession.  This create is the physical demon. The weapon will trap him once killed.  that is what these things are designed to do.





OOC:  So the weapons trap the demons inside of them?   Hmmm Shando's weapon is now internal, so to defeat Cronos, Shando has to let him in?  Oh *this* is going to be fun.     

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 30, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Actually, I was thinking of challenging him directly. You know, like a duel, except much more violent. If I insult him enough, he'll have to fight me, or lose face with the barbarians he's commanding."





"I think you take a foolish risk in doing this alone."

"What if he proves more powerful and you fall?  With no one there to help you we lose a stalwart companion and the weapon; the only chance we have of defeating him."

"We should chose a path and stick together, come what may."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 30, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  So the weapons trap the demons inside of them?   Hmmm Shando's weapon is now internal, so to defeat Cronos, Shando has to let him in?  Oh *this* is going to be fun.
> 
> Hawkeye




You actually have to EAT him


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 30, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I think you take a foolish risk in doing this alone."
> 
> "What if he proves more powerful and you fall?  With no one there to help you we lose a stalwart companion and the weapon; the only chance we have of defeating him."
> 
> "We should chose a path and stick together, come what may."




"Agreed.  If we choose to attack the northern army, we do so as a group."

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 30, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> You actually have to EAT him




Hmmm would eating such a large meal violate Shando's vows of poverty?     

Torqumada


----------



## Falkus (Aug 30, 2006)

Dyria shrugged. "Whatever works. I just want a solution that won't involve us hacking through half his army before we get to kill him. When you have to kill that many people, it starts to get teidous," she added with a grin.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 30, 2006)

ooc
I dunno. But boy howdy, would Shando need some pepto bismo or the faerunian equivalent.   

IC:
Alethia grins at Dyria. "Well, tedium does have it's rewards occasionally. But in this case, getting to the point of the matter is more expediant."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 31, 2006)

"So what of this deceiver?  Do we make use of his talents and try and find the rats in Waterdeep or do we strike the army in the north?"

"Perhaps this fellow could accompany us on our diplomatic missions to various nobles and such?  We could learn fairly quickly who our enemies are.  This doesn't necessarily mean we strike against them, but simply knowing gives us an advantage... for once."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 31, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "So what of this deceiver?  Do we make use of his talents and try and find the rats in Waterdeep or do we strike the army in the north?"
> 
> "Perhaps this fellow could accompany us on our diplomatic missions to various nobles and such?  We could learn fairly quickly who our enemies are.  This doesn't necessarily mean we strike against them, but simply knowing gives us an advantage... for once."




"We need to secure our base, Waterdeep included first.  If we leave we may not have a home to return to."

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Sep 1, 2006)

"There are innocent people dying in the north, and we have the ability to stop that now. The longer we delay, the more people will die."


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 1, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "There are innocent people dying in the north, and we have the ability to stop that now. The longer we delay, the more people will die."




"Innocent people died here in the last couple of days.  Do we ignore them to go north?  The longer we delay doing what we can for Waterdeep, the more innocents die here."

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 1, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "We need to secure our base, Waterdeep included first.  If we leave we may not have a home to return to."
> Hawkeye




"I agree. We need to clean house here, so if we leave, our backs are covered. "


----------



## frostrune (Sep 1, 2006)

"I suppose I agree as well."

"An argument can made on both sides as to which is more important but a couple things sway me toward purging Waterdeep."

"One: We do not know how long this 'deceiver of deceivers' will be able to help us.  I imagine his services would still be available after a short campaign in the north but it is by no means guaranteed."

"Two: It helps us in our immediate PR war with Zarun and to maintain our position of value with the remaining Lords and nobles."

"We must tread carefully in this endeavor though.  I fear some of these rakshasa will have taken the forms of powerful influential persons.  Simply busting in the door and attacking Lady Laeral or some other outed noble could backfire horribly if they were to escape and we were unable to prove their duplicity."

"While Selune may have vouched for this Deceiver's ability to find these fiends, his word will hold little value in a mortal court."

"This all could go horribly wrong for us if handled improperly."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 2, 2006)

A few notes -- it would probably be best from a time POV that the lobbying potential Lords to be offscreen and be represented by one big diplomacy check with lots of aid anothers. 

Regarding various forms of scouting the enemy (birds, scouting, etc.), the barbarian horde also has a considerable number of special units and other scary surprises.  It seems that Trilak the Derstroyer, which is what the demon is calling himself these days, has a number of mighty and disciplinged ogre and fire giant warriors (who double as rock-throwing artillery), some demonically enhanced, commanding the rowdy orcish and goblinoid mass quite effectively.  

Their special units are numerous and disciplined.  They have hobgoblins with lances and spears mounted on metal-plated horned beasts, a bit bigger and wider than horses, with elephantine legs that can probably trample man-sized soldiers quite effectively.  They have larger, less armored, long-necked versions ridden by some giants and ogres, swarms of goblin archers and kobold sorcerors, and manticores with four small missile/magic-users each.  The most frightening thing you find is a 30-foot tall (at the shoulder), six legged armor-plated beast with a long neck, firey eyes, and strange circular patterns in its armor plates. Alethia's birds see the horde finishing off a town and see the beast in action.  It swallows rubble and rocks and its plates open up and blast out firey boulders like cannon balls.  He also has a firey breath weapon, and eye-beams that can seemingly melt almost anytihng.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 2, 2006)

Sharna comes in to inform Timrin that Maggie is awake and coherant enough to wonder what she missed.

Hannah almost simultaneously interrupts the meeting to say that Aiden Zarun has sent a massage thanking you for taking care of Kayla and asking to meet with all of you tomarrow about the future role that your company can play in the city's new political climate.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2006)

"That beast sounds more like a construct of some sort than any true creature," Alethia ventured, looking troubled and when Timrin voices his opinion, she has to agree as well.

"Cleaning house here is as important. T'would be bad if we cleaned up those creatures in the north and came home to war here as well or worse,"


----------



## frostrune (Sep 4, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Sharna comes in to inform Timrin that Maggie is awake and coherant enough to wonder what she missed.
> 
> Hannah almost simultaneously interrupts the meeting to say that Aiden Zarun has sent a massage thanking you for taking care of Kayla and asking to meet with all of you tomarrow about the future role that your company can play in the city's new political climate.




Timrin's body language runs the gammut (sp?) of emotions.  The mention of Maggie recovering seems to send a few rays of light through the thundercloud that is his constantly furrowed brow.

Almost to be instantly dashed by the mention of Zarun and his summons.  The smoldering anger is back in full force.

Timrin wills it down and in a light tone thanks Sharna for her news and asks her to please tell Maggie he be there shortly.

Once she has departed his foul mood returns.  In response to Hanna's news he says acidly, "I can't say that I am surprised.  Zarun has ever been two steps ahead of since this whole thing started."

"We must of course meet with him... and most likely play nice.  I may need to find a convenient excuse to be absent however.  I would expect my _ethics_ may get in the way of doing what is best for the company and Waterdeep."

"This would be an excellent forum however to plant the seeds for a trap.  Lady Aleena informed all the Lords at the party of our capture of the Namer.  We should figure out where we want to _hide_ the gem and make sure we drop sufficient hints that Zarun can figure out the fake gem's whereabouts.  We can either lay an actual trap and attack those who come to take it or have our guardians _fail_ to prevent them from taking it so that whatever nasty surprises the gods have cooked up will be escorted back to Chronos.  I favor the latter.  We can ill afford to be sitting around waiting to spring a trap while there is so much other work to be done."

OOC:  I'm cool with one big diplomacy check, Murdock and I probably have the biggest modifiers with Shando a close 2nd.

Also for sake of expediting things, I suggest we approach the Deceiver and see if he will accompany us, in a suitable guise of course, to these meetings with the nobles.  We can potentially filter out the imposters that way.  If he is willing of course.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 4, 2006)

Shando spends a few moments concentrating to see if Cronos is near.

"I, too, think that we should let  the gem get back to Cronos and see what damage it can cause to them.  We also must tread carefully with Zarun.  What do we do if Zarun wants to be our sponser?"

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2006)

"Remember, he may or may not be innocent. If he is innocent, we gain a valuable ally. Either way, by having him close, we can keep an eye on him and perhaps find out for sure if he is an enemy agent." Alethia said.

_*The lass is right you know. Don't let your anger at the situation blind you to realities. Both of us know that Zarun is probably dirty in some manner or form, but without proof we can't just go at him with pitchforks.*_ the demon told Timrin privately. _*As the Namer's veil unravels, I will be able to 'see' more clearly and you can be sure that I will check him out throughly.*_ he chuckled._*He will have a very difficult time fooling me. I know every trick in the book and wrote a few myself.*_


----------



## Falkus (Sep 4, 2006)

"Kalya's actually investigating Zarun, she believes some sort of demonic connection. Rachel Zarun is her cousin," Dyria added. "If she's telling the truth, I say we let her go back to Zarun. Maybe we'll get lucky and she'll get something as solid as Helm's word on him."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 5, 2006)

Alethia smiled at Dyria. "And no doubt that Zarun is well aware that Kayla is loyal to her queen first and him second. I'd feel a great deal better if we sent someone in with Kayla as backup. I'd be well perfect for that job, for not only can I get out of a bad situation quickly, Naverone and I can also keep the rest of the team informed without the risk of a spell being detected."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 5, 2006)

(Lets see some actions here...)


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 5, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Lets see some actions here...)




Shando leaps up on the table and starts break dancing!      

That have enough action for you?     

What time of day is it at the moment?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 5, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando leaps up on the table and starts break dancing!
> 
> That have enough action for you?
> 
> ...




Midday.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 5, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Lets see some actions here...)




OOC:  OK we need a plan..

Zarun wants a meeting with us tomorrow.  

I think we better hit the bricks and get ourselves a new sponsor or three before then.  Remember, we really need a sponsor that will allow us a great deal of freedom to operate.  If we are contracted to sit around and guard his palace all day we have effectively taken ourselves out of the fight.

1)  Quickly take the Deceiver around our compound looking to see if any Rakshasa have tried to infiltrate our group (employees or patients).  Maybe Alethia, Dyria, Murdock can do this?

1a)  Timrin to talk with Maggie.

2)  Deceiver to accompany negotiating team when addressing potential employers.

3)  Meet again this evening to finalize approach to meeting with Zarun and discuss potential employers.


Any thoughts people?


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 5, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  OK we need a plan..
> 
> Zarun wants a meeting with us tomorrow.
> 
> ...




OOC:  Hmmm I think 1a is Timmy trying to get lucky.    

I agree that item 2 needs to be done right now.  Our we still looking at the temples for sponsers?  Which ones?  Helm? Tyr? Lathander?  Are we going as a group or do we want to spread out to cover more ground in the short time we have?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 5, 2006)

OOC:  The Doctor has finally decided to induce my wife's delivery on Thursday.  I'll be able to respond up through tomorrow night and then be offline for a few days (unless the hospital has added wireless capability).

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 5, 2006)

ooc:
I have no problem with Alethia helping in escorting the deciever around. I'd also like her present when they meet with Zarun. If he is a servant of Shar, she and Naverone will have a better chance of ferreting it out than anyone else.  


ooo. Congrads Hawkeye! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 7, 2006)

OOC:  Is this thing on?  See you guys Sat possibly.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2006)

ooc
Looks like! I hope the lil Trapper John or Hot-lips comes out ok.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Looks like! I hope the lil Trapper John or Hot-lips comes out ok.




Me too!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  OK we need a plan..
> 
> Zarun wants a meeting with us tomorrow.
> 
> ...




1.  The Deceiver agrees to help with the sweep and the employer search.  No disguised baddies are found anywhere in the base.

1a. After a bit of nagging, Sharna takes Timrin back to Maggie.  On the way, she gives Timrin a mischievious look and says "I know it isn't my business...well, I guess it is my BUSINESS in the sense that it's my PROFESSION (laughs)...And in that I was stuck conforting her when she crawled into a bottle the other night after you ignored her...but anyway, some unsolicited advice: Maggie has made her interest quite obvious.  Make a choice and talk to her about it.  I'm not saying you should do it now...obivously certain choices work better than others to handle now rather than delay.  But all I'm saying is that you owe it to her to make a choice sooner than later."

2. Everyone fears striking against Aiden so openly.  A number of churches and nobles houses are willing to consider further sponsorship, however.  It seems that you can count on some level of support form most of those who supported Aleena.  Importantly, Texter is also supporting you.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 8, 2006)

OCC: Yeah, congrads Hawkeye!   

Murdoch will spend a lot of time with the Deceiver. After scanning our stronghold, Murdoch will roam the streets (invisible) with him (with proper hidden escorts for extra protection), to scout out some of Zarun's top folks as well as other key nobles and dignitaries (including Lareal, if possible).

The goal is of course to get a feel for whom has been replaced.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 8, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 1a. After a bit of nagging, Sharna takes Timrin back to Maggie.  On the way, she gives Timrin a mischievious look and says "I know it isn't my business...well, I guess it is my BUSINESS in the sense that it's my PROFESSION (laughs)...And in that I was stuck conforting her when she crawled into a bottle the other night after you ignored her...but anyway, some unsolicited advice: Maggie has made her interest quite obvious.  Make a choice and talk to her about it.  I'm not saying you should do it now...obivously certain choices work better than others to handle now rather than delay.  But all I'm saying is that you owe it to her to make a choice sooner than later."




His face somber, Timrin nods silently to Sharna's advice.  Their is some emotion there but whether it is love, sorrow, or pity she has no idea.  He leaves her at the door as he enters the infirmary.

He puts on a smile and strides purposefully up to Maggie's bedside.  "Hey Maggie, I heard you were up and about.  How are you feeling?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> His face somber, Timrin nods silently to Sharna's advice.  Their is some emotion there but whether it is love, sorrow, or pity she has no idea.  He leaves her at the door as he enters the infirmary.
> 
> He puts on a smile and strides purposefully up to Maggie's bedside.  "Hey Maggie, I heard you were up and about.  How are you feeling?"




She looks up at him tiredly and says "Well, 'up and around' may be a slight exaggeration, but they tell me I'll live.  What in the Nine Hells happened last night?"


----------



## frostrune (Sep 8, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> She looks up at him tiredly and says "Well, 'up and around' may be a slight exaggeration, but they tell me I'll live.  What in the Nine Hells happened last night?"




Timrin's eyes widen in surprise. _ 'Has no one told her anything?' _ he wonders.  _'This is going to be painful for both of us'._

"_Last night_ was several days ago Maggie.  Much has changed... for the worse."  he says sadly.

"The coach was attached by an elite Thayan team.  You were beaten so badly... it was... close for several minutes.  Alethia and Dyria went down in the initial assault.  Lady Aleena...", he looks down at the floor and figits uncomfortably, "Lady Aleena was killed.  Instantly."

He sighs heavily and waits several seconds before continuing.

"Unarmored and unprepared... it might have gone worse for us had Murdock and Shando not risen to the occassion.  Murdock's quick thinking surely saved your life.  The timely arrival of a messenger of Selune also helped."

"Fighting erupted all around the city that night.  Many nobles and dignitaries suffered similar attacks.  Many that attended the party have died.  The city is still trying to account for everyone."

"Aiden's men helped quell the chaos and his status has risen because of it.  It is only a few days removed yet he already pushes to be named Open Lord.  With few, if any, remaining to resist him it seems very likely he will suceed.  He has asked for a meeting with us on the morrow to discuss _our place_ in this new regime."

"Waterdeep is in shambles Maggie.  The rest of Faerun is crumbling as well.  A vast horde of goblinoids and giants have marched from the north savaging all in their path.  Cormyr and Sembia are at war.  Traditional allies and members of the Lord's Alliance are preoccupied with their own troubles."

"We have reached a turning point in this war.  Unless we can come up with some decisive counters...." he trails off shaking his head hopelessly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's eyes widen in surprise. _ 'Has no one told her anything?' _ he wonders.  _'This is going to be painful for both of us'._
> 
> "_Last night_ was several days ago Maggie.  Much has changed... for the worse."  he says sadly.
> 
> ...




Maggie tries to form words, but instead rolls onto her side, buries herself in her pillow and cries.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 9, 2006)

OOC:  Back.  All is well.  Will try to get caught up in the next day or 2.

Torqumada


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 10, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 1.  The Deceiver agrees to help with the sweep and the employer search.  No disguised baddies are found anywhere in the base.
> 
> 1a. After a bit of nagging, Sharna takes Timrin back to Maggie.  On the way, she gives Timrin a mischievious look and says "I know it isn't my business...well, I guess it is my BUSINESS in the sense that it's my PROFESSION (laughs)...And in that I was stuck conforting her when she crawled into a bottle the other night after you ignored her...but anyway, some unsolicited advice: Maggie has made her interest quite obvious.  Make a choice and talk to her about it.  I'm not saying you should do it now...obivously certain choices work better than others to handle now rather than delay.  But all I'm saying is that you owe it to her to make a choice sooner than later."
> 
> 2. Everyone fears striking against Aiden so openly.  A number of churches and nobles houses are willing to consider further sponsorship, however.  It seems that you can count on some level of support form most of those who supported Aleena.  Importantly, Texter is also supporting you.




OOC:  Can you please remind me who Texter is?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Can you please remind me who Texter is?
> 
> Hawkeye




Now that Peregion is dead, he's the highest level paladin in the city.  He is suspected to be a hidden lord,, and he is/was the last-ditch replacement candidate to oppose Zarun in light of Aleena's death.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 10, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie tries to form words, but instead rolls onto her side, buries herself in her pillow and cries.




Timrin gently reaches out a hand to touch her shoulder.

"I'm sorry Maggie.  So, so sorry."

He sits with her quietly letting her grief play out.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 10, 2006)

OOC: DM,  from your post, I take it that you just compressed our visits to the various temples then?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 10, 2006)

ooc:
Don't let Timrin be shy Frosty!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC: DM,  from your post, I take it that you just compressed our visits to the various temples then?
> 
> Hawkeye




Yes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 10, 2006)

OOC:  No problem

Shando makes a visit to the nascent temple of Ilmater, looking for guidance and help from the Head Priest (whose name escapes me at the moment.)

"I need the wisdom of your counsel."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 10, 2006)

After they do a tour of the base with the Deciever in tow, Alethia takes him aside. "You know who I am and what rides with me, correct?" she asks quietly. "Know this, if you betray us or use your information to harm the innocents here in Waterdeep and elsewhere for that matter, there will be no place you can hide. I will find you," she said softly and for a moment, the still raw-edged grief and anguish of the past few nights show through, though if the Deciever is what he says, he would have seen past her mask long ago. 

_*And then we shall kill you, *_ the demon finished just as quietly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  No problem
> 
> Shando makes a visit to the nascent temple of Ilmater, looking for guidance and help from the Head Priest (whose name escapes me at the moment.)
> 
> "I need the wisdom of your counsel."




"Of course, brother.  These are trying times.  How may I provide clarity today?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> After they do a tour of the base with the Deciever in tow, Alethia takes him aside. "You know who I am and what rides with me, correct?" she asks quietly. "Know this, if you betray us or use your information to harm the innocents here in Waterdeep and elsewhere for that matter, there will be no place you can hide. I will find you," she said softly and for a moment, the still raw-edged grief and anguish of the past few nights show through, though if the Deciever is what he says, he would have seen past her mask long ago.
> 
> _*And then we shall kill you, *_ the demon finished just as quietly.




The Deciever says "You need not bother with your constant surveilance, Naverone.  I have reported the Rakshasa threat as I felt necessary, and will not likely remain here much longer."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 11, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The Deciever says "You need not bother with your constant surveilance, Naverone.  I have reported the Rakshasa threat as I felt necessary, and will not likely remain here much longer."




Alethia's mouth twitched into a semblance of a smile. "You may not be able to hide for much longer, not if Cronos has his way in any case." she said tiredly. "Forgive us, these past few days have been sheerest hell," she said. "And we are jumping at shadows."

_*Even shadows can harbor assasins and the undead, * _ Naverone quipped, unfazed by the Deciever's statement.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 11, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Of course, brother.  These are trying times.  How may I provide clarity today?"




"I am worried that this war may be costing me my soul.  I should be taking care of those that can defend themselves.  I should be feeding the hungry, ministering to the sick.  Instead I find myself in the middle of political intrigue with the wealthy and powerful of the city of Waterdeep and Faerun.I can't stop, for fear that it may cost more lives in the long, but I can't wonder what damage is it doing to me and if what I am doing is truly part of Ilamter's plans for me"

Hawkeye

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I am worried that this war may be costing me my soul.  I should be taking care of those that can defend themselves.  I should be feeding the hungry, ministering to the sick.  Instead I find myself in the middle of political intrigue with the wealthy and powerful of the city of Waterdeep and Faerun.I can't stop, for fear that it may cost more lives in the long, but I can't wonder what damage is it doing to me and if what I am doing is truly part of Ilamter's plans for me"
> 
> Hawkeye
> 
> Hawkeye




"In fighting this fight, you take suffering upon yourself in hopes that the innocent will not be made to suffer.  That is the essense of what we do.  Only you can defeat Cronos, and in doing so you will prevent more suffering than a you could in a lifetime of handing out food.  It is, however, wise to always rexamine yourself and question your actions."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin gently reaches out a hand to touch her shoulder.
> 
> "I'm sorry Maggie.  So, so sorry."
> 
> He sits with her quietly letting her grief play out.




She slows her sobbing and says "Tell me more.  Tell me everything.  And tell me what we are going to do about this."


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 11, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "In fighting this fight, you take suffering upon yourself in hopes that the innocent will not be made to suffer.  That is the essense of what we do.  Only you can defeat Cronos, and in doing so you will prevent more suffering than a you could in a lifetime of handing out food.  It is, however, wise to always rexamine yourself and question your actions."




"There is truth and wisdom in your words brother.  Still, I think when this is all done, I may retire to the temple for some period of time.  Speaking of the temple, how is this one proceeding?

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not sure what to do, so Dyria will just hang around the headquarters unless somebody needs her help.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 12, 2006)

Alethia goes to pray and rest.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 12, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> She slows her sobbing and says "Tell me more.  Tell me everything.  And tell me what we are going to do about this."




He smiles a bit at this.  _"That's some of the spunk I was hoping for,"_ he thinks.

He pats her hand then begins speaking again, "We're not giving up yet.  We are fairly confident the Ogre leading the northern army is the 'Master of War' and he is the only one of the twice-damned that has revealed himself on the field of battle.  We will soon be taking the fight to him hoping to at least take out one threat."

"Alethia has also bargained with Selune and Mystra and they have granted us a duplicate gem similar to the one we trapped the Namer with.  The Gods have loaded it with a nasty surprise for whomever seeks to set 'him' free.  We are hoping to bait a trap, possibly letting the enemy 'capture' this item in hope of it making it's way back to Chronos."

"Texter has risen as the only real opposition to Aiden taking power.  We are currently petitioning some of the other nobles in hopes of securing new benefactors willing to support us in our continued fight."

"Lastly, Aiden has requested a meeting with us on the morrow.  We need to come up with some plan as to how we are going to deal with that before we sit down with that viper."

"Forgive me.  I accuse without proof.  Something about him just seems wrong to me," he smirks.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 13, 2006)

Sitting cross-legged on the bed in her room, Alethia closes her eyes, drawing some measure of spiritual strength from the prayers and meditation she had just finished. 

"What's happening to us Naverone? We are changing, each of us, in ways that I cannot fathom. The future is so uncertain, for us, for Toril. So many lives depend on our actions, what we do. How do we proceed?" she asked him

_*I don't have answers lass. My questions are your questions, for I am far more used to being the cause of the destruction rather than the cure. I could give you a 100 different ways to destroy a city and I can anticipate to a certain extent on what our enemies may try, but these.... Entitites are far beyond even me and I suspect that they are far beyond even most demon princes and the lords of hell themselves. The best I can do is advise the lords of Waterdeep and the Hidden Shield on what I would do if I had the Twice Damned demons resources at my disposal.*_ 

Alethia leaned back, looking upwards. "So what would they do? The army in the north is obviously a feint. And they are also fomenting trouble and war between the various nations. When the fighting is done and the nations are at their weakest, then they will swoop in with little or no trouble, taking what they wish, correct?"

_*Yes. And with our attention diverted elsewhere they will attack. That is one of the main reason why I opposed the party. It was too convenient.*_

"Somebody leaked the information. Someone who knew of our security and the route we were taking?" Alethia proposed out loud and her eyes narrowed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "There is truth and wisdom in your words brother.  Still, I think when this is all done, I may retire to the temple for some period of time.  Speaking of the temple, how is this one proceeding?
> 
> Hawkeye




"Its going well.  Its largely built and our men are quite content to operate from tents in the mean time.  Operations will be moving into the permanent building over the course of th enext couple weeks."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> He smiles a bit at this.  _"That's some of the spunk I was hoping for,"_ he thinks.
> 
> He pats her hand then begins speaking again, "We're not giving up yet.  We are fairly confident the Ogre leading the northern army is the 'Master of War' and he is the only one of the twice-damned that has revealed himself on the field of battle.  We will soon be taking the fight to him hoping to at least take out one threat."
> 
> ...




Maggie grasps Timrin's hand, and looks up, bitter and mournful.

" His policies alone are enough for me to oppose his rule.  He will tear down the institutions and systems that keep this city prosperous, holy, and strong, and stoke people's greed into a feeding frenzy that rips our economy to bits.  Killing my best friend to get there was not especially necessary to establish my hatred.  We may have no choice but to work with him for the time being, but he must die for his crimes.  

The same goes for the Thayans.  Until their Enclaves are eradicated form the civilized world, they will spread their evils.  Perhaps Zarun did us a favor when he had the Waterdeep Enclave destroyed. 

 I will unfortunately be stuck here for the time being, but please, go, mete out justice, for the living, and for the dead."


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 14, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Its going well.  Its largely built and our men are quite content to operate from tents in the mean time.  Operations will be moving into the permanent building over the course of th enext couple weeks."




"That is truly good news to hear.  I have heard too little good news lately.  I am happy to have been able to serve Ilmater in the founding of a full temple in Waterdeep.  I truly hope that it can help those that need it and provide some other protection to the city.  Is there anything I can do while I am here?  I don't have to be back at the compound for a few hours."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Sep 14, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie grasps Timrin's hand, and looks up, bitter and mournful.
> 
> " His policies alone are enough for me to oppose his rule.  He will tear down the institutions and systems that keep this city prosperous, holy, and strong, and stoke people's greed into a feeding frenzy that rips our economy to bits.  Killing my best friend to get there was not especially necessary to establish my hatred.  We may have no choice but to work with him for the time being, but he must die for his crimes.
> 
> ...





"Have faith Maggie."

"The Gods have not abandoned us.  Our capture of the Namer continues to unravel his cloak of deceit.  The Twice-damned are not wholly hidden now.  Perhaps soon they can be unmasked and dealt with directly."

"All our hearts are heavy but one must hold out hope."

With that he kisses her hand gently.

"Rest and get well.  We will talk again soon."

He winks as he rises then bows and slowly walks away.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 15, 2006)

Alethia got up and went to search for Timrin. "Timrin? Can we talk?" she asked quietly.


ooc:
Sorry, post troubles, had to amend it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 15, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia got up and went to search for Timrin. "Timrin? Can we talk?" she asked quietly.
> 
> 
> ooc:
> Sorry, post troubles, had to amend it.




(After yo uguys do that, its about time to meet with Aiden)

Meanwhile, the priest tells Shando "Well, there are plenty of poor and hopeless to minister to, especially in times such as these.  Just find an unused tent and people will certainly be sent your way."


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 15, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (After yo uguys do that, its about time to meet with Aiden)
> 
> Meanwhile, the priest tells Shando "Well, there are plenty of poor and hopeless to minister to, especially in times such as these.  Just find an unused tent and people will certainly be sent your way."




OOC:  I thought we were still on the same day and the meeting was tomorrow.  Shando will be there for the meeting with Aiden.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Sep 15, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia got up and went to search for Timrin. "Timrin? Can we talk?" she asked quietly.




Timrin looks at her curiously and shrugs, "Of course.  What is troubling you Alethia?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 15, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  I thought we were still on the same day and the meeting was tomorrow.  Shando will be there for the meeting with Aiden.
> 
> Hawkeye




It is. I mean in OOC logistics time.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 15, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> It is. I mean in OOC logistics time.




OOC:  OK.  Then Shando spends the rest of the day at the temple helping out and then goes to the meeting with Aiden the next day.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 15, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks at her curiously and shrugs, "Of course.  What is troubling you Alethia?"




"Has it occured to you that the army in the north is a feint? One to distract us if nothing else. It seems far too convenient that one of the twice damned shows itself in such a vulnerable way. Look at Cronos, we have yet to see him, only his henchmen." she said tiredly. 

"The wars between the various nations are also troubling. To me, it's obvious that these Rakshasha agents or other shapeshifting of the twice damned are behind the hostilities. When the wars are done and the enemy is at it's weakest, then the twice damned will swoop in and pick off both sides with little or no trouble."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 15, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Has it occured to you that the army in the north is a feint? One to distract us if nothing else. It seems far too convenient that one of the twice damned shows itself in such a vulnerable way. Look at Cronos, we have yet to see him, only his henchmen." she said tiredly.
> 
> "The wars between the various nations are also troubling. To me, it's obvious that these Rakshasha agents or other shapeshifting of the twice damned are behind the hostilities. When the wars are done and the enemy is at it's weakest, then the twice damned will swoop in and pick off both sides with little or no trouble."




Timrin thinks for a moment, then frowns.  "No I had not.... considered the army in the north a feint that is.  The sudden eruption of war around Faerun seemed a bit more obvious."

"The problem is, feint or no, I don't see any other solid choice.  We are flailing in the dark.  Shar's fell shroud prevents us from seeing the whole truth.  If you have an alternate target I'm sure we would all consider it?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 15, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch will spend a lot of time with the Deceiver. After scanning our stronghold, Murdoch will roam the streets (invisible) with him (with proper hidden escorts for extra protection), to scout out some of Zarun's top folks as well as other key nobles and dignitaries (including Lareal, if possible).
> 
> The goal is of course to get a feel for whom has been replaced.




Did Murdock find anything interesting?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 15, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Did Murdock find anything interesting?




None of them you can find seem to be shapeshifted or otherwise fake.  Laeral is not among those you manage to meet with.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 15, 2006)

"We know that at least two of the twice damned are in and around Waterdeep. Let's lay a trap for them, using the fake gem as bait." she said. "Then go after the northern army." she shook her head.

"They are trying to bait us out of Waterdeep. This much I know and I also know that somehow, Laurel and Zarun are in the thick of it. I have no solid proof, other than hunches and my own gut feelings. For Laurel, she is either an imposter or has gone mad with grief. That is all I can figure on her. For Zarun." she trailed off, troubled.

"Him I don't know. He could just be an apt politican, one who sees an opportunity and grabs it and we have to keep that in mind. I doubt that he is one of the twice damned. He is too new to Waterdeep and far too obvious a choice.  It would have to be someone who is intrenched, someone who has been here for a very long time, who knows the lay of the land. Someone beyond reproach." she looked at him. "Someone we would never suspect." she frowned, thinking hard. 

"I would look both at the prominant and those who work behind the scenes, who have access to information without being in the public eye. Those are more likely to be the twice damned in disguise, while their agents are more likely to be the public frontmen."

ooc:
Trying to put that high wisdom of hers to work. She may not be as smart as Maggie, persae but she's probably alot better at seeing the whole picture and the subtle underlying hints and flickers of information and putting them together.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2006)

The next day, you attend your sceduled meeting with Zarun, at his manor.  He has done much to restore and redecorate it sinnce arriving, such that it has far surpassed house Drakkenmere's glory at its height.  Of course, the old house symbols are secondary to his own, and although red and black were always his House's colors, Zarun has increased their prominence.  His servants are many, but his uniformed Red Guards with their magical flame gauntlets clearly run things for him.  They are all quite large as humans go, and bear a resemblance to each other.  Perhaps they are brothers, or cousins, or likely a combination since there are reasonably many.  

He invites you to sit down on his many plush red couches in his study, and introduces his wife and daughter, who are on their way out of the room as you enter.  "Welcome to my home, heroes.  I suppose you have not been formally introduced to my family.  This is my wife Rachel and my daughter Clarissa."

{Assuming you brought Kayla.}  Kayla and Rachel run to each other and hug.  Kayla whispoers sometihng to her and she whispers something back.

Zarun says "I greatly appreciate you magnanimity in taking care of my servant.  Come, we have much to discuss.  Drinks anyone?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 18, 2006)

"Water for me please.

OOC:  No need to be rude..yet.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2006)

"Water is fine for me as well," Alethia said politely. 

She smiled a little as Zarun thanked them for taking care of Kayla. "Under the circumstances we were rather glad to. One less life lost to our enemies, yes?" she sobered, remembering the body count and Aleena. "Though not nearly enough saved." she added, for a heartbeat you can see the almost alien anguish and grief that both she and Naverone share.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 19, 2006)

Nodding at his companions, Murdoch adds: "Given the severity of the situation, we need to all of our senses. I go for water too."

Looking at the guards, and hoping for some small talk, Murdoch says to Zarun: "I see you choose your guards carefully. Are they all from the same clan?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Nodding at his companions, Murdoch adds: "Given the severity of the situation, we need to all of our senses. I go for water too."
> 
> Looking at the guards, and hoping for some small talk, Murdoch says to Zarun: "I see you choose your guards carefully. Are they all from the same clan?"




(Water is given to whoever asks.)

"Yes, indeed they are.  Old Mulhorandi nobility fallen on hard times.  Very trustworthy, very strong."






			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> She smiled a little as Zarun thanked them for taking care of Kayla. "Under the circumstances we were rather glad to. One less life lost to our enemies, yes?" she sobered, remembering the body count and Aleena. "Though not nearly enough saved." she added, for a heartbeat you can see the almost alien anguish and grief that both she and Naverone share.




"Yes, not nearly enough.  In fact, before we turn to other matters, such as those regarding a more formal and permanent association between us and the serious military threats from the north, I have a lead on the whereabouts of the surviving assassins.  Call it a sign of good faith.  Mukaro will be in Calimport in two weeks time for a series of gladiatorial matches that he is sure to win.  He will likely be staying in the Thayan Enclave in the city when not at the arena.  I see three options, if you with appropriate veangeance.  If any of you believe that you can defeat him in a match, challenge him publically, and he will have to accept.  As a second option, you could raid the compound while they sleep, kill or capture and his attendants, and wreak whatever havok you see fit on the compound.  As a third option, you can ambush him on the road as he did to Aleena.

Or, you could ambush them on the road after a tiring day in the ring.  Or finally, you could combine them all.  Specify the duel to be a non-lethal one.  Have one of you try to beat him so that he may be humiliated, and keep a healer at the arena.  Meanwhile, the rest of you raid the enclave.  The two at the arena follow him back, and you take him down when he returns to the enclave."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2006)

"Vengeance serves only to bring more of the same to our doorstep. A cycle that does not end and one that will cost more in the long run than we are willing to pay," Alethia said tiredly. "We know that two of the twice damned are somewhere in or around the city. One is in the north leading the armies. Our city is in disarray from the attacks." she looked at the noble. 

"Neither Aleena nor her father would wish us to spend our strength and our manpower on some quest for vengeance when our strengths and skills could be better used to protect those who cannot be protected." she smiled, but it was without humour. "Besides, they will get what is coming to them eventually. Those who serve the dark gods find the service bitter indeed in the end."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 19, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Vengeance serves only to bring more of the same to our doorstep. A cycle that does not end and one that will cost more in the long run than we are willing to pay," Alethia said tiredly. "We know that two of the twice damned are somewhere in or around the city. One is in the north leading the armies. Our city is in disarray from the attacks." she looked at the noble.
> 
> "Neither Aleena nor her father would wish us to spend our strength and our manpower on some quest for vengeance when our strengths and skills could be better used to protect those who cannot be protected." she smiled, but it was without humour. "Besides, they will get what is coming to them eventually. Those who serve the dark gods find the service bitter indeed in the end."




Near the back of the group, Timrin nods silently at Alethia's wisdom.  He does his best to keep his angellic face devoid of any emotion.

He projects his thoughts outward to Naverone, "These men of Zarun's are so similar and numerous, I suspect they were _*grown*_; much like the fiendpires in the north or the tiefling pirates of the inner sea."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 19, 2006)

By the way, if it's OK with you DM_Matt, Murdoch would have used his foresight invocation on everybody, before meeting with Zarun. He'll also use his detect magic ability to see if the guards radiate magic. If they do, he'll telepathically let his companions know.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 19, 2006)

"Lord Zarun, acting in the matter you suggest, would make us no different than the Thayvians that attacked Lady Aleena.  They were assassins.  We are not assassins.  The ones we captured stated they were acting on orders from Thay itself.  If that is true, then this is a diplomatic matter that should be handled by the Lords, not by us.  If Waterdeep truly is at war with Thay, it is a matter for the armies of Waterdeep, not our small band, though we will certainly aid to the best of our abilities in the defense of the city.  Murako has set himself as an enemy of Waterdeep and of us personally.  I have little doubt that we will cross paths with him again at some point and be able to bring him to justice.  For now, the city has sustained great injuries recently.  We must find a way to heal those injuries and prepare for the next attack.  I think we are the best choice to confront the Twice damned at this point and they are nearby."

OOC:  Using Diplomacy +12, Sense Motive +13 and Spot +13

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Sep 19, 2006)

Dyria kept her on Zarun. "I'm sure I'll run into Mukaro again, sooner or later," she said, flatly, declining the offer of a drink. "And when I do, I'll happily take off his limbs again."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Near the back of the group, Timrin nods silently at Alethia's wisdom.  He does his best to keep his angellic face devoid of any emotion.
> 
> He projects his thoughts outward to Naverone, "These men of Zarun's are so similar and numerous, I suspect they were _*grown*_; much like the fiendpires in the north or the tiefling pirates of the inner sea."




_*Indeed. And they are from Mulhorandi. A coincidence? I think not,*_ he replied in agreement._* I will look for magick and evil, I suggest you do the same my friend,*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2006)

Zarun replies.  "Of course our problems up north will must take precedence over getting Mukaro, but if things are looking better in a couple weeks, such an attack could be wise.  Diplomacy between Waterdeep and Thay cannot be reestablished without more bloodshed.  they believe that we sacked their embassy, and we know that they used it for a major strike against our city.  Thay is busy with wars at home on two fronts.  If we show them that we are willing to strike at them here in the West where their forces are weak, they will have no choice but to come back to the table.  If we show that we will not retaliate for tiher actions, they will be further emboldened.  If they can act this way with impunity here, they can do it almost anywhere.  We do not, on the other hand, want to so openly attack them, nor to we want to complicate matters with other governments hosting Thayan Enclaves.  If you take the appropriate action, however, Thay will get the message, Waterdeep will be spared further diplomatic grief from other areas, and Aleena's killers will be brought to justice.

Regarding the fight to the North,  it seems that they are approaching Silverymoon.  In addition to  a gian t, firey, rock-hurling monster ...(goes on to describe that thing you already know about)... They seem to have some evil wether on their side.  A storm follows them whereever they go, pounding their enemies with wind, rain, and lightning.  Oddly enough, even when inactive, the clouds get occasional flashes of red within them, as if there were fires up there.  Waterdeep is already mobilizing the guard to defend other northern cities, in acccordance with the Lord's Alliance treaty, but by the time the various armies gather, it may be too late for Silverymoon.  It is far too hard to beseige, so it is likely that there will be an extreemely bloody frontal assult within the next few days, long before most of Silverymoon's allies can reach it in large numbers." 

Meanwhile, no unusual detection of anything.  The guards have some minor magicla items and their gauntlets are are powerfuly magical.  They also have some expected auras produced by standardish items, like deflection and resistance bonuses.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2006)

ooc:
Naverone knows that demons and such-like can appear 'normal'. Would he know what to look for in this case and would he detect something off? And what are we going to do about Hypersmurf's character? He seems to have dropped the game.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 20, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Zarun replies.  "Of course our problems up north will must take precedence over getting Mukaro, but if things are looking better in a couple weeks, such an attack could be wise.  Diplomacy between Waterdeep and Thay cannot be reestablished without more bloodshed.  they believe that we sacked their embassy, and we know that they used it for a major strike against our city.  Thay is busy with wars at home on two fronts.  If we show them that we are willing to strike at them here in the West where their forces are weak, they will have no choice but to come back to the table.  If we show that we will not retaliate for tiher actions, they will be further emboldened.  If they can act this way with impunity here, they can do it almost anywhere.  We do not, on the other hand, want to so openly attack them, nor to we want to complicate matters with other governments hosting Thayan Enclaves.  If you take the appropriate action, however, Thay will get the message, Waterdeep will be spared further diplomatic grief from other areas, and Aleena's killers will be brought to justice.
> 
> Regarding the fight to the North,  it seems that they are approaching Silverymoon.  In addition to  a gian t, firey, rock-hurling monster ...(goes on to describe that thing you already know about)... They seem to have some evil wether on their side.  A storm follows them whereever they go, pounding their enemies with wind, rain, and lightning.  Oddly enough, even when inactive, the clouds get occasional flashes of red within them, as if there were fires up there.  Waterdeep is already mobilizing the guard to defend other northern cities, in acccordance with the Lord's Alliance treaty, but by the time the various armies gather, it may be too late for Silverymoon.  It is far too hard to beseige, so it is likely that there will be an extreemely bloody frontal assult within the next few days, long before most of Silverymoon's allies can reach it in large numbers."




Despite his efforts to appear stoic, Timrin is obviously appalled by this last bit of news.

"Forgive me for abruptly cutting to the chase, but what would you have us do?  Evil marches and our allies are in dire peril."

Mentally he replies to Naverone: 'It would be a waste of time to try and detect their aura.  Zarun knows of us.  He would not invite us here and not take every precaution to ward his attendants.'

'Their similarities are uncanny however.  It only adds more fuel to my suspicions.' 

OOC:  That weather problem seems tailor made for Hyp's character.  Is he available to us as an NPC since Hyp seems to be gone?


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2006)

_*True.... He is not trying to charm us, at least not that I can see. It might be because we are together in such a large group. Be wary. Do not let yourself be alone with this man.*_ the demon agreed.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 20, 2006)

'Can't we just kill him?' Dyria asked Naverone mentally. 'We know he's at least partially responsible. He knows it. He knows we know. We know he knows we know. Why are we talking to him?'


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2006)

_*We do not have proof dear child. Killing him now would make us murderers. Have patience. His treachery will be brought to light, but it takes time. And in the meantime, we must play nice while we gather evidence. Tis a game. One that I've oft-times played in the past, although the shoe was on the other foot so to speak.*_ Naverone replied gently.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 21, 2006)

'A year ago, I'd have wrapped my whip around his neck, and popped his head off like a cork,' Dyria grumbled mentally, keeping her face carefully blank. 'Being a murderer isn't that bad of a thing, it's not like they didn't have it coming. I guess this is the downside to working in a group.'


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2006)

_*Actually murder is a bad thing, a very bad thing. Killing in self defense or in the defense of others is one thing. Cold blooded, unrepentant murder will land you straight in a bath of hellfire child. Don't even contemplate it. The burden of being good is not taking the easy path. For the easy path leads to damnation.*_ the demon warned, sending her a brief mental picture of the fate that unrepentant murderers meet in hell.


ooc:
Naverone just sent a mental 'photo', without the bells and whistles so to speak. If she keeps up with the idea of 'murder=good', he'll give her the full technicolor monty in order to dissuade her. I'm basically playing him the opposite of what a true Evil demon would do. His advice is literally 'good'.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Zarun replies.  "Of course our problems up north will must take precedence over getting Mukaro, but if things are looking better in a couple weeks, such an attack could be wise.  Diplomacy between Waterdeep and Thay cannot be reestablished without more bloodshed.  they believe that we sacked their embassy, and we know that they used it for a major strike against our city.  Thay is busy with wars at home on two fronts.  If we show them that we are willing to strike at them here in the West where their forces are weak, they will have no choice but to come back to the table.  If we show that we will not retaliate for tiher actions, they will be further emboldened.  If they can act this way with impunity here, they can do it almost anywhere.  We do not, on the other hand, want to so openly attack them, nor to we want to complicate matters with other governments hosting Thayan Enclaves.  If you take the appropriate action, however, Thay will get the message, Waterdeep will be spared further diplomatic grief from other areas, and Aleena's killers will be brought to justice.




"No my lord. I do not believe that Thay is at fault in this, any more than we are. The twice damned are at fault. They are the ones driving these wars, they are the ones who masterminded the attack on the city, using Thayan mercenaries as dupes, just as they are the ones who put Waterdavian uniforms on thugs, making it seem like we attacked Thay." she looked at the noble. "By taking the twice damned out of the picture, by proving that these demons are behind it, we will get the Thayan's and others back to the table. The twice damned are our true enemies, using other nations as pawns. Don't fall for the Twice Damned demons deceit. Or you will have accomplished half of their goal." Alethia warned.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 22, 2006)

"I think you will find, Lord Zarun, they we will work best independently at the moment.  We seem to be the best choice for taking on the Twice Damned."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  That weather problem seems tailor made for Hyp's character.  Is he available to us as an NPC since Hyp seems to be gone?




You can have him as an NPC.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "No my lord. I do not believe that Thay is at fault in this, any more than we are. The twice damned are at fault. They are the ones driving these wars, they are the ones who masterminded the attack on the city, using Thayan mercenaries as dupes, just as they are the ones who put Waterdavian uniforms on thugs, making it seem like we attacked Thay." she looked at the noble. "By taking the twice damned out of the picture, by proving that these demons are behind it, we will get the Thayan's and others back to the table. The twice damned are our true enemies, using other nations as pawns. Don't fall for the Twice Damned demons deceit. Or you will have accomplished half of their goal." Alethia warned.




You are wise, priestess.  Perhaps we can hope that these international struggles will resolve themselves once the underlying cause is removed.  So how do we do that.  Within days, I will be chosen as the next Open Lord of Waterdeep.  It is both the right thing to do and required by our treaty obligations to send whatever forces we can to Silverymoon, and on account of the new mobilization plans that Aleena put into place just before her death and the imprvements that will soon make to them, we should be able to bring a very large force to bear.  However, we underestimated the enemies' numbers, and we may not be able to gather and position our forces in time.  Many other neighboring states are in a similar situation.  Anything you can do to increase Silverymoon's chances will be greatly appreciated, and anything you request to that end will be your.:


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2006)

Alethia mentally spoke to Naverone and he chuckled in amusement as he relayed what she said.

_*Timrin.... Now is the time to speak of the false gem and lay the seeds of our own trap. If you wish, you may do the honours. Remember, do not let Aiden know that our soul-gem is false....*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia mentally spoke to Naverone and he chuckled in amusement as he relayed what she said.
> 
> _*Timrin.... Now is the time to speak of the false gem and lay the seeds of our own trap. If you wish, you may do the honours. Remember, do not let Aiden know that our soul-gem is false....*_




Note that the gem will not kill  one of the biggies.  It will do a lot of damage and temporarily weaken them, and you can use it as a focus for scrying or teleportation taht should be powerful enough to get through almost any countermeasures they may have,  but just getting it to a target isnt going to be enough.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2006)

ooc:
The main gist of the plan was to use the gem as a kind of lure, one that could draw the twice damned or their more powerful servants to an ambush of the group's choosing. If we can, we'll kill whatever ones are there and maybe letting the lesser 'servants' carry the gem off to present to Cronos or whoever as a trophy. Then boom.

IC:
"Superior numbers do not always win wars my lord." she looked grim as she thought, tapping her forarm with the fingers of her other hand and her holy symbol inscribed ring glittered in the room's light. "As we do not outnumber the enemy, needs be we must use what forces we have to bear against them as cleverly as possible. Strike out at the supply lines, make sure that all the food and supplies the enemy gets is inedible or ruined. A half-starved army is half-beat. Use your druids to send the local animals against the armies, keep them up at night with the animals themselves, howling wolves and dogs, snarling cats. Bats in the sentries faces and suchlike." she said. "We have weather workers as well, I suspect. Turn the land and the air against the invaders with the help of the druids and clerics in your army."

"Use your archers to send volleys of blessed and magicked arrows at the undead and the demons. Send in teams of clerics and magic users to strike out at the ranks, but randomly. Use teleports often." she smiled grimly. "Fighting such large numbers in a traditional way will only get more of your men killed. Ambush and guerrila tactics are best in such circumstances.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> The main gist of the plan was to use the gem as a kind of lure, one that could draw the twice damned or their more powerful servants to an ambush of the group's choosing. If we can, we'll kill whatever ones are there and maybe letting the lesser 'servants' carry the gem off to present to Cronos or whoever as a trophy. Then boom.
> 
> IC:
> ...




Zarun says "There numeric advantage is not such that we would resort to holding back the bulk of our conventional forces.  obviously it is foolish to simply charge in, but guirilla tactics is a war such as this are usually a sign that you've lost and you know it.  Such methods will not  deter an  enemy such as this.  They are quite willing to sustain large numbers of casualties.  Their rank and file believe that those who die were weak, and their leaders think their rank and file are racially inferior creatures whose lives are of no consequence beyond the role they have in their plans.  

Your wizard (nodding to Barnak) certainly has access to teleportation magic.  I suggest that you get going as soon as you can prepare.At minimum, I will send Kayla to accompany you.,  She is much in your debt and her particular fighting style is quite effective against large numbers of weaker opponents.  If you can fit them in to your teleportation capacity, I also offer three of my best guards, as well as whatever material support you may desire.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 24, 2006)

"For rangers, guerilla warfare is simply sound tactics," she chuckled. "We're often pitted against superior numbers and I've used such tactics before with good results." she sobered. "But not against so many," she shook her head ruefully. "In any case, the final decision of what we will do rests with Sir Timrin. He is our group's leader after all."


----------



## Falkus (Sep 25, 2006)

'Leaving aside our debate on the nature of ethics and goodness as it relates to the law of the land for the moment,' Dyria thought to Naverone. 'No matter what happens, we have to make sure Kayla stays here. She's spying on Zarun, and if she stays, she might find the proof of his wrong doings that we can use to foil his plans.'


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2006)

_*The tricky part is going to be how to ahh gracefully decline the use of his soldiers. Timrin, you might be able to supply a reason for this, Alethia being a ranger and cleric has no real reason not to accept. She has never before fought in an army, nor is she a noble by mortal standards and any reason she may give will seem.... False.*_ the demon sent to Timrin, sounding troubled.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2006)

Zarun does not break the awkward silence.  He may suspect that you are having a lengthy debate via telepathy.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 26, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Zarun says "There numeric advantage is not such that we would resort to holding back the bulk of our conventional forces. obviously it is foolish to simply charge in, but guirilla tactics is a war such as this are usually a sign that you've lost and you know it. Such methods will not deter an enemy such as this. They are quite willing to sustain large numbers of casualties. Their rank and file believe that those who die were weak, and their leaders think their rank and file are racially inferior creatures whose lives are of no consequence beyond the role they have in their plans.




Timrin replies to Zarun, "That is sound reasoning and consistent with what I know of fighting goblinoids.  Such an army is generally only held together by the force of will of a strong leader.  Kill the leader and the entire force becomes much less dangerous."

"We will prepare to leave for Silverymoon at once.  I am unsure of the numbers noble Banak here can teleport but we will consider your offer of additional elite troops.  Kayla, on the other hand, should probably stay.  She suffered severe head trauma and has only recently risen from bed.  She could use a few more days of recovery before heavy battle."

"Allow us an hour or so to plan and make some special security arrangements.  We can have some answers for you then regarding the additional men."

"Is the City coordinating with anyone of authority within Silverymoon or are we to act on our own?

Mentally he adds, 'Whomever we ask to guard the gem is placed in dire peril.  I am not comfortable putting this burden on our junior officers.  At this point I am thinking one of the major temples, the most obvious choice being Selune.  Her direct involvement and vehement opposition to Shar makes them the most logical choice.  They most of all would understand the significance of what they guard and would be most willing to make the necessary sacrifices to _secure_ it... or not, as the case may be.  Alethia, do you feel your church would be willing to take on this task?'

OOC:  How many of us are there and how many can Banak teleport at one time?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  How many of us are there and how many can Banak teleport at one time?




Ordinarily, five, but the mythal device is designed to affect scrying and teleportation both positively AND negatively, such that he can double the number teleported when using it as a focus (and as the center of the spell, requiring everyone to touch it directly or indirectly), as well as when it is used as a target so long as the correct extra string of magic words are said as well to bypass its ability to block.

So that means ten.  At minimum: Timrin, Alethia, Dyria, Murdoch, Shando, Barnak, Fin, leaving up to 3 more.  Timrin's mount would take up two spots being large, but thanks to the 3.5 Pokemount ability he can call it from anywhere so it need not be teleported.  Of course, without the mythal or metamagic non-epic casters cant teleport more than seven, and Zarun probably does not know you have that particular capability.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2006)

Zarun largely agrees, except the part about Kayla.  "I must insist that at least one of my representatives accompanies you.  I cannot in good conscience fail to contribute manpower to this effort.  If Kayla believes herself to be unable to complete the mission, I will send another, or perhaps more.  If you do not wish to cooperate, I may have no choice but to send my own group with my own wizard, to accomplish a similar goal."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 26, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Zarun largely agrees, except the part about Kayla.  "I must insist that at least one of my representatives accompanies you.  I cannot in good conscience fail to contribute manpower to this effort.  If Kayla believes herself to be unable to complete the mission, I will send another, or perhaps more.  If you do not wish to cooperate, I may have no choice but to send my own group with my own wizard, to accomplish a similar goal."




"The re-buff was not meant to offend, Master Zarun.  All can plainly see the efforts your men have made in the defense of this great City.  We have seen Kayla's skill with a blade first hand and would gladly take her over some unknown.  I was concerned for her well being is all.  The decision can be hers.  If she feels she is ready, we will find a way to accomodate her.  If she does not, then we will have to discuss other alternatives."   

OOC:  In case I forget to mention it later, Timrin will have Devran 'assigned' as Maggie's personal physician (and defacto bodyguard).  Timrin is very wary of leaving her alone in this explosive political climate.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2006)

IC:
Alethia mentally replies through Naverone. _*They would be willing to guard it and take appropriate actions. However, my temple as a general rule doesn't exactly have alot of paladins around and if your temple could supply a brace, that would make the gem that much more secure.*_ she said.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "The re-buff was not meant to offend, Master Zarun.  All can plainly see the efforts your men have made in the defense of this great City.  We have seen Kayla's skill with a blade first hand and would gladly take her over some unknown.  I was concerned for her well being is all.  The decision can be hers.  If she feels she is ready, we will find a way to accomodate her.  If she does not, then we will have to discuss other alternatives."
> 
> OOC:  In case I forget to mention it later, Timrin will have Devran 'assigned' as Maggie's personal physician (and defacto bodyguard).  Timrin is very wary of leaving her alone in this explosive political climate.




Zarun accepts this "Very well.  If she is ready, she will report to your base within the hour.  Good luck on your mission.  The fate of the region hangs on this battle."

Soon after you arrive back at your base, Kayla arrives with her gear, looking rather concerned.  "He was rather insistant that I go with you guys.  Of course, he wanted me to report on your actions when we get back.  I'm afraid that he may be getting suspicious and trying to get me out of the way at the same time.  Of course,  I should probably have taken the hint when he probably left me for dead.  I mean, he was there before those damn cats decided that I was worth two  of them going after me at once, then next thing I know hes nowhere to be found and Murdoch <This was gloosed over, so I rolled a die for who> is pulling me out of some rubble and then suddenly I'm in your infirmiry." (She left out what she SAID to Murdoch: "YOU guys...again...you're SUCH...bad luck," though she may not remember saying it)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> IC:
> Alethia mentally replies through Naverone. _*They would be willing to guard it and take appropriate actions. However, my temple as a general rule doesn't exactly have alot of paladins around and if your temple could supply a brace, that would make the gem that much more secure.*_ she said.




Its probable that Beor will come guard it, since the mission remains his responsability to some extent.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2006)

ooc:
Who did Naverone and Alethia save exactly when that building came down, not to mention the rest of the various nobles as well in the area. Beorn is a good idea. I was just going on the assumption that a CG goddess wouldn't as a general rule deal much with LG paladins. Holy liberators or other CG paladin varients maybe.... But not LG Paly's.

IC:
Alethia grinned. "Hay, at least your still alive and in one piece, That counts for something, doesn't it?"


----------



## frostrune (Sep 27, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Zarun accepts this "Very well.  If she is ready, she will report to your base within the hour.  Good luck on your mission.  The fate of the region hangs on this battle."
> 
> Soon after you arrive back at your base, Kayla arrives with her gear, looking rather concerned.  "He was rather insistant that I go with you guys.  Of course, he wanted me to report on your actions when we get back.  I'm afraid that he may be getting suspicious and trying to get me out of the way at the same time.  Of course,  I should probably have taken the hint when he probably left me for dead.  I mean, he was there before those damn cats decided that I was worth two  of them going after me at once, then next thing I know hes nowhere to be found and Murdoch <This was gloosed over, so I rolled a die for who> is pulling me out of some rubble and then suddenly I'm in your infirmiry." (She left out what she SAID to Murdoch: "YOU guys...again...you're SUCH...bad luck," though she may not remember saying it)




Timrin responds, "You are most likely correct on all counts.  That must mean he has something to be nervous about."

"Dame Kayla, it is doubtful Zarun passed this on to you but we originally rebuffed your accompanying us out of simple regard for your health.  The choice was supposed to be yours, if and only if, you were fully recovered.  Are you truly ready and willing to join us?"

OOC:  We must decide whether we actually want the gem to be secured away or if we only want to pretend to do so so that our enemy will take it?  Since we will not be around to lay a trap, I suggest the latter.  We should arrange for a spirited but puposely inadequate defense of the gem; we want our enemy to recover it.  Some innocents may lose their lives in this defense and thus we must chose the defenders with great care.  That is why I suggested the Temple of Selune.  Our enemy would be watching it, it would make sense, and her clerics would be most willing to accept the possible sacrifices that must be made.  This is just one thought however...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  We must decide whether we actually want the gem to be secured away or if we only want to pretend to do so so that our enemy will take it?  Since we will not be around to lay a trap, I suggest the latter.  We should arrange for a spirited but puposely inadequate defense of the gem; we want our enemy to recover it.  Some innocents may lose their lives in this defense and thus we must chose the defenders with great care.  That is why I suggested the Temple of Selune.  Our enemy would be watching it, it would make sense, and her clerics would be most willing to accept the possible sacrifices that must be made.  This is just one thought however...




That sounds like th eopposite of Alethia's plan.  You two should discuss this.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin responds, "You are most likely correct on all counts.  That must mean he has something to be nervous about."
> 
> "Dame Kayla, it is doubtful Zarun passed this on to you but we originally rebuffed your accompanying us out of simple regard for your health.  The choice was supposed to be yours, if and only if, you were fully recovered.  Are you truly ready and willing to join us?"




"First of all, never call me dame again.  Second, I don't  really have a choice.  Yes I'm still sore, yes I'm not quite at my best, but I'm not going to stay with Zarun at the moment since if he's trying to get rid of me he very well might have me killed if I stay right now...and I'm not going to stay here and let the fight go on without me, either.  And I suppose I owe you guys for the other night, anyway.  And thank you all for that, really, especially Murdoch (going over and hugs him) and, uh, whoever it was that was taking care of me in the infirmiry.  I must admit I don't recall."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2006)

ooc:
I was hoping more to lure the twice damned in the city out into the open before we left with the gem. Securing the base and the city is our top priority at the moment.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 28, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "First of all, never call me dame again.  Second, I don't  really have a choice.  Yes I'm still sore, yes I'm not quite at my best, but I'm not going to stay with Zarun at the moment since if he's trying to get rid of me he very well might have me killed if I stay right now...and I'm not going to stay here and let the fight go on without me, either.  And I suppose I owe you guys for the other night, anyway.  And thank you all for that, really, especially Murdoch (going over and hugs him) and, uh, whoever it was that was taking care of me in the infirmiry.  I must admit I don't recall."




"I promise not to beat you into unconsciousness this time...unless I am required to do so by the situation", Shando says with a wry smile on his lips.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 28, 2006)

"Knocks on the head tend to really screw with your memory. I should know. Seems like the bad-guys like to use mine for club-practice." Alethia joked.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Knocks on the head tend to really screw with your memory. I should know. Seems like the bad-guys like to use mine for club-practice." Alethia joked.




(FYI, Kayla's wounds were primarily on account of swords and the explosion)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 28, 2006)

"And bad injuries do the same," Alethia added, grinning a little sourly.

ooc:
 
By the way, who besides Kayla did we save during that ambush.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 28, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "First of all, never call me dame again.  Second, I don't  really have a choice.  Yes I'm still sore, yes I'm not quite at my best, but I'm not going to stay with Zarun at the moment since if he's trying to get rid of me he very well might have me killed if I stay right now...and I'm not going to stay here and let the fight go on without me, either.  And I suppose I owe you guys for the other night, anyway.  And thank you all for that, really, especially Murdoch (going over and hugs him) and, uh, whoever it was that was taking care of me in the infirmiry.  I must admit I don't recall."





Timrin smirks at her remark taking no offense.  "Welcome aboard then," he says.

OOC:  Regarding the gem... 

My thoughts are the real baddies will still not show themselves, even for a prize such as this.  More underlings will attempt to take it.  Powerful underlings no doubt, but still underlings.  We lay a trap and kill them, no big loss to the twice-damned.  Will they try again?  Maybe?  Can we really afford to sit around waiting for them while there is so much more we could be doing?  I say no.  The value in this gem is getting it delivered straight into the hands of one of the big baddies.  We can track it and finally attack at the moment of our choosing.  We need to 'lose' it in order to win.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 28, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> And thank you all for that, really, especially Murdoch (going over and hugs him) and, uh, whoever it was that was taking care of me in the infirmiry.  I must admit I don't recall."




OCC: Sweet! Murdoch's high charisma is finally paying off. It's nookie time y'all - spy stlyle!  

IC: "If I could have, I would have gladly taken the blast for you."  Murdoch tells her.




			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> The value in this gem is getting it delivered straight into the hands of one of the big baddies. We can track it and finally attack at the moment of our choosing. We need to 'lose' it in order to win.




OCC: I agree (and I always thought this was the plan). The only way of making sure the baddies are destroyed is if we do it ourselves. Of course, once we're close enough, there is no reason why we couldn't have the gem explode, to weaken them. But we'll have to do the dirty work ourselved. Besides, it's way more heroic!


----------



## kirinke (Sep 28, 2006)

ooc:
I see your point, besides, if we let them have it, we can use it as a focus to teleport and scry..... Ok. Let's let them take it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I see your point, besides, if we let them have it, we can use it as a focus to teleport and scry..... Ok. Let's let them take it.




The thing is that they will try to release the Namer, upon which time it will be obvious that it is fake.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2006)

ooc.
ooo.... Shoulda asked for a spare. That way we can keep on sending them fakes that they will hope is real.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 29, 2006)

"So what are we going to do about the army to the north?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2006)

_*Rain the fires and light of heaven down upon them, then stomp them flat of course my dear monk. *_ Naverone said wryly.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 29, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*Rain the fires and light of heaven down upon them, then stomp them flat of course my dear monk. *_ Naverone said wryly.




"I would seem to be sorely lacking in the ability to rain fire, lightning, light or even water upon our enemies.  I am much better one on one in a personal setting."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2006)

The demon laughed. _*Why do you think I added the 'stomp them flat' rider to that statement?*_


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 29, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The demon laughed. _*Why do you think I added the 'stomp them flat' rider to that statement?*_




"Yes, but I can't do that to an army, just one creature or object at a time.  Raining fire is so much more effective in those cases."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2006)

The demon chuckled again in amusement. _*I have a rather strong feeling that you will be able to get plenty of your kicks in, nonetheless.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 30, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Yes, but I can't do that to an army, just one creature or object at a time.  Raining fire is so much more effective in those cases."
> 
> Hawkeye




You have a 37 AC and SR29 plus Improved Evasion.  Only very powerful creatures have much of a chance of hurting you.  You can in fact kill grunts a few at a time all day, or can safely ignore tham and go for the big guys.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 30, 2006)

Through scrying you are able to determine that there is an unguarded ridge behind the enemy's main camp in a valley near Silverymoon.  It may be visible to air patrols, but there are some caves up there that can provide shelter.  

Meanwhile, re the gem, so you guys want to ensure they get it back NOW, while you are away, or can that wait?  Meanwhile, yo uguys dont have long to make arrangements before you really have to go.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 30, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You have a 37 AC and SR29 plus Improved Evasion.  Only very powerful creatures have much of a chance of hurting you.  You can in fact kill grunts a few at a time all day, or can safely ignore tham and go for the big guys.




OOC:  Oh, as a player,  I know fully well that Shando is capable of many things.  However, it is a limitation of the class (and melee classes in general) that it can't take out large numbers of foes in a single blow.  That is what spellcasters are for.  We are speaking of taking on an army here.  Shando is just reflecting on that fact.  There are a few abilities that I haven't used on a group yet, like Fist of the Pharos.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Oct 1, 2006)

OOC: For the attack on the camp, I propose a two-pronged strike. The main group causes a major distraction (thunder, lightning, fireballs, etc.). Once that draws the army's attention, Dyria (after being appropriately buffed) and one or two others head straight for the leader. Dyria takes him out, while the others with her keep any elite guards, advisors, hideous demons, etc. off her back while she deals with him.

Not praticularly original, but it should be effective.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 1, 2006)

We keep the gem safe as possible right now. While the Church of Selune would be logical, we don't want to make it too easy for them or make it seem like we want them to take it. How about the church of Helm with a brace of Selunite clerics to help with the guarding? That would be sneaky and totally in keeping with us wanting to keep them from getting their hands on it. The church of Selune is obvious.... Too obvious.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 3, 2006)

OOC:  Sounds good to me.  Lets get going.    

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 4, 2006)

Zarun gives each of you a bandoleer full of potions (healing, enlarge for the fighter-types, etc),  and you leave.  After some more preparations, Barnak teleports everyone to spot that had been chosen.

From cover on the mountain, you can see the seige.  Things are looking slightly better than reported.  Silverymoon is located in the middle of a  very large river, small in diameter but built quite vertically.  The city has force bridges which are about 100 feet long each, which connect it to the banks.  Obviously, they are presently deactivated.  It also has the most powerful known Mythal remaining on Faerun, which blocks the enemy from entering, prevents most harmful magic from coming in (death magic, evocation, summoning, evil) or being used without the proper authorization, and provides a number of minor magics for the cities defenders.  The forces inside include over 50 L8-13 military individuals and at least as many equally powerful civilians, and about 1,000 military personal overall.  Alustriel, the archwizard who ruled the city, disappeared recently, but the High Mage of Silverymoon, Taern Hornblade (Evoker18) remains in charge.  

While the further cities of the Lords' Alliance have yet to send forces, about 6,000, mostly human with a very large number of dwarves, are arrayed on the opposite side of the river from the enemy army.  

The enemy is more numerous even than the defenders, however, numbering 10,000 or more.  While their evocation magic is ineffective and they apparently havent figured out how to penetrate the wards physically  yet, their arrows, catapults, cannons, boulders, and that giant, firey-rock-blasting thing periodically assault the city.  Hundreds of workers are cutting down trees, building raft bridges, and breaking rocks off the mountainside for the giants, seige engines, and the aformentioned giant, firey, rock-blasting creature.  

The fact that they are building the bridges to put on the river is a bit disturbning.  That could be a sign that they have a way through.

The group of command tents is towards the back of the camp, with only the workers in between you and them. The supplies stream in two trails on either side of them up to the seige engines.  Beyond the command tents are rows and rows of arrayed armies, with the cannon-beast in the center of everything.

The command tents contain at least a dozen ogre and giant guards, as well as a few other assorted leaders of lesser types.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 4, 2006)

Shando refuses the bandolier of potions.  "I appreciate your generous offer Lord Zarun, but my vows to Ilmater do not permit me to accept such a generous gift.  If you truly wish to honor me in some way, I would ask that you donate those potions to the newly established temple of Ilmater.  They will find a use for them.  Do not worry for my safety.  Ilmater will provide."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 4, 2006)

EDIT to the previous post that I want to keep  separate so no one gets confused:  The 6,000 troops are in the process of moving into the city, and most already are inside.


Additionally...

You see a large stormcloud moving in the direction of the city.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 4, 2006)

Timrin surveys the scene from his high vantage point.  "It all seems too easy doesn't it?",  he says to no one in particular.  "Why do I think they are just waiting for us in those tents?"

He shakes his hand slowly, dismissing his doubts as irrelevant.

"Fin, I do not know what spells Lord Helm has granted you but I'm hoping you can handle at least one of two objectives: Stop that ominous looking storm and perhaps unlease a small horde of fire elementals to destroy their bridge building effort."

He turns to the rest of group before continuing, "Before we start planning the actual attack I suggest we work through this backward a figure out how we are going to escape once we are in the middle of this horde."

"Banak, what, if any, teleports do you have left and how many can you move at one time?  Does anyone else have any means of crossing great distances quickly and with little exposure to counter-attack?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 4, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin surveys the scene from his high vantage point.  "It all seems too easy doesn't it?",  he says to no one in particular.  "Why do I think they are just waiting for us in those tents?"
> 
> He shakes his hand slowly, dismissing his doubts as irrelevant.
> 
> ...




"I can, but only once and I can take two people with me.  I can go a little over 200 yards."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2006)

Alethia looks up. "I too can call upon my goddess to help teleport myself and three others, which will help lessen the strain on Barnak." she smiled grimly. "I can do this five times,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 4, 2006)

Fin attempts to subtley improve the weather, not using the full power of his weather magic to stay hidden, with strange results.  The large cloud seems to become thinner, and descends somewhat, then gets larger and moves up.  When he tries to change the winds, the cloud strats to move, but soon stops and recovers its direction.  He comments "The spell is definately working.  Notihing is countering it exactly, but sometihng seems to be altering the weather in an inverse manner to compensate for my changes.  It do not think it is direct weather control magic, however.  That would actually counter mine, and I could feel that and try to resist.  Its sometihng INDIRECT."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2006)

"Could the weather be controlled by a very large air elemental? That might account for the sublety and it could account for the fact that you can't detect any outright spells affecting the weather."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Could the weather be controlled by a very large air elemental? That might account for the sublety and it could account for the fact that you can't detect any outright spells affecting the weather."




"Only if that elemental is using physical means.  It can simulate wind through its movement, but I don't know how one could actually create cloud material."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 5, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Only if that elemental is using physical means.  It can simulate wind through its movement, but I don't know how one could actually create cloud material."




"Is the cloud or storm alive?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2006)

"Doesn't look like it"


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 5, 2006)

"Is it magical then?  Can it be dispelled?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Is it magical then?  Can it be dispelled?"
> 
> Hawkeye




"Not directly.  It is a regular cloud.  There may be some magic within it, but it is too far and hidden to do anything to directly."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 5, 2006)

"So are you saying there is little we can do to stop it?", Timrin asks, "and have we now given ourselves away?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "So are you saying there is little we can do to stop it?", Timrin asks, "and have we now given ourselves away?"




I do not tihnk we have given ourselves away.  I did not shift conditions that extremely. We might be able to stop it...as soon as we figure out what it really is."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 5, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I do not tihnk we have given ourselves away.  I did not shift conditions that extremely. We might be able to stop it...as soon as we figure out what it really is."




"Could it be mobile cover for one or more of those damned airships?",  Timrin asks a bit sheepishly.

"Like a boat... being steered back on course.. after a rogue wave hits it," he says thoughtfully.  "How difficult would it be to fly up there and have look?  I've heard tell that storms and high winds could be treacherous for flyers.  Perhaps incorporal... or ethereal would be a better possibility?"

Timrin smiles proudly feeling rather clever.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Could it be mobile cover for one or more of those damned airships?",  Timrin asks a bit sheepishly.
> 
> "Like a boat... being steered back on course.. after a rogue wave hits it," he says thoughtfully.  "How difficult would it be to fly up there and have look?  I've heard tell that storms and high winds could be treacherous for flyers.  Perhaps incorporal... or ethereal would be a better possibility?"
> 
> Timrin smiles proudly feeling rather clever.




"It could be.  As far as how hard it is to fly around it, it would depend largely on its other defenses or on whether or not its weather control can do just anytihng or is only some sort of mechanism for flight. In the past, these ships have worked by creating updrafts by manipulating wind below or by using fire to create hot air, which rises and pushes against sails on the underside of the ship. "


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2006)

"Maybe we could create another storm to kinda leach away this storms power." Alethia suggested. "Or use the winds themselves to push and pull the storm away. Perhaps a tornado?" She suggested.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 6, 2006)

Trying to get attention from the taller folks debating strategy, Barnak interjects.
"Let me see what I can do to learn a bit more about what's inside the cloud" Barnak will cast prying Eyes: 



Spoiler



1 min casting time, 1h/lvl duration, creates 1d4 +lvl eyes, can scout for you.



In the meantine, Murdoch calls upon his Dark foresight invocation on each of the party members. "This should help us avoid nasty suprises", he says sadly, thinking of lady Aleena.


Spoiler



Dark foresight: As  foresight , plus communnicate telepathically with target if within 100ft & within line of sight [equivalent to 9th lvl spell]


----------



## frostrune (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Trying to get attention from the taller folks debating strategy, Barnak interjects.
> "Let me see what I can do to learn a bit more about what's inside the cloud" Barnak will cast prying Eyes:
> 
> 
> ...




Timrin looks down at the little wizard smiling broadly, "Excellent idea!  Are your little 'eyes' invisible?  If so, maybe a look around those command tents would be helpful as well."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Trying to get attention from the taller folks debating strategy, Barnak interjects.
> "Let me see what I can do to learn a bit more about what's inside the cloud" Barnak will cast prying Eyes:
> 
> 
> ...





Barnak manages to maneuver the eyes up into the clouds. Most are destroyed form being sucked into small dimensional vortexes or burnt with stram coming from nowhere.  They find that the bottom of the cloud hides a huge, thin, circular disc, made of some unusual fabric, as big as the cloud itself.  In rings, there are areas that can turn to let steam through at varyinh angles, and the ocassional small structure contianing machinery.  It seems these house vortecies to and from the paraelemental plane of steam, and they regulate the steam  used to raise the structure,and alter the winds by sucking IN air to create them.  The flaps themselves are probably for further steering independant of the wind.  The remaining eyes go up through these vents, and find that the edges of the disc have some structures, too, possibly guard towers of sorts, and the center is a huge, somewhat-sphereical (or  perhaps more like a cylander with somewhat rounded tops and bottoms) structure,  It seems that the structuress themselves are made of mitheril.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2006)

Alethia frowned, thinking. "Maybe we can wreck that fabric stuff. It seems to be the least protected of that entire structure."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 6, 2006)

"It's a bloody flying fortress!"  Timrin exclaims incredulously.

"Who knows what it's offensive capabilities are.  We must not allow it to reach the City."

Timrin now appears worried.

"But how do we stop it?  The fabric may be a good idea... or perhaps the vortecies.  If we close them perhaps the whole thing fails?"

"Of course.. I have no idea how to actually do that,"  Timrin says humorlessly.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2006)

Alethia nodded sagely. "We sorta kinda guessed that it might hide a fortress and knowing Cronos and his crew, big as hell. That's no surprise," she said. "It's probably defended to the teeth against magic. Maybe... I dunno. But maybe a physical attack of some kind?" she looked at the others. "Have you guys ever flown kites as children? Sometimes a simple tear can down one."

"Maybe we can fly up there, if we're careful we might be able to tear both the flaps and the disk with our weapons." 


"Selune, lady of the moon, I beseach you, show us the path under your light," she whispered and her hands began to glow with a familar silvery light.

ooc
Casting the third level spell _'path of the exalted'_ to figure out the best way to down that flying monstrosity.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 7, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Casting the third level spell _'path of the exalted'_ to figure out the best way to down that flying monstrosity.




The best way to down it is to grasp the control sphere in the control room, located in the bottom center of the central fortress, and concentrate on reducing the altitude gradually by settling all flaps to vertical, slowly closing the steam-producing portals and increasing, together, the stream-sucking ones, then turning them off upon landing.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 7, 2006)

"Dear lady, how? That thing is magicked to the teeth, what would be the best way of gaining entrance to the tower? What is its defenses?" she asked.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 7, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Dear lady, how? That thing is magicked to the teeth, what would be the best way of gaining entrance to the tower? What is its defenses?" she asked.




(Reading over the spell, it actually says that it only helps you make a decision, rather than giving you new information, though you can keep the perhaps-unhelpful (or maybe not) info you got in the first answer.)

"Its defenses are probably formidible, but it may be possible to teleport in close.  The fortress in the middle must have an enterence of some kind.  Besides, turning its weapons on the army below could help cause the chaos necessary to take out the leaders."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 7, 2006)

ooc
Heh. Gotta be careful with the wording then. Outsiders and deities are so bloody literal minded at times!   

IC:

"True," Alethia sighs, relaying the information to the others as the spell ended.

"Well my friends, what next?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 7, 2006)

"So, if we take the flying fortress, we can use it to break the siege?  I think our path is clear.  Lets assualt the fortress.  Once we break the siege, we can removed the Twiced-Damned.  It should be a bit easier without an army behind it.  We may even end up with a weapon that we can use against Cronos' skyships in the future."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 7, 2006)

"If we can actually use it Shando. So far, most of the weapons like this are completely and utterly evil." Alethia looked at the cloud hiding that machine of destruction within. "Hopefully we'll be able to find something in the fortress itself that can be used. The Fortress itself, I have no doubt about it's usability, at least when we're through with it. Which is to say, none," 

The aasimar straightened. "As my people say, too much planning and the war will be over. Too little planning and the war will be lost. And it all becomes moot when the axe bites into your enemies skull." she said with that rather frightening lopsided smile she tended to favor when all hell was about to break loose. It's rather easy to forget that Alethia came from Narfell and was raised by what amounted to barbarian nomads. But not at times like these.

ooc:
Matt? I was considering that the Var tribe in Narfell would be the ones who actually raised her. It would make sense as they are the ones most welcoming of outsiders.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 7, 2006)

"I say we split up," Dyria suggested. "I head for the command tent, with someone as backup, while the rest of the team goes for the fortress. If you can use the weapons once you've boarded it, rain down death and destruction on the army as you see fit. But if you can't, then we haven't lost any time in taking out our primary target here."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 7, 2006)

"We can afford to waste little time.  It is doubtful we can gain more information than what Lady Selune has already granted.  We must gird ourselves for battle and trust our wits and skill to see us through."

"Banak, do you have further teleportation magics this day?  If we are to fight in the air, falling is a very real danger.  Do we have magics to protect against that  (featherfall, air walk, fly, etc..)?  I would also suggest elemental resistances, particularly cold and electricity.  Lastly, do we have magics that can hide us until we must fight  (invisibility, ethereal, etc...)?

OOC:  Fin may have some spells that could prove very handy here


----------



## kirinke (Oct 7, 2006)

"Remember, that most demons and such can see through common magical invisibilities and the like. Our best defense when it comes to being located is speed and stealth." Alethia reminded them and grew even more sober. 

"I too have some teleport spells, but I'm afraid I can take only three people with me,"


----------



## Falkus (Oct 7, 2006)

"So, is that a 'yes, we're going to split up,' or a 'no, we're going to stick together?" Dyria inquired. "Like the man says, we have little time to waste. If we split up, we cover more ground. If our guy's in the command tents, then the sooner I get there, the better."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 9, 2006)

"I think we need to stay together for the assault on the fortress, then we can take on the Twiced Damned.  It will be easier to rout the army, regardless of the hold the Twiced Damned have on them, where there are lightning bolts raining down upon them."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2006)

Alethia looked at the battlefield and at the sky above, thinking.... A dozen scenarios all ending badly flickered through her mind, each one rejected. Most of them involved splitting the party. "Shando's right Dyria. If we can get the tower under our control up there, we can destroy the army down there," she said, pointing to the enemy below their little encampment. "We shouldn't seperate. As the Var also say, friendly fire isn't."


----------



## Falkus (Oct 10, 2006)

"What if we can't use it?" Dyria asked. "You wouldn't let us use the last hideously evil artifact vehicle/weapon from the depths of hell that we found. I do see your point aboout the dangers of splitting up, but there is one thing to consider. We'll have to teleport up there, but will we have enough teleport spells left over after we get up there to get back down if I need to come down here to kill my target?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2006)

Alethia smiled grimly. "I wasn't exactly thinking of using it persea. More like crashing it." she pointed at the army below. "Down there," she brought her hands together in a small, rather explicit smash. "Big machine, bigger boom. Lotsa dead bad guys." she looked at the fighter.

"If needs be, I'll teleport you and myself straight down there after and together we will rip these vipers a new one." Alethia finished.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 10, 2006)

"Well then, I have no more objections. Let's go. I've always wanted to have a decent fight a thousand feet up in the air anyway," Dyria said, smiling and rubbing her hands together, before extended her whip-dagger.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2006)

Alethia smiled. "May the luck of the gods go with us then," she looked at the enormous cloud and large army before them. "Lady only knows that we'll bloody well need it,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2006)

Rather thna you using your teleports, Fin casts Wind Walk, turning everyone into cloud forms so you can sneak around and materialize near an actual enterence.  Blending in with the smoke, you observe the center area.  There are four wide, rune-covered  doors on the bottom of the structure, evenly distributed around the center area.  There are a number of windows, but they seem to be heavily warded and not intended to be moved through.  Towards the top, however, between the cylindrical part and the dome, Naverone points out that an illusion and a ward covers a bacony of some sort, though he cannot see through it per se, just detect what it is.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2006)

Murdock's foresight gives him the idea that moving meyond the balcony will result in encountering Calicos.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 10, 2006)

OOC:  Which one was Calicos?

Torqumada


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Which one was Calicos?
> 
> Torqumada




The one who killed you.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 10, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The one who killed you.




OOC:  Great!  lets go kick his sorry butt.    

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Oct 11, 2006)

Timrin smiles grimly at that news.  "Shando, I beleive some payback is at hand."

"We should materialize on the balcony and rush him.  Shando and Murdock should be near the front:  Shando to use his Chronos' bane powers to the fullest and Murdock to dispel any wards and counter enemy magic.  Dyria and I should follow closely behind."

"Let's make this one count folks."

OOC:  Could Timrin have cast (2) resist energy on himself giving him DR 20 cold and DR 20 electricity?  I believe they last 80 minutes.  I would probably cast a 3rd one on Dyria (if allowed) DR 20 of her choice (I would suggest electricity - it is a storm cloud after all).


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin smiles grimly at that news.  "Shando, I beleive some payback is at hand."
> 
> "We should materialize on the balcony and rush him.  Shando and Murdock should be near the front:  Shando to use his Chronos' bane powers to the fullest and Murdock to dispel any wards and counter enemy magic.  Dyria and I should follow closely behind."
> 
> ...




Done.

BTW, the field isnt a wall of force, but it is a barrier.  Murdock's dispells should take it down at least temporarily though.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2006)

"I do believe you are right Timrin," Alethia said sagely, mirroring his smile with a humourless grin of her own. "Payback is rathe appropriate in this case," she added.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 12, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> BTW, the field isnt a wall of force, but it is a barrier.  Murdock's dispells should take it down at least temporarily though.




Murdoch will go for it, to temporarely dispell the barrier and get some temporary HPs. He'll stand ready to absorb more magic (both with his standard action, and his quickened (staff)).

Barnak will cast magic circle against evil, miror image and during the round of attack, summon monster V (celestial giant stag beetle - the beetle has +4str and con from the augment summoning feat). Barnak will make the creature appear behind Calicos, to surround supprize & him.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 12, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch will go for it, to temporarely dispell the barrier and get some temporary HPs. He'll stand ready to absorb more magic (both with his standard action, and his quickened (staff)).
> 
> Barnak will cast magic circle against evil, miror image and during the round of attack, summon monster V (celestial giant stag beetle - the beetle has +4str and con from the augment summoning feat). Barnak will make the creature appear behind Calicos, to surround supprize & him.





Murdoch tries to drain the wall, and it wavers, but does not quite fall.  He tries again, and Shando's tatoos glow, and two green rays shoot from his eyes, striking at the same time as Murdoch's draining.  The wall shatters into pieces which fade and dissipate.  You see a circular balcony going all the way around, about 15 feet wide, leading to a room with a glass window/door.  On the balcony are various astronomical devices.  In it, Calicos is sitting on a couch reading a large book.  The room is lushly furnished with lots of bookcases and tables and chairs around.  Unlike before, he has not yet summoned his armor and magical items, nor Calix.  It seems that you've got the jump on him.  Those who havent posted their actions for when you find him, please do so.  Also, someone has to take an action to shatter the window, but fin can do it.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 12, 2006)

Timrin whispers hurriedly, "Just in case this window is more than it seems, Shando take me on your shadow walk.  We are assured to get the drop and can cut off the exits.  Everyone else smash your way through and help as you can.  If possible we might want to take him alive..."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 12, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin smiles grimly at that news.  "Shando, I beleive some payback is at hand."




"I am more worried about preventing the assualt on Silverymoon than revenge against the one who killed me.  The innocent and the powerless being protected is paramount.  Justice will be served, of that I have no doubt."

Hawkeye

(Sorry for delay, but its life.)


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 12, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin whispers hurriedly, "Just in case this window is more than it seems, Shando take me on your shadow walk.  We are assured to get the drop and can cut off the exits.  Everyone else smash your way through and help as you can.  If possible we might want to take him alive..."




Shando blinks a few times, like he is trying to clear his vision.  "Was there just a large green flash of light?"  He shakes his head for a moment.  "It doesn't matter,  We have work that needs to be done.  Time enough for mysteries later.  Good work on getting the barrier down Murdoch."  Shando reaches over and grabs Sir Timrin.  "Here we go!  Be prepared for an ambush!.  With that Shando dimension door's into the chamber, five feet from Calicos.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Oct 12, 2006)

IC:  "Calicos!  Your villany is at an end!"

OOC:  Timrin is expecting to step in and unload on an unsuspecting Calicos.  [5' step; free action: activate boots of haste; free action: burn turn attempt to add divine might; Full attack (-4 to hit for subdual damage; -6 power attack): *1st attack * - smite evil, +24 to hit, damage 2d6 +14 + 2d6 holy + 6 divine might + 16 smite + 12 power attack; *2nd attack* - +18 to hit, damage 2d6 +14 + 2d6 holy + 6 divine might + 12 power attack; *3rd attack* - +13 to hit, damage 2d6 +14 + 2d6 holy + 6 divine might + 12 power attack; *4th attack* - +8 to hit, damage 2d6 +14 + 2d6 holy + 6 divine might + 12 power attack; *5th attack* - +3 to hit, damage 2d6 +14 + 2d6 holy + 6 divine might + 12 power attack]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 12, 2006)

Alethia begins to glow with a ferocious light, glowing too brightly to look at directly as she activates her nimbus of light and holy radiance. Compounded with her own personal glow and the demon's, the sight she presents is well and truly terrifying. She draws the now mystically imbued mace, which shifts into a wickedly curved sword sharp enough to cut the soul and it drips silver flame that sizzles when it hits the ground. She makes her way to the tower, cheerfully cutting through whatever and whoever stands in her way.

ooc:
Special Qualities: Resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5. plus whatever resistances the demon grants her.

+4 Holy Disruption Heavy Mace (now a scimitar of the appropriate size and wieght) 
those who hit you take 1d6 fire dmg
Those you hit take 2d6 fire damage (plus whatever other goodies you didn't mention or I forgot)


----------



## Falkus (Oct 12, 2006)

Dyria will charge in at Calicos, cracking her whip dagger angrily, and letting loose with a flurry of attacks.

Dyria will close to within fifteen feet, and use full attack, aiming to trip and disarm whenever possible. +25/+25/+25/+20/+15/+10, Damage: 1d6 + 16 + 1d6 electricity, Critical: 17-20/x2


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 13, 2006)

Fin dismisses the spell, and everyone changes fro mtheir fluffy cloud selves into their natural ones, hitting the balcony running.  Fin pulls a handful of pebbles out of a pouch, thne  hurls them at the window.  They grow in size and velocity, shattering the window and bombarding Calicos as he sits on the couch.  He's knocked off the couch and he grabs onto the table to start to get up.  Due to the tight spacing, you come in waves.  Alethia and Timrin come from the front, Shando around the side, Dyria right behind Alethia and Timrin (since she has reach), and Kayla will jump over him.  The magey-types stay back.  You have a surprise round, and I assume everyone attacking uses the partial charge action.  

Dyria hits first, blasting her whip out between Timrin and Alethia and stabbing Calicos in the gut (22dmg).  Then Alethia and Timrin rush in.  Timrin strikes Calicos in the chest, crushing his ribs (66dmg).  Alethia cuts through Calico's leg causing him to fall to his knees (30dmg).  Alethia jumps up on the table and Timrin on the couch (5-step) so that Shando can get through.  He punches Caalicos in his wounded chest (42dmg), collapsing it more.  The beginnings of those summoning glows shatter.  Kayla runs and jumps over him, but doesnt get to attack. She does however, win initiative,  crosses her swords, and slashes them outwards like a scissorsending with her arms outstreatched.  Calicos' head falls off.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 13, 2006)

Certianly, there was enough noise tha tsomeoine will check on him.  Of notice is an activated mitheril crystal ball near the center of the room.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 13, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Fin dismisses the spell, and everyone changes fro mtheir fluffy cloud selves into their natural ones, hitting the balcony running.  Fin pulls a handful of pebbles out of a pouch, thne  hurls them at the window.  They grow in size and velocity, shattering the window and bombarding Calicos as he sits on the couch.  He's knocked off the couch and he grabs onto the table to start to get up.  Due to the tight spacing, you come in waves.  Alethia and Timrin come from the front, Shando around the side, Dyria right behind Alethia and Timrin (since she has reach), and Kayla will jump over him.  The magey-types stay back.  You have a surprise round, and I assume everyone attacking uses the partial charge action.
> 
> Dyria hits first, blasting her whip out between Timrin and Alethia and stabbing Calicos in the gut (22dmg).  Then Alethia and Timrin rush in.  Timrin strikes Calicos in the chest, crushing his ribs (66dmg).  Alethia cuts through Calico's leg causing him to fall to his knees (30dmg).  Alethia jumps up on the table and Timrin on the couch (5-step) so that Shando can get through.  He punches Caalicos in his wounded chest (42dmg), collapsing it more.  The beginnings of those summoning glows shatter.  Kayla runs and jumps over him, but doesnt get to attack. She does however, win initiative,  crosses her swords, and slashes them outwards like a scissorsending with her arms outstreatched.  Calicos' head falls off.




OOC:  What happened to Shando and I dimension door-ing in behind that guy and unloading on him?  No matter.  This can work too.

"Well.. so much for taking him alive,"  Timrin mutters to himself.  More loudly he says, "That boulder trick was effective but somewhat less than subtle.  We need to expect trouble."

"Dyria and I will guard the door, Shando the window.  You magic types fleece the room and pay particular attention to that eerie globe."

"Lady Selune says we need to fight our way to the bottom of the tower.  We will need to move soon."

OOC:  Timrin will immediately move to the door, make sure it is locked, then begin Detecting evil through it.  Hopefully it will give him advanced warning if enemies approach.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 13, 2006)

"That was easier than I expected," Dyria commented, looking down at the body. She picked up the severed head and stared at it. "Are you really dead, or this just another trick?" she asked rhetorically. She really wasn't expecting a reply.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 13, 2006)

Alethia and Naverone search the room for valuable magical stuff as well as the narsty evil stuff.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 13, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  What happened to Shando and I dimension door-ing in behind that guy and unloading on him?  No matter.  This can work too.




Sorry, my mistake.  If he had done that though, he would not have gotten an attack on the surprise round, but the only difference would be that Calicos would have been killed by Kayla hitting him three or four times instead of two, since as a twf-build her full attack routine is quite extensive and his flatfooted AC was 14 until he could summon his armor, which is a free action and would have brought him up to 34.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 14, 2006)

Murdock scans the room to detect magicks, and he absorbs anything that is suspect.

Barnak finishes his summoning spell, and has the beetle guard the door to the room. His prying eyes from the spell he cast previously sould still be active (1h/lvl), so he'll send them to survey the flying fortress.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 14, 2006)

OOC:  Shando shouldn't have been able to attack during the surprise round since you can't attack after using Dimension door, but the past is past.    

IC:  Shando walks over to the broken window, using his feet to gently move the glass out of the way.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Oct 14, 2006)

Shrugging, Dyria tossed Calico's head over into a corner, and joined Timrin at the door. "I really hope this isn't another trick," she commented.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 14, 2006)

"I wouldn't doubt it either. This being a trick and all. Be wary still, we are in enemy territory with the lions lurking just out of sight and scent range." Alethia commented as she ransacked the room.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 14, 2006)

"Has anyone checked his body?"

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 14, 2006)

"I haven't," Alethia admitted and went over to check out the headless bad-guy with both mystical and mundane means, not to mention making sure that the bozo didn't have any goodies both usable and narsty hidden about his clothes. She may be nearly a saint, but she hasn't and never will take a Vow of Poverty like her good friend Shando. She rather liked her luxuries when she was able to enjoy them.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 14, 2006)

Timrin remains focused on Detecting Evil through the door.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 14, 2006)

ooc:
Good luck there. That whole place is probably reeking of evil. Heh. If Timrin should look at Alethia, I wonder what he'll find.... Perhaps that evil of the demon he detected was less than before....


----------



## Falkus (Oct 14, 2006)

"So, Tim, what are you going to do after all this is over?" Dyria asked, during the momentary lull in the action, while the others searched the room.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 14, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "So, Tim, what are you going to do after all this is over?" Dyria asked, during the momentary lull in the action, while the others searched the room.




Timrin maintains his focus on the door but blinks a few times; a sadness seems to cross his features.  "I... I don't know.  That seems too far out of reach right now."

"Why?  What do you plan to do?"


----------



## Falkus (Oct 14, 2006)

Dyria sighed. "I don't really know either. A vacation, probably. Something to get away from the stress and responsibility of having tens of thousands of lives depend on your actions."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 16, 2006)

While some of yuo guard the door, others rummage through the room.  There is a lot of really disturbing art of Calicos and Calix, but also a great many valuable items of precious metals and jewelry.  Calicos carries almost nothing.  He summons it all, but you got the jump on him so he couldnt.  

Alethia goes to examine the ball, but Naverone stops her  "Do not touch it.  It is a trap.  It is intended to be used telepathically...Interesting.  Much of the goings-on of this ship, er, whatever it is, can be controlled here.  The device communicated in a constantly-changing language that seems be be drawn randomly form various ancient tounges.  No one could be smart enough to keep up.  The only way is to have a telepathic ability that can communicate with anytihng that has a language.  This ability is common to powerful outsiders, but not ordinarily available to mortals."  Naverone connects and translates for Alethia.  

Looking around in its virtual mind, Alethia and Naverone try various commands and find some useful things.  A couple bookshelves move on their own.  Behind one is a chest, apparently full of interesting treasures.  The other turns around to reveal another book shelf, with quite a number of ancient and magical-looking tomes, including spellbooks and a number that seem to relate to Cronos.  

She also finds information about how the whole place works.  It is in fact run by vents to and from the plane of steam, regulated from the room in the bottom Alethia was previously made aware of.  What you did not previously know., however, is that immediately above you, in the top section, is a device that draws magic from alternate universes to power the entire place.  The flow of magic can be regulated by some valves and levers up there. If deactivated, the place will begin reabsorbing anything based on Cronos' dimension-crossing magics to stay afloat, until finally it will run out of energy.  Alethia also finds maps.  Through the door to the center area is a small round hallway that leads to  a couple other rooms on this floor.  In the middle is a door to an enclosed circular stairway.  The power room is only two floors up, and the control room is a long way down, but still directly accessable by means of that tube.  She also finds tha tthere are perhaps dozens of metal men like the one you met on Rianna's ship here, as well as numerous humans as well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 16, 2006)

Meanwhile, those at the door hear noises and clattering in the stairwell, coming from below.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 17, 2006)

_*Do you think we can fake an order to keep those soldiers away? Something they'll believe?*_ Alethia asked the demon. After all, they may be good, but both of them are very, very sneaky when the situation calls for it. 

"My friends, company is coming, be ready," Alethia warned calmly, though her expression and the glow around her betrayed just how 'uncalm' she was.


ooc:
Are there any sort of defenses they can bring about through that metal ball thingie ? One's that they can actually use without being you know, durned for all eternity? If the orders fail and Alethia and Naverone can use it without the loss of exaltedness, they'll turn the ship against the enemy soldiers and metal men.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 17, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*Do you think we can fake an order to keep those soldiers away? Something they'll believe?*_ Alethia asked the demon. After all, they may be good, but both of them are very, very sneaky when the situation calls for it.
> 
> "My friends, company is coming, be ready," Alethia warned calmly, though her expression and the glow around her betrayed just how 'uncalm' she was.
> 
> ...




None of the devices on the ship so far seem to radiate any evil.  In this room, only a few of the books and Calicos' dead body radiate evil.  However, there are no internal defenses that can be operated from here.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 17, 2006)

So are you going to take up positions in here?  In the hallway?  In the stairwell?   Or are you going to try to go down?  Or up?  Or something else?


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 17, 2006)

"Sir Timrin on the door, with Dyria and I on his flanks and the rest in support?"

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 17, 2006)

"Indeed," Alethia said.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 18, 2006)

"If they're guards, maybe we can get them to surrender if we show them that we've just decapitated their commander," Dyria said, moving into position.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 18, 2006)

A knock comes at the door. to the room  "Pardon the interruption, my lord, but there are reports that the balcony wall temporarily failed and loud noises were heard coming from your quarters.  Is everything alright?"


----------



## frostrune (Oct 18, 2006)

OOC:  Sorry for the slow response.  Been a bit busy.

Timrin would be standing just off to the side of the door.  Before they were close enough to speak, did Timrin detect any evil from the approaching guards?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 18, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Sorry for the slow response.  Been a bit busy.
> 
> Timrin would be standing just off to the side of the door.  Before they were close enough to speak, did Timrin detect any evil from the approaching guards?




They do detect as evil, even through the door.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 18, 2006)

Timrin's readies his sword to strike the first person through the door.  He mouths the word '*EVIL*' to those that can see him and he looks to Fin and Murdoch for direction as to how to proceed.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 18, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's readies his sword to strike the first person through the door.  He mouths the word '*EVIL*' to those that can see him and he looks to Fin and Murdoch for direction as to how to proceed.




OOC Which will turn out to be the innocent child who is the only one able to carry the massively evil artifact as quoted in the propehcy.      

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2006)

ooc:
I thought that was Alethia's shtick!   Oh wait... Naverone is a fluffy puppy with teeth.   

IC:
The demon chuckled with deadly good humour in Timrin's mind. _*We didn't doubt that....*_

You can see that Alethia's weapon had shifted form once again, to that of a composite longbow with silvery red flames dripping off of it. She notches an arrow to it, and ignites her holy radiance. She smiled tightly at Timrin and the others and is ready to fry the first thing that comes through that door with her weapon of choice.

_*Time to dance the long dance....*_ She thought grimly.

ooc:
Magical weapon thingie: 1d8 + 4 + (2d6 fire damage) + (2d6 vs evil) + save vs DC 14 or die vs undead.

+4 Holy Disruption Longbow those who hit you take 1d6 fire dmg. Those you hit take 2d6 fire damage. A holy weapon is imbued with holy power. This power makes the weapon good-aligned and thus bypasses the corresponding damage reduction. It deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against all of evil alignment. A weapon of disruption is the bane of all undead. Any undead creature struck in combat must succeed on a DC 14 Will save or be destroyed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2006)

So you don't respond and wait for them to bust th edoor down?


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 19, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So you don't respond and wait for them to bust th edoor down?




OOC:  Which way does the door open?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Which way does the door open?
> 
> Hawkeye




In.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2006)

Kayla takes up a posiiton a little into the room sch that if they step beyond the door, she'll be net to them.  She says "So the plan is we let them come in waves until we somehow kill everyone on this ship, or what"

Meanwhile, the voice on the other side says "My lord, is everytihng alright in there.  I beg of you please respond or elsse I will have to force open the door."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2006)

ooc:
Would the demon be able to mimic Calicos' voice if he spoke through Alethia's mouth?


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 19, 2006)

Shando whispers, "Shall we invite them in?" as he moves to open the door so that Sir Timrin has a good shot at whomever is in the hall and Shando is initially behind the door.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would the demon be able to mimic Calicos' voice if he spoke through Alethia's mouth?




Not perfectly, but yes,


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2006)

ooc:
Let's give it a shot. If nothing else fails... Swords and arrows ahoy!.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 20, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Let's give it a shot. If nothing else fails... Swords and arrows ahoy!.





What are you going to say?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 20, 2006)

Naverone quickly made his request to Alethia who 'stepped aside' for the brief time it would take to put his idea into motion. He also very quickly let the others know about his idea, so they wouldn't think something 'funny' was going on.

In a very close approximation of their late enemy's voice, the demon replied. "Everything's fine, go back to your post." he said sternly in a tone that broked no nonsense.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC:  Shando gives the impersonation an 8 out of 10.    

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 22, 2006)

(Rolls...the guy doesnt buy it.)

The doorjamb recedes as if its melting and five soldiers burst in.  The first three are made of living mitheril like the one on Riana's ship, and weild armblades.  The other two are humans with spears.

As they go through the door, you all strike (they are not surprised, as they exoected to fight, but most of you beat their init). 

Dyria whips one of lead methal men (25dmg), who dodges a couple other of her shots, but she then manages to wrap the whip around his neck and pull (48dmg for those two hits), Murdoch (didnt post, so the defualt action knowing they have SR from before) strikes the same one with a ball of acid (43dmg...good roll!) it hits him in the face, and burns his head off.  The creature liquifies and themetal shatters into many-colored motes that fade away.

Shando tries to attack one of th emetal men, who causes a table enarboy to turn into a wooden wall blocking Shando's punch.  It works, but Shando's punch shatters it, breaking it into wood splinters and some of Cronos' odd energy motes.  It seems he can dispel the effects of Cronos' magics.  He kicks it in the stomach, doubing lit over, then hits it in the head and then the chest (108dmg).  The last strike goes right through the creature and kills it.  The last one tries the same trick using a section of ceiling, which bends down to shield him, but fortunately does not dump anytinhg out of the storage room above, though Shando shatters the bottom of it as well. (and now he's out of attacks).

Alethia shoots the remaining metal man twice (56dmg).  Kayla dives in, slashing the last metal man with both swords (42dmg, destroying him), then slashes one of the humans twice (41dmg), though he manages to parry a third blow  (the metal man had good init, and would have been going now, but they are all dead.  Some more of you get to go now before the humans go).

Barnak's beetle grabs the human in his mouth and nearly bites him in half, kiling him.

The last one faces Timrin (who has him beat init-wise), and raises his hands, loosening his grip on his spear.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2006)

Alethia grins at the remaining enemy human. "You really should have returned to your post you know," she remarked dryly. "Now are you going to be a nice bad-guy and surrender?" she asked.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grins at the remaining enemy human. "You really should have returned to your post you know," she remarked dryly. "Now are you going to be a nice bad-guy and surrender?" she asked.




"Yes, yes of course.  Wait, bad guy?!? I mean, uh, just yes, never mind"  He drops his spear.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2006)

"Well, at least you have the sense that your fellows lack," Alethia commented. "And apparently a more developed sense of self-preservation," she said, keeping a bow and notched arrow trained on him in case he decided to do something amusing like a spell or some such. "Which is a rather good thing."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 22, 2006)

"Most wise.  I am sure you would not want to end up like your lord over there.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Well, at least you have the sense that your fellows lack," Alethia commented. "And apparently a more developed sense of self-preservation," she said, keeping a bow and notched arrow trained on him in case he decided to do something amusing like a spell or some such. "Which is a rather good thing."




"I see you value your skin. Good. Be quick and truthful then, how many men are on this airship? What is its intended purpose" (OCC: intimidate +18)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 22, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "I see you value your skin. Good. Be quick and truthful then, how many men are on this airship? What is its intended purpose" (OCC: intimidate +18)




He regains a bit of courage, but nonetheless tells you what you want to know.

"This is a warship in service of Lord Cronos, Master of Potentiality, King of All Times, sent to defend his downtrodden allies against the racist, imperialist, arrogant humans and dwarves of the Silver Marches Alliance. We come with a crew of over a hundred and transport 400 more for ground duty."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2006)

"Racist?" That's something of a misnomer. How can they be racist if two races work together?" Alethia asked dryly. "Arrogant maybe. But that's nothing to go to war for."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 22, 2006)

"100 crew and 400 ground troops?  We might have a little problem taking out that many troops.  How many of them are those metal men?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 22, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "100 crew and 400 ground troops?  We might have a little problem taking out that many troops.  How many of them are those metal men?"
> 
> Hawkeye




"Dozens.  I do know exactly how many."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2006)

"Well... There is one sure way of destroying this army." Alethia commented. "Big machine meets ground. Boom."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 22, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Dozens.  I do know exactly how many."




"Well since you know exactly, it shouldn't be a problem for you to tell us how many. "

OOC:  Did the DM forget a word?    

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Well... There is one sure way of destroying this army." Alethia commented. "Big machine meets ground. Boom."




"That is certainly one way to take them out, including some of those below."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2006)

"We just have to make sure that we don't cause too big of a boom." Alethia said dryly. "I'm no expert, but something this size hitting the ground is going to create a very large crater. I don't want to take out the innocents in SilveryMoon as well."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Well since you know exactly, it shouldn't be a problem for you to tell us how many. "
> 
> OOC:  Did the DM forget a word?
> 
> Hawkeye




Yes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 23, 2006)

"How many in the control room?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "How many in the control room?
> 
> Hawkeye




"I do not know.  I was one of the officers being transported to the battle, I was called up to be briefed on battle plans that I was to pass on to the others, when we heard the commotion.  The ship is filled beyond capacity, so the rest of the soldiers are crammed onto the lower decks to not clutter everything, and the metal men call up various officers to give them thier orders."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 23, 2006)

OOC:  Timrin continues to stand watch by the now destroyed door.  What does he see beyond?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Timrin continues to stand watch by the now destroyed door.  What does he see beyond?




Nothing yet, but there are noises on the stairs.  on the other hand, there are probably pretty much always noise on the stairs, since they are reasonably highly-traveled and quite echoey.  Its hard to tell if anyone is closing in, though nothing seems immanent and you do not see anyone.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 23, 2006)

Timrin says over his shoulder, "We need to get moving and we need to get to that control room with as little disruption as possible."

"Grab what you can of Calicos' stuff and silence our new friend here to a whisper. Lets have him show us the way.  His incentive will be his life when this is all over."

OOC:  Will be out of town for 2 days.  Dm-Matt, please take over Timrin as needed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 24, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin says over his shoulder, "We need to get moving and we need to get to that control room with as little disruption as possible."
> 
> "Grab what you can of Calicos' stuff and silence our new friend here to a whisper. Lets have him show us the way.  His incentive will be his life when this is all over."
> 
> OOC:  Will be out of town for 2 days.  Dm-Matt, please take over Timrin as needed.




The soldier agrees, and leads everyone into the stairwell.  Fin casts a wall of thorns twisting down the stairwell to block people from coming up.  Its a quick climb up two flights of stairs, leading to a short hallway and another flight up near the edge of the ship.  The soldier opens the door, leading you into a large room with lots of levers, dials, gears, tubes, some crates, and a huge glowing mitheril platform (with matching cylander coming down fro mthe ceiling, with swirling, multicolored energy in between.  Its very hot in the room.  Three metal men are distracted from monitoring the device, and they see you and prepare to attack, creating their armblades.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 24, 2006)

Murdoch concentrates and congures an empowered, purified Vitriolic arcing eldrich blast on the closest metal man, with arcs to the two others.

Barnak will cast a dimentional anchor.

OCC: touch attack: +17 hit (+18 if within 30ft); 10d6 +1 damage + 2d6/rnd for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (damage bypasses spell resistance)
Can arc blast to 3 additional targets (1/2 damage of primary target) 

+50% damage from empower SLA
use d8 for damage if targets are evil, from purify sla


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2006)

_*Tell the others. Flame striking these metallic monsters!*_ Alethia tells Naverone, who relays it to the others.

"Right then," Alethia mutters, glowing blindingly white as she calls upon her goddess. "Lady Selune, aid us, please aid us against these enemies of all that is good!" she cried out, holding her holy symbol in prominance. 

OOC
Casting Flame Strike
A flame strike produces a vertical column of divine fire roaring downward. The spell deals 1d6 points of damage per caster level (maximum 15d6). Half the damage is fire damage, but the other half results directly from divine power and is therefore not subject to being reduced by resistance to fire-based attacks.

1d6 x 10 would be 10d6.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 25, 2006)

Shando will hold his action until after Alethis casts her flame strike, then attack whatever is left.

Flurry: +25+25+25+20+15 (unarmed)
Unarmed damage: 4D6+7 (+2d6+1d4 vs Evil)


Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2006)

ooc:
I'm thinking these metallic critters are definantly enemies of all good critters.... Heck even neutral ones and evil one's who aren't in alliance with em.   These twice damned demons don't look like they play fair with others.

IC:

Alethia points her fist with the holy symbol ring at the metallic men and light seems to pour from it, centering far above their heads, almost as if it were acting as a magnet for something.

ooc:
Part of the Flame strike thingie....


----------



## Falkus (Oct 25, 2006)

Dyria moved in as she usually did. Her whip snapping towards the legs of her enemies, tripping anybody within range of deadly, bladed rope, and then following up with more attacks once they were on the ground.

+25/+25/+25/+20/+15/+10, Damage: 1d6 + 16 + 1d6 electricity, Critical: 17-20/x2


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2006)

Dyria wins init, steps in and trips all three, then hits one an additional time (39, 22, and 18 dmg to the bad guys...she notices that the shocking ability on her whip is not working.  There may be wards against destructive magic in here). Kayla goes next jumping onto the most wounded one, slashing his throat (36dmg crit) and killing him.  She rolls off him, lands in a crouch in front of a metal man on his hands and knees, jumps up, driving a blade into his chest, swings around, stabs him in the back with the other sword,  spins him around with both swords in him, causing him to die and dissolve (2 more crits, crazy rolling even on a 15-20 range, 73dmg), then finishes by slashing the last one with both swords (the -4 ac from prone made this spreee possible) (38dmg.  He remains alive). Shando charges in, jumps up and brings his fist down on the metal man's back.  It cuts the creature in half.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Dyria wins init, steps in and trips all three, then hits one an additional time (39, 22, and 18 dmg to the bad guys...she notices that the shocking ability on her whip is not working.  There may be wards against destructive magic in here). Kayla goes next jumping onto the most wounded one, slashing his throat (36dmg crit) and killing him.  She rolls off him, lands in a crouch in front of a metal man on his hands and knees, jumps up, driving a blade into his chest, swings around, stabs him in the back with the other sword,  spins him around with both swords in him, causing him to die and dissolve (2 more crits, crazy rolling even on a 15-20 range, 73dmg), then finishes by slashing the last one with both swords (the -4 ac from prone made this spreee possible) (38dmg.  He remains alive). Shando charges in, jumps up and brings his fist down on the metal man's back.  It cuts the creature in half.




ooc
So no Flaming column of death?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> So no Flaming column of death?




Nope, never got to her in the initiative order, and she suspects that if she had tried it would have fizzled just like Dyria's lightning effect.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2006)

ooc:
Dag blast it... twas good imagry though..... So no offensive magicks... What about stuff like divine power?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 26, 2006)

Murdoch will blast a random object with an eldrich blast, then with a vitriolic eldrich blast, to see if his abilities work.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 26, 2006)

OOC:  I'm back.  Are we now in the control room?  I thought there was going to be some crystal globe or something.  Where did I get that from?

IC:  Timrin quickly closes the door behind the group (and locks it if possible).  "I wish Maggie were here," Timrin mumbles to himself.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 26, 2006)

Shando looks around at the assembled group, "So does anyone have any idea how to fly this thing?  Since I am the Cronosbane I don't think I need to be touching anything, in case it falls apart or stops working.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 26, 2006)

"Next time, leave some for me," Alethia grouses as she looks around the place once the dust settles.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 27, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> IC:  Timrin quickly closes the door behind the group (and locks it if possible).  "I wish Maggie were here," Timrin mumbles to himself.




Heh, if Maggie were there, she'd be refusing to destroy such a magnificent piece of equiptment, then getting all pouty and cute and trying to make you feel like you're kicking a puppy.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2006)

ooc
Too true. And Maggie would have an absolute fit about Alethia's plan of big smack-big boom. Not a very practical girl, our Maggs.  

Oh, from that metal ball thingie, does Alethia and Naverone know how to turn this room thing off or fly it into the enemy's teeth??


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 29, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Too true. And Maggie would have an absolute fit about Alethia's plan of big smack-big boom. Not a very practical girl, our Maggs.
> 
> Oh, from that metal ball thingie, does Alethia and Naverone know how to turn this room thing off or fly it into the enemy's teeth??




You can't steer it from here, but you can figure out which lever to pull to turn off the power.  It closes the gate to the positive material plane from which the energy comes, after storing some energy to allow it to reopen at a moment's notice.  Naverone finds that it will turn back on automatically if the engine is on, but he tells you roughly where to smash the gears and crystals to prevent the engine from forcing it back on.

It is moving towards the city.  If it crashes in time, It will hit the army asssembled below.  It is hard to tell how fast it will crash beucase you do not know how long it can run on reabsorbing various things conjured with cronos' dimension-crossing magics, but it would have to be a pretty long time for it to get to the city if you turn it off now.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 29, 2006)

ooc:
I say, set the crash thing in motion, head back and get all of that magical goodies of that cronos' flunkie and teleport out of there. Or what was Selune's idea? Something about turning the 'batteries' onto the enemy below.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 29, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I say, set the crash thing in motion, head back and get all of that magical goodies of that cronos' flunkie and teleport out of there. Or what was Selune's idea? Something about turning the 'batteries' onto the enemy below.




(I'll give you  a freebie here and say that I did not have the definition of batteries in mind when I said that, if I used that word)


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 29, 2006)

"If we can figure out how to throw the lightning, I say we use that against those below.  If not, we can try to crash this thing into the ground, hopefully taking that mechanical beast with it."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 29, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "If we can figure out how to throw the lightning, I say we use that against those below.  If not, we can try to crash this thing into the ground, hopefully taking that mechanical beast with it."
> 
> Hawkeye




Naverone is pretty sure that those are on the underside of the ship, which are hard to get to directly, but shutting down the power temporarily could cause all times of havoc.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 29, 2006)

"As much as I'd like to actually take command of this thing and turn its full potential against the army below, I think we have been fairly lucky thus far.  I am wary of pushing it any further.  I say we disable this thing and bring it down; whatever enemies we catch in its wake are a bonus."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 30, 2006)

If you're gunna do it, someone has to declare that they pull the level to turn the thing off.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2006)

"Alright then," Alethia moves over to some promising looking levers and under Naverone's direction begins to pull them and smash them as appropriate in order to turn this blasted thing off....


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 30, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Alright then," Alethia moves over to some promising looking levers and under Naverone's direction begins to pull them and smash them as appropriate in order to turn this blasted thing off....




She gets rid of a few gears to stop it form going back on automatically, then pulls the lever.  The machine stops glowing and an array of crystals near the lever begin to glow.  Various crystals in the room start fading.  Gthering what he can form his telepathic connection to the ball downstairs, Naverone says it will be a while before it starts cannibalizing itself, and it is too early to be certain that once that happens it will hit the army not the city.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 31, 2006)

Naverone says that those in the control room are increasing the use of the engine, actually accelerating the ship and doing more to stabilize it.  It seems that it is veering north slightly, such that it could possibly miss the city and the army if it gets far enough.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 31, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Naverone says that those in the control room are increasing the use of the engine, actually accelerating the ship and doing more to stabilize it.  It seems that it is veering north slightly, such that it could possibly miss the city and the army if it gets far enough.




"Is there any way to increase the power drain?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 31, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Is there any way to increase the power drain?
> 
> Hawkeye




Naverone says everything "expensive" -- mostly the various planar conduits and weather control abilities that make up the engine and the weapons, are towards the bottom of the ship.  You could try breaking stuff in here, but its unclear what that will do.  Naverone has a sense that he COULD control it somehow form here, but it would take hours to figure out how to do much more than the basic "find where stuff is" that he's been doing.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2006)

"We don't exactly have hours my friend. Just point us to the stuff that needs to be ahh liberated, smashed or killed and that will probably be our best chance of making this work." Alethia said pragmatically. This entire place was giving her the spiritual 'heebie-jeebies', probably due to the fact that this place was most assuredly master-minded by Shar and her new bestus friends the Twice-damned.

"We need to get this thing destroyed before it can hurt anyone and we can't just drive it back to Waterdeep and let the authorities have at it." she grimanced. "This amount of power in the wrong hands... Even if the hands are on our side." she shook her head, letting the sentence hang."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 31, 2006)

"What if we had a way to counteract Cronos's magicks"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 31, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "What if we had a way to counteract Cronos's magicks"
> 
> Hawkeye




Naverone suggests "Anything we get rid of will just stop draining power."

(Naverone has no experience with things like this.  He can communicate with the device, but he has no special understanding of how it works.  He is not a wizard, archivist, bard, or any other sort of learned magic user.  His powers are natural abilities and he knows a bit about rituals, but thats it.  He has a good bit of Knowledge(Planes) that helps with some of it, but not enough in arcana or engineering.  He does not have any generalized knowledge ability, like Bardic Knowledge, Harper Knowledge, or Archivist Knowledge.  Looking over your stats, no one has much in the way of skills to make detailed assertions about how this works.  Well, Maggie would, but she's not there.)


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 31, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Naverone suggests "Anything we get rid of will just stop draining power."
> 
> (Naverone has no experience with things like this.  He can communicate with the device, but he has no special understanding of how it works.  He is not a wizard, archivist, bard, or any other sort of learned magic user.  His powers are natural abilities and he knows a bit about rituals, but thats it.  He has a good bit of Knowledge(Planes) that helps with some of it, but not enough in arcana or engineering.  He does not have any generalized knowledge ability, like Bardic Knowledge, Harper Knowledge, or Archivist Knowledge.  Looking over your stats, no one has much in the way of skills to make detailed assertions about how this works.  Well, Maggie would, but she's not there.)




"I am not talking about breaking something.  I am the Cronosbane.  Maybe I can counteract the magic in some manner and cause this to crash sooner"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 31, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I am not talking about breaking something.  I am the Cronosbane.  Maybe I can counteract the magic in some manner and cause this to crash sooner"
> 
> Hawkeye




"You'd have to either get to the engine itself, which is around the bottom of the ship, or, MAYBE, go around the edge breaking some of the portals, but that could take a long time and is extremely dangerous, and its possible that you'll have to break a whole lot to actually finish the job, since there are so many weather control things going on here."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 31, 2006)

"Then I guess there isn't much more we can do here."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Oct 31, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Then I guess there isn't much more we can do here."
> 
> Hawkeye





"Right.  We need to keep moving.  If those in control are making alterations to correct the damage they probably also know we are here.  I think Shando's unique powers could have a major impact if we get him to the right place.  Let's stay together, work our way to the control room as best we can, and if things get too hot... we do what damage we can and teleport out."

"Do we have any cloaking magics?  Invisibility or illusions that would allow to move about a little less conspicuously?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 31, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "You'd have to either get to the engine itself, which is around the bottom of the ship, or, MAYBE, go around the edge breaking some of the portals, but that could take a long time and is extremely dangerous, and its possible that you'll have to break a whole lot to actually finish the job, since there are so many weather control things going on here."




Could murdoch absorb some of the magicks used to power the thing? He'll use his detect magic at will ability to pinpoint a spot of high magic, and try to do some absorbing, to see if he can handle it (he'll gladly take the temporary HP ;-)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2006)

ooc:
Good enough. Alethia wants to do some damage. You all left her out of the last battle.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 31, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Good enough. Alethia wants to do some damage. You all left her out of the last battle.




OOC:  Slowpoke.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 1, 2006)

When you look to see if there is anytihng to break outside (no windows where you were), you find that there is a blizzard outside.  It seems that the defenders of the city are using weather magic as well.  The outside of the ship is surrounded by steam, snow, and wind, all interacting.  The windows and some walls, which are made of cronos-magic-produced force, begin to fail and let the weather in.  

Suddenly the ship begins rapidly descending.  Meanwhile, you see that the metal men are unable to transmute the thorny brush blocking the stairs.  Their magic is absorbed as soon as they try to use it.  Soon, they too begin to melt and turn to multicolored energy and are thmeselves sucked in.  You have some limited success in finding things to break in other parts of the ship.  

The ship blows winds on to the river, lowering it a bit in the middle.  It seems they are hoping to land a bit north of the city, on the river.  This wind would reduce the damage to the lower decks.  

It seems the ship is about to have a very rough water landing...


----------



## frostrune (Nov 1, 2006)

As the ship begins to shake and tremble, Timrin shouts above the din.

"OKAY PEOPLE, TIME TO GO!"

"BANAK, ALETHIA - GET US BACK TO OUR PERCH ABOVE THE ENEMY CAMP!"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 1, 2006)

Alethia rapidly begins to pray and those that can cluster around her and wink out of the area and back to their hiding place.

ooc:
Remember that we also brought back the interesting stuff in Calicos' suite.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 1, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia rapidly begins to pray and those that can cluster around her and wink out of the area and back to their hiding place.
> 
> ooc:
> Remember that we also brought back the interesting stuff in Calicos' suite.




Does she have any actual ability to to that?


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2006)

ooc: Yup    

DOMAIN SPELLS
Locate Object
Teleport 5


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 2, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc: Yup
> 
> DOMAIN SPELLS
> Locate Object
> Teleport 5




ah, Domain spells, forgot that.  That I I didn't bother to check your sheet, sy bout that.  BTW, next time you update your sheet, please include the calculations of your attacks and damage.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2006)

ooc:
Might need some help on that.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 3, 2006)

You loot Calico's room and teleport back to your perch.  From there, you can no longer see much, as the blizzard is laying into the beseiging army, but you do see figures darting around and taking cover, and incoming but no outgoing seige engine fire.  You also cannot see the spot where the ship landed/crashed.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 3, 2006)

"Looks like we fouled up the twice damned plans fairly well," Alethia said. "At least this time,"

Naverone snorted. _*Don't hold your breath on that one. Demon lords like these twice damned usually have at least ten different contingency plans set up. Cronos isn't done yet,*_ he sighed. _*I wish Maggie were here, she at least could tell us what the hell is going on down there. I hate having to make plans without all of the information at hand.*_


----------



## frostrune (Nov 3, 2006)

"We've certainly stirred up a bit of chaos and probably bought Silverymoon some much needed time, but our work here is far from done."

"If you're up for it we should probably take advantage of the mess below and make our move to take out the Master of War and that fireball hurling seige-beast."

"How many teleports do we have left?  I would like at least one just in case we need a quick exit."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 4, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "How many teleports do we have left?  I would like at least one just in case we need a quick exit."




Barnak says proudly: "if need be, I can teleport us all 4 times today". 

Murdoch adds: " I always have a spare greater teleport scroll in case of an emergency. So, lets go and cause more havock!", he says, with eagerness.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Barnak says proudly: "if need be, I can teleport us all 4 times today".
> 
> Murdoch adds: " I always have a spare greater teleport scroll in case of an emergency. So, lets go and cause more havock!", he says, with eagerness.




Kayla reminds the group.  "Although we can't see exactly whats going on, it seems they are laying low to avoid the storm. We know the layout of their camp.  We should go in like we were planning to in the first place.  The low visibility only helps us by making it much harder for them to swarm us."

Fin adds.  "I have a spell for such situations.  He waves his hands around, and each of you is momentarily surrounded by a flurry of snow.  You find that he has conjured white clothing ideal for camoflaging oneself in such conditions, and you find that you are slightly better at seeing through the blizzard (penalties are halved).


----------



## frostrune (Nov 4, 2006)

"Outstanding!" Timrin states.

"Dyria, it's time to hunt", and a grim smile creases his handsome face.  

"Once we find this twice-damned we need to do everything we can to keep Dyria on her feet and fighting.  Remember, she is the only one who can hurt him.  Alethia, that may mean you need to eschew fighting and stay close to her with healing spells at the ready."

"Ok everyone, let's go."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 4, 2006)

"I have four more teleports as well." Alethia grinned wryly. "Being a wandering cleric does have it's advantages sometimes." 

She nodded at staying close to Dyria. "No problems there. I have some offensive spells and I also have four new wands of healing I purchased just for this excursian." she replied. "I'll keep close,"


----------



## Falkus (Nov 5, 2006)

"It's killing time," Dyria agreed, preparing her whip-dagger. "Let's go find him. Just keep them off my back when I'm in the fight, and he'll be going down, no problem at all."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 5, 2006)

Alethia smiled grimly at the fighter. "That, I can well do my friend. I can do well indeed."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2006)

Sry for the delay, work issues.  Posts coming soon.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2006)

Its easy to get down the hill unnoticed.  Alethia and Dyria move towards the command tent. It seems that magics are protecting it and its immediate surroundings from the weather.  Two well-armed ogres stand guard at each of the two enterences.

Fin prepares to repeatedly summon creatures in various places to cause more chaos.  

Kayla sneaks towards the orcs working at the base of the mountain.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2006)

As soon as they get close enough, Alethia will attack, using the swirling snow and the tent as concealment. 

ooc
MELEE	  +16/+6
Abarax Bane: +4 Holy Disruption Heavy Mace (now a longsword thanks to the morphing ability), those who hit you take 1d6 fire dmg. Those you hit take 2d6 fire damage. Associated with Abarax.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 6, 2006)

Shando moves off with Kayla.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Nov 7, 2006)

Timrin seems ill pleased with everyone starting to spread out.  He whispers harshly, "We have no idea what lies beyond that tent flap.  We need to stick together so we can get out together if necessary."

"Fin and his elemental friends can provide confusion and perform as a rear guard of sorts.  I suggest the rest of us hit that tent like a thunderbolt, complete our business, and get out."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2006)

"Sounds good to me," Alethia said, grinning tightly. 

A wise man once said, never irritate an overprotective woman. That goes double when she's possessed by a territorial demon. And these bozos hurt had hurt their friends. So now they would reap their folly.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 7, 2006)

Dyria will stand back and support Alethia, using the reach of her weapon to stay out of direct melee while disarming and tripping the ogres.

Attacks: +24/+24/+24/+19/+14
Damage: 1d6 + 16 + 1d6 electricity
Critical: 17-20/x2


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 9, 2006)

What are Murdoch and Barnak doing?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 10, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> What are Murdoch and Barnak doing?



OCC: Sorry, RL is acting up

IC: Murdoch will fly up invisible, and follow Diria to provide air support (he'll stand ready to zap baddies, or absorb magicks). Barnak will cast a dimensional anchor. And stay close to Murdoch.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 12, 2006)

An angry swarm of rats suddenly pops out of the snow and starts creating chaos among some of the sheltered goblinoids.


Shando and Kayla sneak down the mountain towards the workers.  Kayla throws a flask of alchemist's fire into the vat of tar being used to make the rafts.  It catches fire and explodes, throwing some orcs around and hitting others with flaming tar.  Kayla jumps into the fray, slashing orcs as she goes, killing about two a second (TWF/ITWF/Dervish Dance/Boots of Speed/Not Using Tumble + Robilar's Gambit/Cleave...this is what she's best at).  Shando charges in, felling an ogre foreman.

The rest of you move through the blizzard to the command tent, and surprise the orgres. They lack any special ability to see through the blizzard, and you get the jump on them.  Dryia slashes at their legs with her whip, hurtsing them but failing to trip them (They are after all very big and strong).  Timrin and Alethia each charge one, slashing and bashing them repeatedly (Suprise round plus init win)  Timrin's goes down, and Alethia's is finished off by a blast from Murdoch.  

The ogre falls into the tent, opening the flap.  Standing inside the tent, you see an ogre wearing intricately-runed plate mail.  Unlike a real ogre, his eyes glow red and like an ogre mage, he has two small horns.  His face is oddly handsome for an ogre, a bit humanlike.  He holds a bastard sword, which glows with dark power.  It becomes sheathed in flames, and he swings the blade towards you.  An enormous, firey blast erupts from the sword (100 dmg to Timrin and Alethia, 50 to Murdoch, Dyria, and Barnak).

He flourishes his blade, and turns to Dyria. "I must thank you, mortal, for bringing me so generous a gift.  Once I cleave that gauntlet from your arm, I will be unstoppable."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 12, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> An enormous, firey blast erupts from the sword (100 dmg to Timrin and Alethia, 50 to Murdoch, Dyria, and Barnak).
> 
> He flourishes his blade, and turns to Dyria. "I must thank you, mortal, for bringing me so generous a gift.  Once I cleave that gauntlet from your arm, I will be unstoppable."




OCC: I imagine that Murdoch's quickened devour magic failed. Also, Murdoch has fire resistance 5, and with his cloak, this is reflected to the source.

IC: Murdoch will focus on absorbing magic (he can do it 1/round normally, and still has 2 quickened, (or 3, if he didn't attempt in the previous round)).
He'll also activate Fiendish resilience (regenerate 3 hp/rnd for 3 minutes)

Barnak will cast Perfect summons; the dimensional anchor should still be active.
Perfect summons: [from BoED] Summoned creatures in area become good, don't need to obey the caster if an evil or neutral creature was summoned. 1h/lvl, no save, 40 ft spread, 100ft+10ft/lvl range

*Spells & effects active on Murdoch*
[sblock]Every morning after waking and every night before sleeping, Murdoch uses the following invocations:
   See the unseen:  darkvision and see invisibility 60', 24h
   dark one’s own luck: cha bonus to 1 save (Fortitude), 24h
   Fell flight: fly at normal speed good maneuverability, 24h

Every 2 hours, murdoch casts the following:
   Dark foresight: receive instantaneous warnings of impending danger or harm to the subject of the spell. Never surprised or flat-footed. the invocation gives a general idea of what action might be taken take to best protect yourself and gives you a +2 insight bonus to AC and Reflex saves. When another creature is the subject of the spell, you receive warnings about that creature.
+ plus communnicate telepathically with target if within 100ft & within line of sight

Magic item effects: 
    Adaptation (from amulet)
    Sustenance (from ring)
    Feather falling  (from ring)
    stringing and springing (from boots): +10 speed

Lightning & Cold Res 5 (from mantle)
Fire resistance 5 (warlock ability)

Resisted energy (incl from fire res that you have otherwise, etc) is reflected on damage source or can instead be added to the next EB. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Nov 12, 2006)

"Well, I can see that I'm not the only one who comes bearing gifts," Dyria replied, preparing herself for what would probably be one the most epic battles of her life. "That really is a nice sword, mind if a take a closer look at it?" she continued, snapping out her whip dagger towards it.

((Attempting to disarm the ogre, and using Dyria's third hand ability to pull it over to her feet, where she'll kick it away so she's between it and the ogre.))


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2006)

Alethia falls to the ground, stunned and in a great deal of pain.


ooc
 If she can she'll cast cure critical wounds Cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +20). Once she's functional barely, she'll drag herself and Timrin to some sort of cover and heal both. 2 Wands of Cure Serious Wounds (50 charges left). If she can't, the demon will temporarily take her over to do the same.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 13, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: I imagine that Murdoch's quickened devour magic failed. Also, Murdoch has fire resistance 5, and with his cloak, this is reflected to the source.
> 
> IC: Murdoch will focus on absorbing magic (he can do it 1/round normally, and still has 2 quickened, (or 3, if he didn't attempt in the previous round)).
> He'll also activate Fiendish resilience (regenerate 3 hp/rnd for 3 minutes)
> ...




Dev mag doesnt work that way.  He'd have had to use a ready action to use it as a counter, which would prevent him from doing anytinhg else.  Essentially, quicken doesnt help you for counterspelling.  Besides, its a maneuver (Book of Nine Swords), which can't be counterspelled anyway.  

Also, why cast perfect summons?  There is no evidence of enemy summoners around here.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 13, 2006)

Timrin is staggered by the firey blast but manages to stay on his feet.  He reaches out a still smoking gauntlet toward Dyria.  "I will give you all I can.  Now kick his ass."

OOC:  Timrin has DR 10 fire so I'm assuming he took 90 hp damage?  His action is to lay hands on Dyria fully curing her 50 hp.  He then moves off latterally to give her room.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2006)

ooc:
Doesn't Alethia's weapon give her some sort of immunity/resistance to fire? In any case:
4 Holy Disruption Heavy Mace: those who hit you take 1d6 fire dmg. Those you hit take 2d6 fire damage. Associated with Abarax.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 13, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Doesn't Alethia's weapon give her some sort of immunity/resistance to fire? In any case:
> 4 Holy Disruption Heavy Mace: those who hit you take 1d6 fire dmg. Those you hit take 2d6 fire damage. Associated with Abarax.




No it didn't, but that was poorly thought out on my part.  Take fire Res 10.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2006)

Alethia feels a wave of pain as the fire washes over her, bringing her to her literal knees. (down to 16 hit points). She clutches her holy symbol, praying softly and rapidly. "Dear lady, please heal me so I can help my friends. 

ooc:
No biggie. She's still going to be hurting big time. Casting Cure critical wounds on herself Cure Critical Wounds: Cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +20) and is burning Restoration to do so.  and she also is wearing her Periapt of Health, Adaptation and *Wound Closure*

She's then going to spend the next few rounds ducking in and out of combat healing  the others with her cure serious wounds wand.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 13, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Also, why cast perfect summons?  There is no evidence of enemy summoners around here.




OCC: Same reason one would cast dimensional anchor: to prevent anything bad from happening. I figured that the party would be in bad shape if a wizard were to conjure several medium to high level creatures...Better safe than sorry.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 13, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Same reason one would cast dimensional anchor: to prevent anything bad from happening. I figured that the party would be in bad shape if a wizard were to conjure several medium to high level creatures...Better safe than sorry.




FYI:

You really should look into the offensive spells in the BOED...and increasing Barnak's str to be able to better use them.  BOED blasts are a cut above PHB blasts, esp stuff like Storm of Shards, Hammer of Rightiousness, and Diamond Spray....and purify is mighty, esp on the hammer, which starts at 1d8/L to evil outsiders and undead, and thus goes up to 2d6/L...against the right targets, its disintegrate without an attack roll, more damage on a successful save, and a couple levels lower.  And with empower, its even scarier.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 14, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> FYI: You really should look into the offensive spells in the BOED...and increasing Barnak's str to be able to better use them.  BOED blasts are a cut above PHB blasts, esp stuff like Storm of Shards, Hammer of Rightiousness, and Diamond Spray....and purify is mighty, esp on the hammer, which starts at 1d8/L to evil outsiders and undead, and thus goes up to 2d6/L...against the right targets, its disintegrate without an attack roll, more damage on a successful save, and a couple levels lower.  And with empower, its even scarier.




OCC: thanks for the heads up. To tell you the truth, it's been ages since I looked at that BOED spell list...


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2006)

After being healed by Timrin, Dyria manages to strike before the demon, her whip dividing into  a number of strands, crackling with energy.  They wrap around the blade, but she is unable to disarm him.  It is an extension of his form.  He nonetheless takes damage asthe energy whip tears into the blade and, acting on their own, whip around to strike his body as well. (I presume she finishes her full attack).  She continues lacign into him, cutting his thigh and then whipping all the whip's new tails streight into his chest (crit...totaly dmg 144...the whip v hi has an extra +10 enh bonus and an extra 4d6 dmg).  She goes after him a couple more times, but he parries those, batting the last one right back at her (36dmg)as he surges forward, and he drives his blade through her chest (126dmg, hp --> -18  ...you guys can still beat him though, esp if you fix her up.)


----------



## Falkus (Nov 15, 2006)

Dyria looked down at the blade embedded through her armor and in her chest. "I had envisioned this turning out somewhat differently," she said, shock and adrenaline keeping her calm, before she slid off the blade, onto the ground and into the blissful realms of unconsciousness.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 15, 2006)

Timrin screams, "NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"He activates his boots of speed and rushes to Dyria's fallen form [move action].  Touching her he channels the rest of his divine gift [std action -  lay on hands for 46 more hp] and stands protectively over her prone form [2nd move action from haste].

"BANAK, A WALL, CONCEALMENT, OR SUMMONED DISTRACTION!!!  ALETHIA, SAVE HER!!!"

Mentally he says to Naverone...
[sblock]"Perhaps I'll see you in Celestia?",  conveying in no uncertain terms he is prepared to die.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin screams, "NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"He activates his boots of speed and rushes to stand protectively over her [Full defense action + boots of speed = AC 42, 90 hp remaining]
> 
> "BANAK, A WALL, CONCEALMENT, OR SUMMONED DISTRACTION!!!  ALETHIA, SAVE HER!!!"




You realize that the legends say that without the Banesword negating his powers, he can never actually miss an attack, or be damaged by a weapon, right?


----------



## frostrune (Nov 15, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You realize that the legends say that without the Banesword negating his powers, he can never actually miss an attack, or be damaged by a weapon, right?





OOC:  I understood he could not be harmed.  I guess I missed the part about him 'not missing an attack'.  Regardless I am probably going to die.

I will revise my actions in the above post.  He will most likely get an AO.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 15, 2006)

Alethia clicks her boots together (activating haste) and dives into the fray, body glowing so brightly that it is nearly impossible to make out her form. She shouts something in celestial, a plea ripped from her soul to heal Dyria. 


The demon snarls back to Timrin._*Not in this lifetime paladin, not if I have anything to say about it.*_ and you can tell he means to do anything and everything in his power to prevent the twice damned from winning. If any could see through to their souls, in that moment, you could not tell when Naverone ended and Alethia began and they were of a single mind on the subject of the twice damned's defeat and the saving of their comrades.


ooc:
Casting cure critical wounds. If she has too, she'll burn through all of her fourth level spells to heal Dyria and if that doesn't work, Naverone himself might take a supernatural hand if he can. Alethia does have two attacks per round. So first attack, she healed herself, second she's burning the flame to heal Dyria.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 18, 2006)

*cough*

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> *cough*
> 
> Hawkeye




Still waiting on Gorak (Murdoch/Barnak).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 18, 2006)

Barnak will cast summon monster VI behind the immortal.

Murdoch will use his rod of metamagic quicken, use the flee the scene invocation to appear right next to dyria (out on the immortal's reach), and either pour his potion of cure moderate wounds down Dyria's mouth (if Athelia can't reach her first), or blast the ogre/immortal with an empowered purified eldrich blast.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 19, 2006)

Timrin charges toward Dyria, taking a slash accross the chest as he heals her and throws himself on top of her to shield her from the demon's attacks (24dmg aoo).  The demon flourishes his sword, and flames and crackling dark energy begin to flow through him.  He seems to be   recharging in some way.  Everyone hears in thier minds 9and presumes everytihng else can hear this) : "The wards fall now.  ATTACK IMMEDIATELY, with or without me."

He drives his blade down into Timrin, unable to strike Dyria beneath him (60dmg, hp --> 6).  Timrin manages to heal Dyria anyway (hp to 26), who gets all her attacks.  He again, however, manages to reflect her first strike, which goes right through Timrin and hits Dyria as well (19dmg + 4 electrical, Dyria --> 3, Timrin --> -13). He is not, however, able to reflect the continued blows of the whip, which almost by itself rushes towards the demon.  Slashing accross his lower body (41dmg), then again accross his upper body (43dmg), then one final time into his chest.

The whip continues to divide into  a number of strands, each sucking in demon bits,  Dyria cries out in pain as electricity shoots through the whip and into her body, residual energy released as the demon is sucked into the weapon. (10d6 = 32, Dyria -->-29, death at Con+level = -32).  Her gauntlet glows brightly for a moment, and the red circlet on the palm part of the gauntlet becomes covered in runes.  Looking into it, one can see a demonic form floating within.

Alethia and Murdoch get there to do their healing.  Regardless of who goes for who, it would wake up Timrin and stabalize Dyria.  

Meanwhile, the horde, half in disarray, nonetheless starts charging forward, using the rafts and bridges they were bulding, though incomplete.  The blizzard instantly disappears, and the manticores and seige machines begin striking at the city.  Those near where the demon fell are not immediately attacked.  Surely, the rest are too scared.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 20, 2006)

OOC:  What is happening near Shando?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  What is happening near Shando?
> 
> Hawkeye




Well, since you didn't say anytinhg about changing your actions, Shando and Kayla are continuing to kill the orcs who are cutting rocks for the siege engines and making extra rafts.  While most of the enemy soldiers are approaching the battle, four giants approach you two.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2006)

OOC:
I would really like a link to the character thread. I'm at my parents house and forgot to email myself a copy of Alethia's character sheet.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 20, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Well, since you didn't say anytinhg about changing your actions, Shando and Kayla are continuing to kill the orcs who are cutting rocks for the siege engines and making extra rafts.  While most of the enemy soldiers are approaching the battle, four giants approach you two.




"Shall we concentrate our attacks on one giant at a time?  Shando fires up his Holy Radiance and turns towards the approaching giants.  "Surrender your weapons,quit the field of battle and return to your homes or die.  The choice is yours.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2006)

Once Dyria was stabalized, Alethia turned to Timrin, who was stabalized as well, thanks to Murdoch. "Next time, drag her out of the way kay?" she told him, half serious, half jokingly as she fumbled around in her bag of holding for her decanter of endless water. "Here, drink. It's just water." she said handing it to Dyria, then Timrin.

_*Don't do that again boy. The last thing we need is for Cronos to have another paladin to play with.*_ the demon said gruffly and his mind-voice was heavy with relief that both, no all had survived.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 20, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I'd listen, were I you," she said dangerously.




OOC:  Pssst, we're not in the same place.    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2006)

ooc
Fixed it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 20, 2006)

How injured does the immortal appear? Does he seem beat up, or does he still look as if he has plenty of fightin' in him? OCC: Sense motive +22


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> How injured does the immortal appear? Does he seem beat up, or does he still look as if he has plenty of fightin' in him? OCC: Sense motive +22




Did you miss the part where Dyria killed him and ucked him into the Banesword?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 20, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Did you miss the part where Dyria killed him and ucked him into the Banesword?




OCC: I wasn't sure whether the "one final time" meant that her action was over or the thing was killed..l (i.e. "Slashing accross his lower body (41dmg), then again accross his upper body (43dmg), then *one final time * into his chest".)

IC: With a sigh of relief and hoping someone has healing magic left & gets to Timrin, Murdoch will fly up to about 30 ft, and will go wild with his vitriolic eldrich blast, alternating between his eldrich spear (250ft range), his arcing blast (to support companions in combat) and his eldrich cone. He'll target nearby foes to clear out a path, then he'll focus on seige crafts and large equipment the horde is using.

Barnak stays close to Murdoch and directs his summonned monster to provide support to the rest of the group. He'll the target seige towers & crafts with fireballs.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2006)

Alethia stays and gets both stabalized and healed up so they can go kill bad things.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 22, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Shall we concentrate our attacks on one giant at a time?  Shando fires up his Holy Radiance and turns towards the approaching giants.  "Surrender your weapons,quit the field of battle and return to your homes or die.  The choice is yours.
> 
> Hawkeye




The giants do not comply.  One charges in your direction (he does not get to attack yet), while the other three throw large rocks at Kayla while stepping forward.  She takes some hits, but starts running towards them anyway.


Meanwhile, Dyria and Timrin are healed into positives.  

Murdoch notes that there are clear enough paths for the group that killed the BBEG, and he and Barnak start to blowing up seigeworks.  

The giant seige monster is still alive, though Shando and Kayla have cut off its supply lines.  

Meanwhile, it seems that the city's defenses have in fact been deactivated, and both sides are exchanging heavy seige weapon fire and arrow volleys as orcs move over on rafts and makeshift bridges, though some are destroyed by outgoing fire from the city.  The forve bridge between the city and the shore suddenly rises from the river, and attackers begin to stream over to engage its defenders directly.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 22, 2006)

Alethia makes sure that she and her two patients are fully healed before sending all three of them back into the fray.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 22, 2006)

Shando will attack starting with Stunning Fist/Fist of the Pharos if the other giants are close enough with a flurry.

Flurry: +25+25+25+20+15 (unarmed)
Unarmed damage: 4D6+7 (+2d6+1d4 vs Evil)
Stunning fist DC:  24

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 23, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The forve bridge between the city and the shore suddenly rises from the river, and attackers begin to stream over to engage its defenders directly.




OCC: Force or forge? Is the bridge made of metal? Could a series of stone wall (as per the spell) be cast onto it, to slow down the horde's progress and create easy targets (when they climb over the walls)?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 23, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Force or forge? Is the bridge made of metal? Could a series of stone wall (as per the spell) be cast onto it, to slow down the horde's progress and create easy targets (when they climb over the walls)?




Force.  You could put walls on there though.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 23, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Force.  You could put walls on there though.




OCC: Kewl!   

IC: Murdoch nods at Barnak. The gnome will cast wall of stone on the force bridge, as high as possible. He'll do this repeatdly, if need be, so that the wall is 20 feet high.

Murdoch will then position himself on the other side (to get shielding from missiles) and hammer those that get on top of the wall with his blasts (his cone will likely be more useful).

He'll still take opportunistic strikes at any siege device he sees (using eldrich spear, 250ft range)

Hopefully, this will slow the horde's advance.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 24, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Kewl!
> 
> IC: Murdoch nods at Barnak. The gnome will cast wall of stone on the force bridge, as high as possible. He'll do this repeatdly, if need be, so that the wall is 20 feet high.
> 
> ...




The blizzard quite suddenly subsides.

The war wizards on both sides go at it.  There are many explosions just inside the city, and many fireballs and other energy attacks destroy invaders, especailly on the bridge.  The manticores and thier riders attacks the city with spines, arrows, and fireballs.  

Alethia heals the others.

Murdoch and Barnak do as stated. The horde gets delayed on the bridge, giving the defenders more of an advantage.  

Only one giant is close to Shando.  In fact, the giant is charging him still, and slams ito him, throwing him back ten feet (25dmg).  Shando cant make a full attack now, but he does get to move forward (tumble check sucessful to avoid AOO), ducking under the stone giant's powerful but slow punch, and jumping into the air, uppercutting the giant. (35DMG +stun)

Kayla is headed towards two others when  the othe rone on Shando's side that hung back picks up a rock and hurls it at her ,scoring a direct hit form behind.  She falls face-down in the snow.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 24, 2006)

Alethia looks at the others. "Ready to face the fire again? Sounds like they need us." she said after taking a swig from her own decanter of endless water and corking it before putting it back. "I hate war," she added and got up.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 24, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Only one giant is close to Shando.  In fact, the giant is charging him still, and slams ito him, throwing him back ten feet (25dmg).  Shando cant make a full attack now, but he does get to move forward (tumble check sucessful to avoid AOO), ducking under the stone giant's powerful but slow punch, and jumping into the air, uppercutting the giant. (35DMG +stun)
> 
> Kayla is headed towards two others when  the other one on Shando's side that hung back picks up a rock and hurls it at her ,scoring a direct hit form behind.  She falls face-down in the snow.




"So much for attacking a single giant together.  They must not have such tactics in her training" Shando mutters under his breath.

_"Naverone, I could use some assistance. Outnumbered 4 giants to 1 human and Kayla is down."_

Shando continues to take down the giant.

Flurry: +25+25+25+20+15 (unarmed)
Unarmed damage: 4D6+7 (+2d6+1d4 vs Evil)
Stunning fist DC: 24
Dodge against this giant will give me an AC of 38 against it.  Not bad for a nearly naked human in the middle of a dwindling snowstorm.    

Edit:  What kinds of giants are these?

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Nov 24, 2006)

"I feel like I've been zapped by a dying demon who had just previously run a sword through my chest," Dyria muttered, as she climbed to her feet after being healed. She looked around at the battlefield, took stock of the situation, and then headed off to help Shando.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 24, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "So much for attacking a single giant together.  They must not have such tactics in her training" Shando mutters under his breath.
> 
> _"Naverone, I could use some assistance. Outnumbered 4 giants to 1 human and Kayla is down."_
> 
> ...




Stone, but they seem to be especially combat trained (i.e. they have a few class levels on em)  That knockback thing is not a standard combat move or stone giant ability.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 24, 2006)

IC
_*Will do. Timrin, Dyria and Alethia are more or less healed up and we should be joining shortly. Watch out for the issuing fire works.*_ Naverone replied grimly and relayed.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 25, 2006)

When Murdoch has a second (between blasts), he'll see if he can devour magic on the force bridge.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 26, 2006)

OOC:  I'm back from a weeklong vacation.  Looks like I didn't miss too much.

Timrin has said nothing while Alethia went about her minstrations.  His look is grim but distant as if he were in deep thought contemplating some hard truth.  He seems oblivious to the utter chaos around him but rises achingly when Alethia is finished.

He looks at his companions appreciatively before charging off to help Shando.

For Naverone..
[sblock]"It is odd when you choose your time to die... there is no fear, no emotion at all really... almost a bliss... somehow I am... disappointed?"

His thoughts are obviously confused.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 26, 2006)

IC
_*It's a normal reaction to surviving something you expected not too. I suspect your god has other plans for you than one involving an early death.*_ the demon chuckled dryly. _*Still, it's good to see you alive.*_

Alethia grinned at Timrin and drew Abarax bane before heading off into the chaos of battle, the holy radiance cloaking her like an empherial cloud of light, heading for the giant Shando is facing, hoping to really cause some damage.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 26, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> When Murdoch has a second (between blasts), he'll see if he can devour magic on the force bridge.




After a few tries, he manages to suppress it for several seconds (and he gets 45 temp hp out of it too).  A few hundred invaders fall into the water, and the stone walls come crashing down on them.  Water elementals, summoned by Fin, appear and create whirlpools to suck the invaders below water and drown them.

In spite of the progress made, the air attacks, seige weapons, wizards, and soldiers on rafts are taking their toll on the city's defenders.  Their defenses were designed on the assumption that the mythal's defenses were active, but with the mythal apparently no longer under their control, the preexiting fortifications and tactics have serious shortcomings.

The group that slew the demon runs towards the giants, killing a few soldiers that get in their way.  Meanwhile, Shando lays into the stunned giant, striking him five times and killing him with the last blow.

Murdoch and Barnak see bolts of energy streak form behind them towards the invaders charging accross the re-formed bridge, destroying the first few lines.  Behind them, they see Taern Hornblade, the lord of the city (an archmage), as well as the high priests of Mystra and Helm, and Taern and Alustriel's twelve fighter-wizard sons, now leading the defenders from the front.  "I see these are the reenforcements from Waterdeep.  If you have anything you are holding back, now might be the time.  Murdoch and Barnak feel envigorated by magics emenating from the cleric of Helm (+4 enh to str, dex, con, int, wis, cha, AC, Evasion, fast healing 5, DR 8/magic)  Despite that, Murdoch and Barnak each take 40 dmg from assorted incoming fire during that time.

Shando poubds the stunne dgiant five times, killing him.  Only one of the giants manage to hit the fast-moving Shando with their rocks (25dmg)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2006)

Alethia begins to glow even more fiercely than before as she runs towards the gates and prays softly in celestial as soon as the vast majority of the bad guys are somewhat behind her. Her words have an effect though as an empherial film begins to spread out behind her, coalescing into a shimmering silver curtain. Silver mists pool around it and wisps of light snake out to strike out at anything evil within its range. She staggers as the spell saps some of her strength but her attention is focused on the enemy at hand. 

She then turns to the enemy still within the curtain of light and shouts out loudly in celestial, the clear ringing words audible to those near the castle gates. "Lady Selune, help me protect the innocents both within the city and without with the holy fires of heaven!" she prays and points towards the nearest clump of enemy fighters seeking to do harm.

ooc
casting curtain of light to befoul the enemy's army and flame strike on the closest clump of poor BBEG pawns on her side of the curtain and making certain that any city defenders within the range of the flame strike are forewarned through Naverone.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 27, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shando poubds the stunne dgiant five times, killing him.  Only one of the giants manage to hit the fast-moving Shando with their rocks (25dmg)




Shando turns to the remaining giants.  "I will give you one more chance.  Surrender now or face the wrath of the servants of the gods like your comrade here.".

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Nov 27, 2006)

After dispatching a few goblin 'inconveniences' Timrin (and Dyria I think?) finally breaks through to the beleaguered Shando.

He shouts something in a powerful and calming tongue to his exalted friend as he temporarily halts his charge to await the giant's response to Shando's calls for their surrender.

In celestial...
[sblock] "Fight to win my friend but if things go badly get to Kayla and teleport to the City.  Dyria and I will manage."  [/sblock]

OOC:  If the giants fail to surrender (which I'm sure they will) Timrin will activate his boots of speed and charge the nearest.  I plan to unload a massive smite/power attack [+23 to hit, dmg 2d6 +12 +24(power attack) +6(divine might) +16(smite evil) +2d6 holy; AC 36 (+1 boots, -2 charge)]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> After dispatching a few goblin 'inconveniences' Timrin (and Dyria I think?) finally breaks through to the beleaguered Shando.
> 
> He shouts something in a powerful and calming tongue to his exalted friend as he temporarily halts his charge to await the giant's response to Shando's calls for their surrender.
> 
> ...




Does he have his horse here or no?


----------



## Falkus (Nov 27, 2006)

Dyria paused next to Timrin, cracking her whip-dagger menacingly as Shando made the offer of surrender. "Bit of a close one back there," she said to Timrin, as she joined him. "I honestly didn't think I was going to make it when I saw that sword sticking out of my chest."

Dyria will back Timrin up if the giants refuse to surrender, with a joyous cry as she charges into battle. She stick close to Timrin, while laying into the giants with her whip.
Dyria will power attack 5 on her charge: +26 to hit/1d6 + 21 + 1d6 electricity


----------



## frostrune (Nov 27, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Does he have his horse here or no?




Not at the moment.  If we were sufficiently far away (from Shando) to have necessitated his calling, I would have taken a full round action to do it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 27, 2006)

OCC: DM_Matt, would the Mithal device we have in our stronghold replace Silvermoon's? Could Barnak teleport back to our stronghold and teleport it back to the city?
If Barnak can't do it, is this something Taern Hornblade could do?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: DM_Matt, would the Mithal device we have in our stronghold replace Silvermoon's? Could Barnak teleport back to our stronghold and teleport it back to the city?
> If Barnak can't do it, is this something Taern Hornblade could do?




No, its vastly weaker, and the spell effects are tied into the devices.  The effects would have to be remade.  They can't be changed out like batteries.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 27, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> No, its vastly weaker, and the spell effects are tied into the devices.  The effects would have to be remade.  They can't be changed out like batteries.




OCC: OK, just trying to see if it would work; it was worth asking   

IC: Murdoch will focus on using devour magic on the bridge repeadly. Barnak will provide him with cover (using magic missile, scorching ray, fireball, diamond spray (4th level BoED)). If no ennemy presents themselves to Barnal, he'll target seige weapons or ennemy wizards.

For extra protection, Murdoch & Barnak will position themselves either below the force bridge (if possible) or on the side, to avoid attacks.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 28, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> In celestial...
> [sblock] "Fight to win my friend but if things go badly get to Kayla and teleport to the City.  Dyria and I will manage."  [/sblock]




Shando replies in Celestial
[sblock]"I can only do that once a day my friend and I did that when we attacked the tower.  I will fight here."[/sblock]

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 28, 2006)

Seeing how easily Shando took down the first giant, and seeing the rest bash through everytihng in their path to get to him, they run.  The one closer to the city runs towards it.  the other two run to the shelter of the cannonforge demon.  Speaking of the cannonforge demon, the creature stands up on its six, thick, armored, elephant-like legs, and begins moving towards the city,  positioning itself in the middle of the army.  Its shell raises temporarily, and huge, iron-plated wings fold out, making the creature look  a lot more like a dragon than before.

Alethia and Barnak destroy more troop formations and seige weapons.

The horde is having a lot of trouble penetrating the city.  They lost many seige weapons already, and their supply of stones has been partially interrupted.  They probably expected that Cronos' ship could hit the city from above and land troops within, and they did not expect Murdoch to be able to keep interrupting the bridge.  Also, without Cronos' ship to back them up, thier manticores have taken heavy losses. Finally, they are without their indestructable champion who could have crossed the bridge and destroyed the defenders at the gate, and it is unclear who exactly is commanding them.

While their land strength still remains significant, with thousands of troops, and wizards, giants, and warbeasts, they are having a great deal of difficulty actually bringing them to bear.

The city too has taken serious losses from seige weaponry, missiles, and spells.  In a few parts of the city, fires spread pretty far without being put out, and some still burn.  The mythal provided full fire protection, but it seems that the only part of it that actually works now is the bridge.

The invaders in the water try to get away from the elementals.  You notice that battles have been raging at a number of small entry and exit points, water, sewage, and boats, and finally, one enterence is overrun and an unknown number of attackers flood into the sewers before it is resecured.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2006)

* If you can, start sowing seeds of doubt into the minds of our enemies, especially enemy commanders. Anything that might be to our advantage.

The demon laughed. With pleasure.

ooc:*


----------



## frostrune (Nov 28, 2006)

Timrin does not pursue the fleeing giants.  He rushes over to see to Kayla using his wand of CSW to help try and revive her.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 28, 2006)

Murdoch, using his vitriolic eldrich spear (250 ft range) will blast the demon. Does the blast seem to affect it? Does the acid work on it?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 28, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia prays once again in Celestial, pointing at the cannonforge demon.
> *Tell the other spellcasters to concentrate on that demon. If it topples we may gain the advantage of panic! Any good offensive spell. Flame strike and the like.* she grinned. *If you can, start sowing seeds of doubt into the minds of our enemies, especially enemy commanders. Anything that might be to our advantage.*
> 
> The demon laughed. _*With pleasure.*_
> ...




Alethia is pretty sure that this thing is immune to fire and thus it will only take half damage at most.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2006)

ooc

Durned.... What about cold?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> 
> Durned.... What about cold?




Well, the creature literally has a furnace within him, so fire seems to be able to be ruled out, cold a much better bet, but that just based on his obvious connection to flame.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch, using his vitriolic eldrich spear (250 ft range) will blast the demon. Does the blast seem to affect it? Does the acid work on it?





It does indeed work, although it seems he has some weak resistance.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin does not pursue the fleeing giants.  He rushes over to see to Kayla using his wand of CSW to help try and revive her.




The first zap wakes her up.  She sits up, dazed and covered in snow. "Stupid giants, throwing rocks at me when I'm trying to stab 'em....How rude"  It will take several rounds to finish healing her, though she does have a number of potions that she could use.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2006)

Alethia growls in frustration as she realises that the cannon forged demon thing is probably immune to fire, so she turns her attention to the enemy that isn't so immune and prays to the goddess to rain down the holy fires of heaven on the Twice Damned army. That is the largest clump of the bad-guys she can see, after having Naverone warn the defenders in range of the flame strike of what she is about to do.

_*Please tell Murdoch and Fin that Cold or water based spells might have a better effect. The thing is made of fire after all.*_ she told Naverone. 

_*Will do.*_  the demon replied and relayed the message.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 29, 2006)

Shando will take the opportunity to heal himself for 32 points of damage.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Nov 29, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The first zap wakes her up.  She sits up, dazed and covered in snow. "Stupid giants, throwing rocks at me when I'm trying to stab 'em....How rude"  It will take several rounds to finish healing her, though she does have a number of potions that she could use.




If we can spare the time I will continue to use the wand.  If enemies keep moving to trap or engage us we may have to keep moving.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> If we can spare the time I will continue to use the wand.  If enemies keep moving to trap or engage us we may have to keep moving.





Shando and Alethia do as stated.  

The demon roars and blasts a huge gout of magma towards the city, strikinbg the defenders guarding the bridge in a huge area, and decimating the force, though many of the strongest had fire rotection up.    Barnak manages to avoid it, thanks to Helm's shield (form which everyone gets evasion), but Murdoch gets hit (98dmg - 5 for res, he is at five), and the magma coats him and continues to burn.  

Seeing his last ditch effort unsuccessful and Taern, the high priests, Murdoch, and Barnak still alive and in range to unleash their most powerful offensive spells on him, The demon continues to hover, but appears deep in thought for a moment.  Suddenly, 
the army moves as one, everyone quickly gathering up equiptment, dragging seige weapons, and even working together to unpitch tents.  They begin to retreat back towards the mountains.

Meanwhile, the demon rears up and beats his wings, managing to fly backwrds while at the same time, blasting enormous gusts of wind back at the city blocking missile fire.  A balista bolt not deflects bounces harmlessly off the demon's armored skin.

The three stone giatns who were fighting Shando and Kayla are joined by two more, and all pick up rocks to throw at that group, keeping the pressure on during the retreat.  Shando is hit twice (52dmg), Timrin twice (one crit, 78dmg, and Kayla once, knocking her out again.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 30, 2006)

Murdoch will plunge in the river to cool the magma (he was flying over it anyways, and will simply drop). Would his fiendish relisience (3hp/rnd for 1 min - I believe) stack with the fast healing 5 from Taern Hornblade? If so, he'll also activate this. If not, he'l shoot the demon twice (quickened  +  regular blast), both vitriolic, with empowered, maximized and purified applied to them.

Barnak will follow Murdoch, in case he passes out and needs to be teleported & dispensed healing magic.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2006)

Alethia turns her attention towards the stone giants menacing her friends, glowing so brightly she seems to be made of light, rather than mere flesh and bone. Reaching into her bag of holding, she draws out a handful of sparkling glass-like dust and prays to Selune. "Dear lady help me protect my friends from these monsters." she pleaded and held her hand palm up towards the giants.

The diamond dust flashes once and a blast of diamondlike shards lances from her upturned palm and expanding outward into a glittering cone and striking the giants, leaving her friends strangely unharmed. She'll repeat the process with the cannon-forged demon if she's close enough with her second attack. If not, she'll concentrate on the giants.

ooc:
The cone of diamonds dazzle evil creatures in the area for 2d6 rounds. She's a 10th level cleric, so the attack with do 10d6 hit points of damage, I think anyway.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 30, 2006)

"That's right, run!" Dyria shouted triumphantly at the retreating army, before noticing the giants attacking her friends. Extending her whip once again, she charged into battle to assist them.

Dyria will power attack 5 on her charge: +26 to hit/1d6 + 21 + 1d6 electricity


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2006)

ooc:
Hmmm. I think this is the first time Alethia has really let loose with her spells. Oh and if somebody could, I'm going to need some help with calculating her damage/attack roll thingies when she levels.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 30, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch will plunge in the river to cool the magma (he was flying over it anyways, and will simply drop). Would his fiendish relisience (3hp/rnd for 1 min - I believe) stack with the fast healing 5 from Taern Hornblade? If so, he'll also activate this. If not, he'l shoot the demon twice (quickened  +  regular blast), both vitriolic, with empowered, maximized and purified applied to them.
> 
> Barnak will follow Murdoch, in case he passes out and needs to be teleported & dispensed healing magic.




Jumping into the water will in fact prevent additional damage.  Since cohorts are technically NPCs, I feel I should point out that if you still want to do some army smashing, Storm of Shards is an 80ft radius spread.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2006)

ooc
Forgot. Was casting 4th LVL Diamond Spray. Not storm of shards.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 30, 2006)

Shrugging off the pain of possibly broken bones, Timrin scoops up Kayla and rushes for cover from the giants barrage.

OOC:  Once 'safe' he will use his wand one more time to at least stabilize Kayla then see how the battle fares before making his next move.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 30, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Forgot. Was casting 4th LVL Diamond Spray. Not storm of shards.




I was referring to Barnak, who has all five levels of a prc dedicates to BOED blasts (all BOED spells added to spells known, spontaneous metamagic for a couple metamag feats that increase dmg v evil, etc) , but doesnt seem to use em.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 30, 2006)

Shando beats feet with Timrin, knowing that he is currently in better shape than he is.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 30, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I was referring to Barnak, who has all five levels of a prc dedicates to BOED blasts (all BOED spells added to spells known, spontaneous metamagic for a couple metamag feats that increase dmg v evil, etc) , but doesnt seem to use em.




OCC: Storm of shards has 1d3 str drain sacrifice... I haven't been using these spells with str drain because I thought you coulnd't recover the lost points. Is it possible to recuperate from Str drain easily?


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2006)

ooc:
Last time we used those types of spells, we could use Restoration to restore the points or good old fashioned bedrest.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 1, 2006)

OOC: Doesn't bed rest only cure ability damage? This is ability drain.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 1, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Storm of shards has 1d3 str drain sacrifice... I haven't been using these spells with str drain because I thought you coulnd't recover the lost points. Is it possible to recuperate from Str drain easily?




Yes.  Restoration (Cl 4) cures all drain to one ability score (And pretty miuch all exalted spells draw from str, so it does the trick).  In my last offline campaign, the group's best minmaxer played an Exalted Arcanist.  They can be VERY strong.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 1, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yes.  Restoration (Cl 4) cures all drain to one ability score (And pretty miuch all exalted spells draw from str, so it does the trick).  In my last offline campaign, the group's best minmaxer played an Exalted Arcanist.  They can be VERY strong.




OCC: Wow, I simply had no idea. I was under the impression that the str drain was permanent. Barnak is going to earn himself a wand of restoration (darn, his potential has just been bumped up significantly!).

IC: Barnak will indeed cast Storm of shards on the retreating army.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 2, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Wow, I simply had no idea. I was under the impression that the str drain was permanent. Barnak is going to earn himself a wand of restoration (darn, his potential has just been bumped up significantly!).
> 
> IC: Barnak will indeed cast Storm of shards on the retreating army.




Barnak manages to fly forward into the army before they leave, as its slow going getting out of the water and disengaging from the combat.  He unleashes a rain of small force blades that slays many dozens of invaders in its path, even the ogres, and seriously wounds or finishes off giants.  Many of the survivors are blinded.  The demon is hurt, but not slain.

Meanwhile, Murdoch throws his best at the demon, blasting two holes in its iron carapace.  He fidns that the creature's blood is infused with magma.

Alethia blasts and wounds the giants.  Dyria starts running at them, he whips newly-strengthened by their absorbing the great demon.  They too run away.

Timrin, carrying Kayla, and Shando get back to the others.  The army is fleeing into the hills and beyond.  You manage to slay large numbers of them as they flee past your position.  

The demon, too, turns around and starts flying back.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2006)

Alethia lets them go as running after the fleeing army would be damndably foolish at best, suicidal at worst and she wasn't stupid. They were most likely falling back to regroup. She raced back to the others and took stock of the group's injuries. "Looks like we all more or less made it out alive huh?" she said, the bright glow around her slowly fading as she and the demon calmed down and extinguished the nimbus/holy radiance. 

She then gets out her cure-sticks, wand of restoration, healing kit and potions and set to work patching them up before taking care of her own injuries/ability drain etc.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 2, 2006)

Timrin winces as he hands Kayla over to Alethia for aid then moves stiffly to stand in front of Taern Hornblade.  He removes his helm and bows as gracefully as he can, "Lord Hornbalde, I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle and we are the Hidden Shield.  We have been sent by Waterdeep to aid you."

He stands before continuing, "Forgive us for not announcing our presence earlier.  I'm sure we could have better coordinated our attacks but we needed surprise to get to the enemy leader.  Perhaps you have heard of the 'twice-damned'?"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2006)

ooc:
I have the sneaking suspicion that Alethia/Naverone is going to weird out the local paladin/priest brigade. At the very least.   

IC
Alethia scowled at the variety of injuries the group had, ranging from magma burns to broken bones to gods only know what else. "Kayla, next time, when going up against stone giants, do try to avoid the big, rocky things. They tend to sting when they connect." she quipped as she jolted the woman with the cure serious wounds stick until she's more or less healed of her injuries. Once she finishes, she moves to Murdoch, the next on the list of serious injuries.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 3, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin winces as he hands Kayla over to Alethia for aid then moves stiffly to stand in front of Taern Hornblade.  He removes his helm and bows as gracefully as he can, "Lord Hornbalde, I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle and we are the Hidden Shield.  We have been sent by Waterdeep to aid you."
> 
> He stands before continuing, "Forgive us for not announcing our presence earlier.  I'm sure we could have better coordinated our attacks but we needed surprise to get to the enemy leader.  Perhaps you have heard of the 'twice-damned'?"




Once the battle ends, the bridges disappear, though you guys have ways over the water.  It seems the mythal has failed.

"Indeed.  I saw you destroy one of them, the leader of that army.  With the enormous firey explosions and whatnot, it was rather hard to miss.  Your aid is much appreciated.  We fear for the North, however.  The Great War Demon's second in command, The Demon Dragon Ixardius the Cannonforge leads them now, and without the bridges it will be slow going redeploying the forces within the city to defend their homes.  On one side of the river, they can hold the pass with minimal forces and move on to destroy other towns who sent forces here.  They could go around and strike anywehre else as well.  But no matter where we move our troops, if we divide them too much, the enemy could attack them...or they could strike here yet again.  Their force took heavy losses, but it is still slightly larger than our combined force here, although their special units took especially severe losses.  What of the skyship?  We see you must have brought it down somehow?

The adreniline fading, Timrin and Dyria begin to feel like they were just nearly killed. The weakness and pain become rather intense.  Meanwhile, Alethia is unable to fully wake Kayla, though she gets a mumbled "You're telling ME" to Alethia's playful question.  She killed at least seventy of the enemy one-by-one, but it seems that's about all you'll get form her today.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 3, 2006)

"Ha ha!" Dyria crowed, joining the others, with a pained look on her face, and holding her left arm over her various injuries on her chest. "Look at them run, the cowards. Us, against an entire goddamn army led by an invincible demon. We're not just going to be famous, this is the stuff that legends and mythology come from!"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2006)

Alethia looks up. "Kayla is in pretty bad shape Timrin. I can't do much more for her, she needs some serious healing and rest." Alethia told Timrin, before making sure that the woman is comfortable and out of immediate danger. She then moves to Murdoch and the rest.

"Dyria, don't be too sure that they're retreating just because they're scared. They're regrouping most likely." Alethia warned the over exuberant fighter.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 3, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Their force took heavy losses, but it is still slightly larger than our combined force here, although their special units took especially severe losses.  What of the skyship?  We see you must have brought it down somehow?




"Indded, that was our doing. It seems our ennemy is very vulnerable to guerrilla warfare." Looking at the retreating army, Murdoch adds "We should go after the demon dragon as soon as we can. By destroying it, we will show our ennemies that we can handle their most powerful leaders. This should have a crushing blow on their morale".

"I noticed that the dragon-demon's blood is magma. Water spells could be very useful against it." Lookin thankfully at Athelia, he finally says: "We should act as soon as possible. I am ready."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 3, 2006)

Timrin grits his teeth as the reality of his injuries starts to sink in.  And if he feels this bad, Dyria must be much worse.

He looks around at his battered companions and says to Lord Hornblade, "Lord Hornblade, please forgive my imposition on your hospitality but perhaps we could move the remainder of this conversation to within the city?  We are all badly injured and at least one of us needs a bed."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2006)

Alethia heals Murdoch to the best of her abilities and then jolts Dyria with the cure serious wounds stick until she's healed before moving to Timrin. "Hold still for a minute. It wouldn't do for you to be passing out on the way into the city," Alethia quips as she gives the paladin several jolts of the cure serious stick.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin grits his teeth as the reality of his injuries starts to sink in.  And if he feels this bad, Dyria must be much worse.
> 
> He looks around at his battered companions and says to Lord Hornblade, "Lord Hornblade, please forgive my imposition on your hospitality but perhaps we could move the remainder of this conversation to within the city?  We are all badly injured and at least one of us needs a bed."




"Make yourself at home."


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 4, 2006)

"I would appreciate any healing when the others are taken care of.  I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater the merciful, I offer my meager healing skills to assist your army and those civilians injured in the attack.  I have no magics, but am trained in the healing arts, Lord Hornblade."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Dec 4, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Make yourself at home."





Timrin nods appreciatively then turns to bend down and scoop up Kayla again.

"We will follow your lead, Lord."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin nods appreciatively then turns to bend down and scoop up Kayla again.
> 
> "We will follow your lead, Lord."




Lord Hornblade says "Medical care is being provided at a number of locations.  The best is at the castle itself.  There are extra beds there, though even they are a bit short-staffed."

Meanwhile, the high priest of Helm discharges his no-longer-needed shield effect into healing energy, putting everyone in its area (including all of you) at full hp and curing ability drain too.

Lord Hornblade says "When you are ready, I have but one more request.  Please investigate the skyship and see what has become of its crew.  If possible, eliminate them and capture the craft.  It could come in handy.  Of course, you took it down, so it is yours by right, but I hope that we can eventually have the opportunity to share in what you learn from its functioning."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I would appreciate any healing when the others are taken care of.  I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater the merciful, I offer my meager healing skills to assist your army and those civilians injured in the attack.  I have no magics, but am trained in the healing arts, Lord Hornblade."
> 
> Hawkeye




Lord Hornblade said "There are injured everywhere.  While the others prepare, feel free to help out whereever you can."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 4, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Lord Hornblade says "Medical care is being provided at a number of locations.  The best is at the castle itself.  There are extra beds there, though even they are a bit short-staffed."
> 
> Meanwhile, the high priest of Helm discharges his no-longer-needed shield effect into healing energy, putting everyone in its area (including all of you) at full hp and curing ability drain too.
> 
> Lord Hornblade says "When you are ready, I have but one more request.  Please investigate the skyship and see what has become of its crew.  If possible, eliminate them and capture the craft.  It could come in handy.  Of course, you took it down, so it is yours by right, but I hope that we can eventually have the opportunity to share in what you learn from its functioning."




Timrin acutely feels the rapture of Helm's touch as his broken form mends and spirit is refreshed.  He bows reverently to Silverymoon's patriarch, "Many thanks, Your Grace."

He then returns his attention to Lord Hornblade.  Smiling broadly he says, "If you could spare but one bed milord  <shrugging to emphasize the bundle that is Kayla> I think the rest of us are feeling much better.  Allow us but a moment to discuss our capabilities and we may be able to secure the craft immediately."

OOC:  Does everyone want to proceed with that now or are we too tapped out on spells to feel safe?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin acutely feels the rapture of Helm's touch as his broken form mends and spirit is refreshed.  He bows reverently to Silverymoon's patriarch, "Many thanks, Your Grace."
> 
> He then returns his attention to Lord Hornblade.  Smiling broadly he says, "If you could spare but one bed milord  <shrugging to emphasize the bundle that is Kayla> I think the rest of us are feeling much better.  Allow us but a moment to discuss our capabilities and we may be able to secure the craft immediately."
> 
> OOC:  Does everyone want to proceed with that now or are we too tapped out on spells to feel safe?




FYI, Timrin and Dyria still FEEL bad, they just have full hp...but they can keep fighting.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2006)

"I'm afraid my fifth circle spells are completely tapped out and most of my fourth circle spells as well." Alethia shook her head when Timrin asked how the group was doing. "Kayla needs at least a day to recover from her wounds, Murdoch was badly burned by that demon and not to mention that both you and Dyria look like hell. Fin and Barnak probably need to pray for their spells as much as I do." Alethia told Timrin. "We all could probably do with a day's rest and another in preperation. Anything less would be suicide." she said, summing up the situation as baldly as she could.

ooc:
Using circles instead of levels..... seems to fit with the moon goddess thing and all, plus I don't recall us ever using the term 'levels' In Character. Ooo... Did our characters level?


----------



## Falkus (Dec 5, 2006)

"I'm only seeing double," Dyria protested. "And I can still breath just fine with only one lung working properly. I've had worse. Hells, I've been killed before. Twice. But I suppose there's no avoiding the fact that you need to rest to get your magic back," she sighed. "Resting it is."

She glanced at her ring gauntlet, where her whip dagger rested when not in use. "My whip felt more powerful after it absorbed the demon. I think I'll take a few hours and see just what exactly it can do now."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2006)

Alethia grins and taps Dyria semi-gently in the stomach, knowing full well that it would probably send the woman to her knees or at least make her realize that she's one short step from falling over. "When you've had a good night's rest. And not before," she grinned wickedly. "Priestess' orders," she added cheerfully.

_*And I am fully able to see that it's enforced. *_  Naverone adds just as cheerfully. _*I watched you almost die defeating that demon. You are in no shape to do any experimenting right now.* _ he said more sternly._*Only the dead become myths. And it is not your time yet.*_ Dyria gets the strongest impression that he's fully able and willing to keep a spectral eye on her and then act as a snitch if she sneaks up out of bed to do something other than visit the latrine or mess hall for the next day or so.

ooc:
Doctor's sometimes have to be tough and sneaky in order to make their patients see reason. I figure Faerunian cleric/healers have to be the same way sometimes too.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 5, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid my fifth circle spells are completely tapped out and most of my fourth circle spells as well." Alethia shook her head when Timrin asked how the group was doing. "Kayla needs at least a day to recover from her wounds, Murdoch was badly burned by that demon and not to mention that both you and Dyria look like hell. Fin and Barnak probably need to pray for their spells as much as I do." Alethia told Timrin. "We all could probably do with a day's rest and another in preperation. Anything less would be suicide." she said, summing up the situation as baldly as she could.
> 
> ooc:
> Using circles instead of levels..... seems to fit with the moon goddess thing and all, plus I don't recall us ever using the term 'levels' In Character. Ooo... Did our characters level?




Didn't level quite yet.

So whats everyone doing when not sleeping?


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2006)

ooc:
Alethia is praying for spells, repairing equipment, visiting the medical wards and helping out where she can, not to mention making sure that Dyria and Kayla stay in bed, plus helping out with any planning for the city defenses. Naverone is helping out there, considering that he is a former demonic warlord and can offer some advice on defending a city against hordes of ravening evil.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 5, 2006)

Murdoch and Barnak will try to get a feel for the Dragon-demon's whereabouts. They'll do this by chatting with Lord Hornblade and his wizards.

Also, they'll try to get a better feel on the city's vulnerabilities.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 5, 2006)

After getting treatment and proper care of his wounds, Timrin would like to stay near to Lord Hornblade and his war planners.  His agenda is two-fold:

1)  Offer his advice and experience to aid in the defense of Silverymoon and the North.

2)  Open a subtle discourse on relations between Silverymoon and Waterdeep.  Have they changed since the loss of Lord Piergeron?  

Possible other topics depending on the course of the conversation... the strange behavior of Lady Laeral, the uncanny rise of Lord Zarun, where is the Lady Alustrial?, what could have possibly brought down the mythal?  is it permanent?, 

Timrin is hoping to secure an ally in the Lord of Silverymoon and subtly convey his mistrust of Zarun's sudden rise to power and what it might mean for Waterdeep.

He has significant diplomacy (+25) and sense motive modifiers (+15) to aid him and provide insight to the man's true intentions.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 5, 2006)

Shando will spend his time tending to wounded civilians.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> After getting treatment and proper care of his wounds, Timrin would like to stay near to Lord Hornblade and his war planners.  His agenda is two-fold:
> 
> 1)  Offer his advice and experience to aid in the defense of Silverymoon and the North.
> 
> ...




(Diplomacy Check = 35)

Hornblade relates that Alustriel disappeared shortly after Khelben and Laeral did.  Possibly the same way (some kind of divert teleport trick), as she was last seen teleporting to see an old friend.  The friend claims that she never arrived, and his story seems to check out, including magically.  The mythal was deactivated using her personal magical password, which theorhetically could only be used by her.  It is a very minor spell (it doesnt even take a slot) tied into one's Truename. The mythal is not broken, but no one can override her orders, so until that obstacle is dealt with, it cannot be reactivated.

Hornblade says relations have not changed, although he is concerned with the stability of Waterdeep and Zarun's meteoric rise.  Nonetheless, Waterdeep is the largest , wealthiest, and militarily strongest power in the region, and Silverymoon does need its assistance against the numerous threats facing the North and the Sword Coast.  In fact, if Waterdeep's forces do not arrive soon, there will be some serious trouble up here, as the local forces are largely stuck in the city while the enemy might be preparing to strike at other, less-defended targets.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch and Barnak will try to get a feel for the Dragon-demon's whereabouts. They'll do this by chatting with Lord Hornblade and his wizards.
> 
> Also, they'll try to get a better feel on the city's vulnerabilities.




the dragon, over the course of the day, assuming constant recon by Murdoch and Barnak however they do it.

The dragon for a short while oversees the fortification of the pass, then alters his iron plates to be in many places concave, such that a number of troops can ride him.  Along with a large portion of his remaining manticore force, he moves to avoid the city, downstream, and then they cross the river to the opposite side as the pass.  He leads them against roads and bridges, and sets the woods ablaze.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Alethia is praying for spells, repairing equipment, visiting the medical wards and helping out where she can, not to mention making sure that Dyria and Kayla stay in bed, plus helping out with any planning for the city defenses. Naverone is helping out there, considering that he is a former demonic warlord and can offer some advice on defending a city against hordes of ravening evil.




I can't speak for Dyria, but Kayla sleeps most of the time, complaining quite a bit when she's awake.  The medics suggest one additional day in bed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2006)

Hornblade is anxious for you guys to find the airship


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2006)

ooc:
Alethia agrees with the medics' assement and makes Kayla stay in bed an additional day. If Dyria is well enough by this time, she'll be allowed up. Alethia also goes over the city defenses and notes the lack of bridges. "My lord, the mythal might not be able to be reactivated any time soon. Perhaps you could invest in some mundane bridges and wooden draw bridges in the meantime. If nothing else, they would be easy to get rid of once you get the mythal working again." her expression was bleak as she heard about the mythal's deactivation.

"My lord, I fear that your lady is dead or worse under Cronos' control." she said bluntly. "If she does return, do not trust her, for she is likely not the same woman you knew before." she said, relating the tale of the shape-shifting cats and the capture of the Namer.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 7, 2006)

Dyria will stay in bed for the prerequisite day, though complain loudly and try to sneak out early.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2006)

We should lay low for the requisite one day to get Dyria back on her feet and fighting before we set out to claim the airship.  Kayla will most likely remain behind (unless she protests sufficiently otherwise   )

In the meantime I would suggest Murdock and Banak locate the ship and perhaps keep tabs on it with some of Silverymoon's help perhaps?  The demon-dragon should be easy enough to find once we are ready to address that problem.

Timrin will be ready to go early the next day.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2006)

Naverone sees Dyria try to sneak out of the medical ward and warns Alethia who takes a short cut and intercepts her before she can get very far. "What are you trying to do? Get yourself killed?" she askes as she escorts the fighter back to the med wards. "Let me tell you one thing, I will not have another friend die at the hand's of Cronos' soldiers. Now park it sister, and get some rest or I'll knock you out and have one of the wizards around here cast a geas on you that will keep you here for a month." she tells Dyria, pointing to the bed.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 8, 2006)

"I've been dead actually. It's surprisingly peaceful, and it helps put a lot of things in perspective," Dyria commented, but eventually went back to bed at Alethia's assistance. Dyria just wasn't the sort of person who liked to lie around doing nothing.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2006)

"Uhuh. But I bet if you get killed by Cronos' soldiers, your death will be anything but peaceful. Remember, they steal souls."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 8, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> In the meantime I would suggest Murdock and Banak locate the ship and perhaps keep tabs on it with some of Silverymoon's help perhaps?  The demon-dragon should be easy enough to find once we are ready to address that problem.




Murdoch and Barnak will indeed scout for the ship (using Barnal's clairvoyance & Prying eyes); teleport there if it's safe; scan the area touroughly, and see if it's possible to bring it back. Any companion in good shape is welcome to come along.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> We should lay low for the requisite one day to get Dyria back on her feet and fighting before we set out to claim the airship.  Kayla will most likely remain behind (unless she protests sufficiently otherwise   )




Kayla tends to complain to avoid pain, not approach it. She wishes everyone good luck between naps.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch and Barnak will indeed scout for the ship (using Barnal's clairvoyance & Prying eyes); teleport there if it's safe; scan the area touroughly, and see if it's possible to bring it back. Any companion in good shape is welcome to come along.




They find the ship, largely intact, floating atop the river.  Ropes and netting are being used to tie it to the shore and keep to from floating away, and at least some of the outer rings of the "sail" have been brought up on the beach.  Bits of wood keep parts of the beached area slightly raised.  It is otherwise submerged up to the "sail" surrounding it.  

There are as many as two hundred ragged though able-bodied men around the ship, many missing weapons and armor.  Soggy supplies are piled up on the shore.  Another fifty to one hundred injured soldiers are laying on improvised beds and being treated by their companions.  There is a huge fire in the middle of their camp providing warmth, and being used as a makeshift forge, which at closer examination is an enormous funeral pyre.  Between the people falling out of the ship when the force walls failed, the impact,  and the flooding of the lower levels, a minority of the crew is alive and well.  Fin's walls still blocked the stairway when the ship landed and flooded, and the sail covering so large a surface of the water prevented many of those who DID swim out the holes from where the force walls used to from surfacing before drowning.

The men are seeming working to repair the ship, and working on pumping and bucketing water into a makeshift shute they built.  It seems they have managed to reactivate the force walls on the bottom half of the ship, but need to get the water out to take off.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2006)

Alethia manages to waylay Timrin and update him on Dyria and Kayla's health. "It looks like they'll be okay in a day or so. Caught Dyria trying to sneak out and I gave her a rationing and escorted her back to her bed." she chuckled.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2006)

So after Murdoch reports this, wat does everyone do?


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 10, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So after Murdoch reports this, wat does everyone do?




OOC:  How close are they to Silverymoon?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2006)

A couple miles up the river.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 10, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> A couple miles up the river.




OOC:  In an area that Silverymoon still controls?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  In an area that Silverymoon still controls?
> 
> Hawkeye




In the sense that thee other side doesn't control it, yes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 10, 2006)

OOC:  So we might be able to get some backup?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2006)

Possible, but moving lots of forces outside the city could provoke an attack, and without the bridges, moving forces in and out is difficult and timec-onsuming.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2006)

ooc
They've been decimated right? Low Morale and all that. What if we show up and give them a choice between surrendering and helping Silverymoon or dying? Considering that we killed Kastitos (bad spelling) and that unstoppable demon guy, not to mention lots of their forces, a chance at survival verses sure death would look pretty sweet in comparision. Especially if the offer was made by either Shando or Alethia or both in full glowy glory.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 11, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So after Murdoch reports this, wat does everyone do?



OCC: Sorry (again) for the delay - been travelling with no net access

IC: Murdoch reports telepathically what he sees. From 200ft in the air, he'll blast the forge with an eldrich spear-vitriolic blast.

Barnak, next to him, will try out Rain of embers, centered on the forge, and will follow up with storm of shards

OCC: I'm assuming 1 day has passed, if not, Barnak will only use Storm of shards twice.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2006)

Alethia's brow furrows as Naverone relays Murdoch and Barnak's report. "Scouting. They're only supposed to scout the area! What part of that didn't they understand?" she muttered turned to Timrin and relayed what they're doing or considering to do.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 12, 2006)

Timrin simply shakes his head.  "Wizards have always been a headstrong lot.  I gave up trying to control them a long time ago.  Hopefully they know what they are doing."

"I would have hoped we might be able cause minimal bloodshed in retaking that sky fortress.  Like it or not we may actually need some prisoners to crew the vessel or at least train a more trustworthy lot."

OOC:  He knows they are not technically wizards but they are kind of all the same to him.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2006)

Naverone snorted. *I have another name for it.* Then to Barnak and Murdoch (Both Alethia and Timrin can hear what he's saying). _ *We need some live ones! Don't kill them all or we will have a most difficult time in trying to pilot that monstrous hulk!*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 13, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Sorry (again) for the delay - been travelling with no net access
> 
> IC: Murdoch reports telepathically what he sees. From 200ft in the air, he'll blast the forge with an eldrich spear-vitriolic blast.
> 
> ...




Storm of Shards is always centered on Barnak, so he has to approach invisibly, cast Rain of Roses, land, and cast storm of shards form two or three squares into the rain of roses, since its doubtful then that anyone would be interested in walking up to to hit him him and taking that 10d6/round.  

He does this.  Much the the army is huddled around the fire, either keeping warm, or smithing.  

Murdoch hits the makeshift forge with a blast of acid, destroying it.  It explodes, and the acid gets caught in the fire, emitting toxic smoke.  The roses and shards come next.  As many as half of the force is killed, badly wounded, or permanently blinded. 

An apparent leader, a middle-aged man, steps forward, and shouts towards Murdoch and Barnak "Soldiers of Silverymoon, please desist your assault.  We surrender.  We have numerous wounded, we are low on supplies, and most of our leaders are dead.  Our lord Cronos will certainly pay the appropriate ransom for our safe return."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 13, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> An apparent leader, a middle-aged man, steps forward, and shouts towards Murdoch and Barnak "Soldiers of Silverymoon, please desist your assault.  We surrender.  We have numerous wounded, we are low on supplies, and most of our leaders are dead.  Our lord Cronos will certainly pay the appropriate ransom for our safe return."




Murdoch shouts: "Soldiers of Chronos, lay down all your weapons in a pile next to your forge. Any resistance will be dealt with brutally. Have all of your men exit the airship. Any damage to it will be paid in blood."

OCC: intimidate +13

Looking around the wounded soldiers (looking for some that are relatively uninjured (i.e. not affected by Barnak's spells, hence not evil)). "Who here knows how to fly this ship?"

Murdoch relays this to his companions. "You should come"  he tells them, "If our ennemy learns that we have control of the airship, they may come back and Barnak  I may no longer be able to control the situation".


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 13, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch shouts: "Soldiers of Chronos, lay down all your weapons in a pile next to your forge. Any resistance will be dealt with brutally. Have all of your men exit the airship. Any damage to it will be paid in blood."
> 
> OCC: intimidate +13
> 
> ...




The leader, one of the less-affected ones, says "Do as he says.  All of you," then turns to Murdoch "We only know bits and pieces.  It was always flown by Calicos and his metal men.   Using the controls requires an extremely disciplined mind adept at magic (i.e. Concenrtration and Spellcraft, UMB, and/or Know checks) to use the control crystals or some excellent knowledge of physics to operate it manually.  We are unsure if e can fly it at all, but we are pretty sure we have repaired everytihng that is essential.  we just need to get enough water out of it so it can be light enough to fly, and so we can unflood the control room.  We have the power working again, and the force walls, too.  I'm sure if we had powerful enough spellcasters there would be much easier ways to get the water out."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 13, 2006)

Naverone relays the information and Alethia prepares some Teleport spells. "I have a few teleports ready, Timrin. I can take a few of us to the ship," she says.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Naverone relays the information and Alethia prepares some Teleport spells. "I have a few teleports ready, Timrin. I can take a few of us to the ship," she says.



OCC: Keep in mind that it's a few miles away. The old fashion method cold work too


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2006)

ooc:
Didn't realize. 
But if you want to go for flash, teleports are good too.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Naverone relays the information and Alethia prepares some Teleport spells. "I have a few teleports ready, Timrin. I can take a few of us to the ship," she says.




"I am ready," Timrin says.  "We can leave whenever you are."

OOC:  How many can you take?  Others remaining are Shando, Dyria, & Fin.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2006)

ooc:
She can take three additional medium sized creatures (1 per caster level.)


----------



## frostrune (Dec 14, 2006)

OOC:  Actually you probably can't teleport there because you have never seen it.  Scratch that... you could teleport onto the ship.  That we have definitely seen it.

IC:  "Hmmm... that is one short of optimal."  Timrin seems to stop and think for a moment.

"Fin, will definitely be required.  He amongst all of us should be able to get the water pumped out of the ship.  Shando should certainly go.  These men are suffering, enemy or not.  Perhaps Ilmater can show them a more righteous path?" <he winks at the monk>

He looks at Dyria briefly before saying, "And the last should be Dyria.  I can summon Heironimous and make the ride in half a glass."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Actually you probably can't teleport there because you have never seen it.  Scratch that... you could teleport onto the ship.  That we have definitely seen it.
> 
> IC:  "Hmmm... that is one short of optimal."  Timrin seems to stop and think for a moment.
> 
> ...




That stuff happens.. Now what all?


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2006)

"Looks like we're walking or riding," Alethia grins.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 15, 2006)

Timrin would like to speak with the one who seems to be the leader

After Murdock points him out...

"You Sir, you speak for these men?",  Timrin asks.  

At his afirmative, Timrin continues.  "I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle of Waterdeep.  We are here to aid in Silverymoon's defense.  You are now prisoners of this war _you_ started and will be treated as such.  Soon you will be turned over for judgement to the proper authorities in Silverymoon."

"Until then, my companions and I have been ordered to secure this ship and any bounty or intelligence within.  If there are others hiding below decks or any other traps or defenses we should be aware of, I'd advise you to speak now.  Such acts of conscience may be looked upon with favor when judgement is passed.  Omission of any such details may be accounted as further acts of aggression."

"Have you anything to say?"

OOC:  Timrin puts on his best show of military bravado.  With a stern look of confident superiority, his uses his considerable diplomacy skills to try and urge this crowd to do the right thing (Diplomacy +25)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2006)

Alethia, glowing with the Nimbus of light, nods her head in agreement to Timrin's words. "If you help us, it may go easier with you. Cronos has most likely abandoned you, for true demons of that caliber consider mortals to be either potential meals or cannon fodder. At least with us, you don't have to worry about your souls being used to power some demonic weapon or vehicle."



ooc:
Aiding Timrin in the bluff/intimidate department.
Alethia's Diplomancy: 14

Naverone's bluff/intimidate/diplomancy skills: DM's perogative.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 15, 2006)

Dyria will just stand behind Timrin and Alethia, and look menacing.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 15, 2006)

Shando will immediately see to triaging and treating the wounded.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 15, 2006)

The enemy's morale is quite low, and Murdoch and Barnak's show of force was a very effective deterrent, especially for humans used to be being bullied by magical bosses.  The sudden appearance of rest of you scares them even more, especially Dryia's writhing, multiheaded whip and Alethia and Shando's frightening glows.

The leader bows before Timrin.  "I am Gamulos.  I will take responsability for these men.  The ship is yours.  There are no traps.  We will return with you to Silverymoon."

"They will treat us fairly.  We have no other choice.  What say you, men?"

The troops seem to agree.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2006)

Once they seem to agree, Alethia shimmering glow fades once she sees how well and truely frightened these guys are and a hint of sympathy creeps in. _*These guys need healing of some sort or another, I'd like to stay and help Shando. *_ She told Timrin briefly through Naverone. _*Most of these guys look like they're just cannon fodder, dupes really. If we can turn them to our side, that will help out more in the long run than trying them for war crimes or whatever. And in the end, helping Silverymoon's defenses will go along way in atoning for those warcrimes.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 15, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Once they seem to agree, Alethia shimmering glow fades once she sees how well and truely frightened these guys are and a hint of sympathy creeps in. _*These guys need healing of some sort or another, I'd like to stay and help Shando. *_ She told Timrin briefly through Naverone. _*Most of these guys look like they're just cannon fodder, dupes really. If we can turn them to our side, that will help out more in the long run than trying them for war crimes or whatever. And in the end, helping Silverymoon's defenses will go along way in atoning for those warcrimes.*_




There isn't actually any evidence any of these guys committed any war crimes.  All they did at this battle was sail in its direction and get shot down.  Without divination, it would be impossible to find out what these guys may or may not have done in previous battles.  

Everonye rather frantically tends to the wounded, including some of those you had initiatlly thout were dead and another bunch of wounded you didnt see before. In all, of the 500 who began this mission, 150 or so survived, about half of whom are badly hurt.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 15, 2006)

Timrin calls everyone together briefly.

"I doubt these men will give any of us trouble but I would suggest at least two of us remain outside the ship to guard them and tend to their wounds.  I would suggest Shando and Alethia for this task.  You both have the ability to heal and means of quick escape should they decide to rise up.  Naverone can keep those of us inside abreast of what is going on should trouble arise."

"Fin, we will most certainly need your expertise in getting the water ejected from the lower levels.  I imagine you are up to the task?", he smirks knowingly. 

"Dyria and I will simply play bodyguards to Murdock and Banak.  Their arcane knowledge is the only hope we have of getting this hulk back off the ground."

He looks around the group for agreement.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 15, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin calls everyone together briefly.
> 
> "I doubt these men will give any of us trouble but I would suggest at least two of us remain outside the ship to guard them and tend to their wounds.  I would suggest Shando and Alethia for this task.  You both have the ability to heal and means of quick escape should they decide to rise up.  Naverone can keep those of us inside abreast of what is going on should trouble arise."
> 
> ...





Fin can summon more water elementals who can make quick work of it.  Barnak and Murdoch find that they have quite a bit of trouble using the manual controls, though they can manage.  They would need a device to translate the language from the control crystal to use it.  Naverone, however, can fly it pretty well with the control crystal.  The inside is a total mess, thans to the blizzard and the flooding. It will need quite a bit of refurbishing on the inside to look really nice again.  There are also plenty of magical features in this thing that do not work yet, but it can fly, and most of the weapons work (most of those that do not, do not becuase there is no more dry gunpowder.  There is plenty of that in Silverymoon).  After several hours, you manage to get it off the ground.  

Are you going to load in the troops, or make them march to Silverymoon?  Then what?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 15, 2006)

"We should spend bring back these poor souls to Silvermoon, arm the weapons, and then go Dragon-Demon hunting. What say you all?"


----------



## frostrune (Dec 16, 2006)

Timrin cups his hand in his chin thoughtfully.

"Murdock, Shando, and I can march this lot back to Silverymoon*.  The rest of you can remain to guard the ship."

"What I would like to do is keep the fact that the ship is operable under wraps.  If we eliminate the threat of the demon dragon, perhaps the defenders of Silverymoon can make repairs to the vessel and keep it secure."

"I can see using this as a weapon against the twice-damned somewhere down the road but I'd rather not tip our hand just yet."

*because we can move fast


----------



## kirinke (Dec 16, 2006)

"Get going then," Alethia said with a grin. "I'm sure we can keep ourselves occupied. There's still plenty of things we took from Calicos which needs to be identified." 

"Timrin, if you can, while you're in SilveryMoon, see if you can stock up on things that'll down a demonic beastie made of magma. You know, cold-based things would probably work best." she waved towards the ship. "Meanwhile, we'll look around and see if we can find anything that'll take that flying demon thing down."

ooc:
We probably need a loot list from the stuff we took from Calikos when we chopped off his head. Also, since we're going up against a fiendish dragon made of magma and flame, I think we should stock up on cold based weapons/spells. I know Alethia really doesn't have much in the way of such things as she's used to hunting things that are very vulnerable to fire.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 16, 2006)

Hiding the ship is not really possible, but Naverone does manage to fly it to the city.

You can buy cold-based items in the city.

The enemy chooses not to approach the city to rescue Cronos' men.  Moving into range of the city's seige weapons and wizards requires too much of a committment to recover the decimated force.  You manage to march them down without difficulty.

However, as you move through some nearby trees, one of them seems to open up, and Beor unmelds from it.  He says "I have come to warn you.  Things are turning bad in Waterdeep.  Zarun claims he has evidence that Lt. Cmdr. Kiran was a Rashemi agent who convinced Aleena to authorize the attack on the Thayan Enclave and ruin relations between Waterdeep and Thay in preparation for an invasion. Of course, this works hand-in-hand with Thay's claim that Rashman was preparing to attack them, which they are using to justify the war they are now waging against Rasheman.  To make matters worse, they are implicating you in the cover-up.  He claims that you arranged to get Kayla into his house to spy on him, and you brought her here to help her escape the city when he became suspicious.  It is only a matter of time before Zarun sends his men, and the City Guard to raid your company and arrest everyone. "


----------



## Falkus (Dec 16, 2006)

After hearing the news, Dyria turned to face the others. She knew she should have killed Zarun. "Zarun has been hiding behind the law all along, and we've been respecting because we couldn't 'prove' anything. Obviously, what he expects us to do is come back and fight these charges through the legal system. I propose that we don't do this. Instead, we go back and we kill him. What we should have done at the start. We then get a reputable cleric to talk with his corpse, and hopefully, get the information to undue all the EVIL that he's done and supported."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 16, 2006)

Alethia looks grim as Naverone relays the information. "So, it begins." she says with no real surprise. She had expected Zarun to pull something like this as they are a direct threat to his power. 

_*Dyria, child. Think! He expects us to do exactly that, kill him or attack him without trial. That way his claims will be proven in the eyes of the populance who will turn against us. He is enormously popular remember that. The only way we can beat him is by playing those the legal system against him.*_ Naverone warned. _*I've played this route myself. Don't fall for his tricks. Or it will be you who swings from the gallows and not him.*_


----------



## Falkus (Dec 16, 2006)

"I've gone down this road before too. It might not be right in the eyes of the law, but when I traveled it, I saved a rather large number of people from suffering the horrors of slavery, and all I had to do was kill about a dozen merchants involved in the slave trade. My conscience is clear," Dyria replied to Naverone. "And do you really think we can beat him at his own game? He's consistently outwitted us and concealed the truth ever since we met him. I say enoughs enough. He may not be big and red and ugly, but he's just as evil as the demon I killed on the battlefield the other day. I'm not going to risks countless thousands of innocent people just because I don't have 'proof'."

"As for proving his claims when we kill him, all we have to do his keep his mouth intact when we kill him, and we can get a reputable cleric question his corpse. The only other way we'll be able to disprove what he says would be if one of us got captured by his men, and he turned out the be the gloating sort."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 17, 2006)

_*And he'd have contingences for just that sort of thing dammit. Listen to me for once child. I know what games he's playing because I've played them myself back when I was on the other side.*_ Naverone told her harshly. _*You go off on a killing spree and you'll do more harm than good. If it comes down to it, I will stop you child. I am not going to see you throw your life away. He's probably Raku in disguise in any case or Abarax. If you go against him without a proper demon-killing weapon, your soul's corpse will be carrion fodder before the gates of hell at day's end.*_ and you have no doubt that he will do whatever in his power to keep Dyria from committing murder. 

_*The only way we are going to expose him for what he is, is in the most public way we can. And that means a trial. *_he sounded thoughtful. _*We might be able to get him angry enough that whatever spell or ability he's using to disguise himself will be compromised. Hmmmmm... *_ you can tell now that he's starting to plot. And that's a very scary thought there.....

ooc:
If you remember, Alethia does tend to go glowy whenever she goes into battle. That's partially due to Naverone being a durned strong demon and getting pissed off.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 17, 2006)

Timrin is fuming; his brows furrowed, his eyes a stormcloud of silver fire.  "Enough arguing amongst ourselves!  It accomplishes nothing."

"We cannot simply kill him, Dyria.  Despite all the chaos and harm he is causing we cannot prove he is doing it on purpose.  He could be a dupe or simply someone who _thinks_ he is doing the right thing.  Such would not be the first travesty caused by a benevolent leader."

"Do I believe any of it?  Not a word.  But that still does not allow me to strike."

"The question becomes do we surrender ourselves and submit to the justice system or do we run and prove our innocence?  I for one would like to speak with some trusted allies within Waterdeep before deciding."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 17, 2006)

"I say speak with those trusted allies first. Going in without any plan would be downright foolish." Alethia stated through Naverone. "Hellfires, this is difficult, let's meet back up in Silverymoon and try to make a sane plan."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 18, 2006)

"Upon reaching Silverymoon I suggest we contact the Paladin Texter.  He is one of the few powerful citizens to openly oppose Zarun and also a paragon of righteousness and law.  He may have some useful advice for us."

"We should also seek the wisdom of our Gods.  I know there is a temple to Helm in Silverymoon, there certainly may be others."

OOC:  I am suggesting communes or divinations with our respective gods and perhaps a scrying/message combo with Texter.  Or perhaps a sending or two.  We may need NPC help to cast a large quantity of these spells.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 18, 2006)

"Zarun is the one who insisted we take Kayla.  He is certainly lying, though we have known that he has acted dishonorably in the past.  I knew we should have taken steps to secure Waterdeep before coming here."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Dec 19, 2006)

Upon his return to Silverymoon Timrin will pay an immediate visit to the Temple of Helm to explain his situation to the High priest we met in defense of the force bridges.

He will then ask for his help in seeking divine guidance from Helm himself.

OOC:  a divination or commune seeking Helm's advice as to whether we should flee from justice to prove our innocence or return to Waterdeep and face a perhaps corrupt justice system?

Can Alethia learn and cast a scry/greater scry, message combo so we can speak with Texter at a distance?  Can she learn a number of sending spells that we may issue orders to our followers at a distance?  I'm assuming this means we may need to wait at least one more day.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 19, 2006)

"It seems to me that Zarun is trying to distract us. The more we focus on our stronghold, the less we can fight the real threats. Indeed, we should head back to Waterdeep, but not before taking care of the Dragon-Demon. Let us bring its head to Zarun and lets see what he has to say!

Worse comes to worse, we can ask our followers to disband and keep a low profile. Zarun cannot destroy what is invisible. He can do nothing if our stronghold is empty. Our allies could keep large items, such as our mithal device, and our followers could regroup, when we need them to.

Remember our organization's notto: we are the _*hidden * _ shield!"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2006)

ooc:
She can cast Scry.... But by the reading of the spell, it would be better if Texter knew he was being scried on. Maybe a message via one of Alethia's Lantern Archons? That way they can cast a two-way scry. And if you want, Alethia can also contact the local Selunites and appraise them of the situation and ask for advice. It would also be good to see if Shando can get some Tyrrans on our side, because from what I've read, they're the Faerunite equivalent of the local lawyers/judges etc. (Illmater, Torm and Tyr are closely allied churches I believe)


----------



## Falkus (Dec 21, 2006)

Dyra, on the other hand, will pray to Tymora for luck when she has time, on they assumption that they'll need large amounts of it to get through the next couple of weeks.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2006)

ooc
Pray double time. 
I think that Tymora has been with this group from the get-go.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 22, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Pray double time.
> I think that Tymora has been with this group from the get-go.




OOC:  Yeah, well we need her to give us some good luck now instead of the bad that she has been favoring us with.    

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 23, 2006)

Sorry, external workload stuff.

Various communications and divinations produce the following information:

Zarun has continued to inflame the populace with rhetoric about equality, while at the same time (apparently) causing a few more key disappearances within the military.  

The populace is enraged by the accusations regarding the Thayan enclave.  This has brought an enormous amount of pressure on establishment figures.  People generally believe Zarun.

A key labor leader was recently assasinated, and he of course is blaming the merchant houses.  Texter is highly skeptical that they actually were responsable.  

Meanwhile, Zarun has continued to use his apparently-endless fortune to provide handouts in the poorest areas, and uses his overly-large (as in, illegally large, but it has gotten to the point that no one is willing to take action) personal army to provide security to certain areas and tend to certain needs.  

He has gotten much credit for the destruction of two large, goblinoid street gangs, in a series of massive raids, but it is worth noting that these gangs were direct competitors to labor-affiliated gangsters whom Zarun may be allied with  and who have become vastly more powerful as his might has increased(Most Waterdeep unions tend to have strong ethnic or species elements to them, and tend to exclude goblinoids to keep jobs for natives).

Churches are finding it harder and harder to provide tiher usual services, due to increased unrest in many areas of the city.  There have also been reports of intimidation by gangster types directed against churches providing social services.  Zarun is offering his own forces to help escort them, though for now most are taking their chances with their own warriors.

Zarun's enemies are now mostly fighting a holding action.  The city will fall apart without commerce and without churches ,so they believe that at some point his advances will stop.  They have largely given up on defeating him in general, however, instead choosing to try to cut their losses.  

The churches and Texter say that they may not be able to protect you.  You have become a liability, though unfairly.  In the short term, they say, your public involvement with old guard politics would hurt them far more than it would help.  Furthermore, Zarun will probably be attempting to arrest Lt. Cmdr. Kiran, who is still within your compound, any day now, and that could create a public confrontation that you would not be able to win even with their backing.  It is likely that they plan to arrest everyone there and confiscate all that they find.  They may raid it, or they may beseige it for a while first.  It is unclear which they are preparing to do.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 24, 2006)

"So, his own actions will damn him eventually," Alethia said calmly. "I suggest that if lord Taern is willing, we remove ourselves to here. Silverymoon needs us badly and we do have a proto mythal that they can probably modify to help with the defenses of this city." she shook her head. "If nothing else, we can try a commune now to see if Zarun is working for the twice damned or is a twice damned himself." 

When she heard the news about Maggie, her expression was grim to say the least. "We need to get her out of there."


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 25, 2006)

"Not just Maggie, but as much of the company as we can, immediately, with promises to return for the rest when we can."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Dec 25, 2006)

_*Indeed, we will do no one any good in the gaol or on the chopping block. For the rest, they may be able to fade into the background and into the city, possibly even into skullport if it comes down to it. Zarun's own policies will be his downfall, even if he is only a power hungry pawn.*_ Naverone agreed and added. _*Though I do suggest that we answer Zarun's accusations as soon as possible. Otherwise he will use that to our disadvantage. Perhaps by using a celestial agent of Tyr? Some of them can sense lies I think. If we agree to an inquest by our own churches and temples, it would be very much in our favor. But not in WaterDeep. I think here would be best.*_ 

ooc:
Naverone would agree to being questioned directly by either the paladins of Tyr or whoever. He has nothing to hide and I suspect that any scholar of religious history would know about his ahh former exploits. And Alethia has even less to hide.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok, so what is the game plan.  How can you get all that stuff and so many people out of Waterdeep?


----------



## kirinke (Dec 26, 2006)

ooc
Lots of bags of holdings etc, mass teleports/teleports for those we can get out and I assume the place has escape tunnels in case of unpleasantness. Most of the low level supports will probably have to make their way through the sewers and other less savory places (I suspect that they will be carrying alot of gear too, some for their own use and to use as bribes in the right places). I assume that Lord Hornblade will be willing to help out there. We helped save his city after all and we can probably trade on some of our items and the use of our personel as well. I know Alethia will be more than happy in loaning out her flock of crows, archons and small birds to act as spies/scouts. 

And then anything else the rest can think of. We do have lots of resources that Zarun was a fool to simply throw away by those false accusions. But by your description of events, Zarun is crazy at the very least and one of the twice damned at the worst.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2006)

Taern approaches you with severa other decorated warriors and dozens of other troops.  Pointing to a large, muscular, red-haired human, he says "This is Helm Dwarf-Friend, Ruling Master of Sundabar."  Pointing to a powerfuly-built, adamantine-covered dwarf with a huge hammer on his back, wearing the holy symbol of Moradin and a silver flag with a red axe sheathed in flames, he says "This is Rorann Stonehammer, High Priest of Moradin, leader of the Hammers of Moradin, here on behalf of King Harbromm of Citidel Adbar."  Pointing out another dwarf, whose symbol is a overflowing beer mug, he says "This is King Bruenor Battlehammer," he points out a female dwarf, saying "...and this is Unnal Hornwinder, visier to King Emerus Warcrown of Citidel Felbarr," and finally an elven female, who he introduces as Yeshelne Amrallatha, High Priest of Corellon Larethian and representative of the High Council of Everlund.

Taern announces "These are the representatives of the Silver Marches present here today.  They constitute a qorum of the alliance.  Lord Zarun of Waterdeep has invoked Article 7 of the Lords' Alliance treaty, of which the Silver Marches is a party, which provides for the extradition of wanted criminals.  He has requested that we confiscate the ship you captured from Cronos, and return you in chains to Waterdeep for trial on charges of high treason. Without you, our city would have fallen, and with it, the whole region.  Only Dyria, with her unique blade, could have slain the enemy's invincible leader; only Murdoch, with his unlimited supply of powerful anti-magic, could has suppressed the Moonbridges repeatedly;  Only Fin could have summoned so many water elementals to stop the attack by sea; Few could have slain hundreds of the enemy in combat, or defeated Cronos' invading force alone.  Our initial interrogations indicate that Cronos' men were to bombard the city from above adn land 500 men inside the city, capturing key points. We are greatful, but not turning you over will lead to the loss of our alies to the south, such as Waterdeep and Neverwinter.  Please, explain what is going on here, so we can decide how to procede."


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 27, 2006)

"I am Shando, humble servent of Ilmater.  Faerun faces a dire threat these days.  A group of demons who call themselves The Twice Damned has escaped their prison and made their way to Faerun.  We do not know their entire plan.  However, members of our company have been blessed with powerful weapons to defeat them.  Dyria carried the weapon to defeat the leader of the army that was arrayed before Silverymoon.  I carry the means to defeat Cronos within me.  The others of our company carry similar abilities.  One of the identities of the Twice Damned is unknown to us.  Zarun may be that one or in service to that Twice Damned.  We are unsure.  It could be that he is just a greedy, powerful human who is using teh chaos of these days to enrich himself.  Know this:  It was at his insistence that we come here, instead of investigating the events in Waterdeep, events that we feel would have lead back to him.  I cannot speak for the others, but I will willingly submit myself to any divinations you require to determine my veracity.  Sending us back to Waterdeep can hand victory to our enemies.  I do understand that you need to do what is best to protect your people.  Please choose wisely."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Dec 27, 2006)

"Well spoken my friend," Timrin says to Shando putting a hand on his shoulder.

He steps forward to introduce himself and continue.  He bows humbly.

"I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle, Paladin of Helm and Knight of Tethyr.  I do not lead this company but I have proudly served with them for quite some time.  I say to you these accusations are wholly false."

"The power structure in Waterdeep is rapidly changing.  Zarun's rise is overly rapid and nearly complete.  Few persons or institutions of power remain to oppose him.  The Hidden Shield has remained beyond his control.  Thus if he cannot control us, he has invented another way to be rid of us."

"We are not your enemies.  We are not enemies of Waterdeep.  We serve no political agenda.  Every one of us is commited to stopping this devastation."

"I, too, will willingly submit to any means of verification you put before us but I beg you, look upon the events in Waterdeep with clear eyes and stout hearts.  This Zarun cannot be trusted.  The City has been in turmoil since his arrival.  You may call it coincidence but his rapid rise to power has been in direct relation to the rash of tragedies and attacks on the established leaders and institutions.  His rhetoric is divisive.  He says all the right things but his actions smack of arogance and tyranny."

"Believe what you will of me but please *do not,* for the sake of your people, take him at his word."

He bows again and slowly backs up a few paces.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 27, 2006)

Alethia steps forward, glowing softly with the silvery, shimmering nimbus of light that seems to cloak her like the finest mantle. "My friends speak the truth my lords. We are committed to destroying the twice damned and have no other objective beyond ensuring the saftey of those who cannot protect themselves from these monsters. The chaos and wars between the various nations I believe are a direct result of the twice-damned's manipulations. No one is truly at fault here save the twice damned themselves. And while we are embroiled with the politics of a corrupt Waterdeep Lord, they will come closer to achieving their goals and more innocent souls will fall to them." she looked tired. 

"Zarun is ally to no one but himself and twists the laws and the minds of the people to suit his needs instead of using his power and position to protect the people he has rulership over. Instead of upholding the law, he uses it to create chaos." she smiled, but it was without humour, most of them probably know that she herself is chaotic good. "And the chaos he creates serves only evil." she shook her head and looked squarely at the nobles. 

"I cannot speak for the others, but I will willingly and gladly submit to any verification or trial that you might wish enact. I have nothing to hide."

ooc:
Nimbus of Light: Good creatures automatically recognize the radiance as a sign of your devotion to the powers of good and you gain a +2 circumstance bonus to diplomancy and sense motive checks

Diplomancy: 16 without the nimbus of light


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 27, 2006)

"Another thing to consider.  What claim does Waterdeep and Zarun have on the flying citadel?  After all, what resources did they assist to send Silverymoon?  We came on his orders and now he wants us arrested?  It seems he wants all the rewards and no risk.  I think Silverymoon should keep the Citadel."

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 27, 2006)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> I think Silverymoon should keep the Citadel."Hawkeye




Murdoch nods: "Indeed, Zarun has proven himself to be most untrustworthy and I too am willing to subject myself to your magics, if you wish, to ensure we speak true."

Speaking directly to Taern: "I appears to me that the hidden shield needs to keep the flying citadel. Our followers in Waterdeep need a place to escape to, and they cannot come to Silvermoon, as this would give Zarun an excuse to attack. Zarun simply cannot claim the ship from Silvermoon if it is in our posession. 

As for turning us to Zarun, well, surely a group capable of driving back an invasion would be difficult to arrest..."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 27, 2006)

"Perhaps it is best if we start from the beginning and tell them all that we know instead of just in bits and pieces." she said and did just that, from the festival that brought her into the hidden shield, to the discovery of Al-Hulath to the murder of Lord Perigeron and his daughter. 

She told them everything in sequence, knowing that to leave something out would give Zarun credance. And she ended it with the knowledge they had gained from conversing with Lord Texter. She finished and looked squarely at the assembled dignitaries.

"This tale is true my lords and ladies and as I have said before, only the twice damned are at fault for these wars. Open up negotiations with your enemy nations, for the fighting will only cause to strengthen the twice damned armies and machineries of death and destruction. And even if you do win in the wars with Thay and the other nations, you will loose three-fold, for the twice damned will swoop in and pick off the victors even as they are scrambling for weapons and spells."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Perhaps it is best if we start from the beginning and tell them all that we know instead of just in bits and pieces." she said and did just that, from the festival that brought her into the hidden shield, to the discovery of Al-Hulath to the murder of Lord Perigeron and his daughter.
> 
> She told them everything in sequence, knowing that to leave something out would give Zarun credance. And she ended it with the knowledge they had gained from conversing with Lord Texter. She finished and looked squarely at the assembled dignitaries.
> 
> "This tale is true my lords and ladies and as I have said before, only the twice damned are at fault for these wars. Open up negotiations with your enemy nations, for the fighting will only cause to strengthen the twice damned armies and machineries of death and destruction. And even if you do win in the wars with Thay and the other nations, you will loose three-fold, for the twice damned will swoop in and pick off the victors even as they are scrambling for weapons and spells."




Rorann responds "But from what you have said, while some nations have been decieved, others are led by these demons, and of those, some,  such as Thay and the goblinoids over there, are by an large no better than the demons themselves.  How can we negotiate with them?  It seems that most of these was won't end until the demons are slain, and even then, I could hardly imagine Thay, or the goblinoids, or Kurin's fiendpires ending these wars unless they are losing."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch nods: "Indeed, Zarun has proven himself to be most untrustworthy and I too am willing to subject myself to your magics, if you wish, to ensure we speak true."
> 
> Speaking directly to Taern: "I appears to me that the hidden shield needs to keep the flying citadel. Our followers in Waterdeep need a place to escape to, and they cannot come to Silvermoon, as this would give Zarun an excuse to attack. Zarun simply cannot claim the ship from Silvermoon if it is in our posession.
> 
> As for turning us to Zarun, well, surely a group capable of driving back an invasion would be difficult to arrest..."




Taern says "I concur.  I propose that you leave immediately, however.  We can claim that you were already gone before we could act.  You may return so long as you are discreet.  We cannot yet risk taht kind of international incident.  We will provide you with what provisions and powder stores we can spare.  I wish there was more we could do for you, but for the time bieing, we must carefully consider our future actions."

Helm adds "The Silver marches owe you much.  If you can get to Sundabar, I would gladly set our craftmen to repairing and improving your craft, and improving its weaponry.  Our forges and cannon-builders are among the best in Faerun.  For the moment, in case you must fight the dragon on the way out, I will order a few of our Light Dwarven Long Guns to be loaded onto your ship.  They are longer and thinner than cannons, and almost as potent, but as accurate as a balllista.  For attacking airborne targets, their length and lighter weight allows them to pivot,  and they are especially accurate when attacking flying or moving targets when firing shot instead of balls.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 28, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Rorann responds "But from what you have said, while some nations have been decieved, others are led by these demons, and of those, some,  such as Thay and the goblinoids over there, are by an large no better than the demons themselves.  How can we negotiate with them?  It seems that most of these was won't end until the demons are slain, and even then, I could hardly imagine Thay, or the goblinoids, or Kurin's fiendpires ending these wars unless they are losing."





"For those nations whose leaders have been decieved, negotations are a viable options. As for the rest... The goblinoids are largely led by the twice damned's generals. Remove the driving force behind them and they will flee back to their territories with a bit of prodding in the right direction. Thay, I know little about, save that I would wager that they would rather be the master than the slave, yes? And the twice damned consider _everyone_ to be either slaves, cannon fodder or food. As for Kurin's fiendpires...." her expression darkened and for a moment, her own raw anger and the icy, alien fury of the demon's shimmer in her gold eyes. "They will not stop until everyone is dead or one of them." she finished, agreeing with Rorann at least on some points.

"As to the twice damned plans... I can at least guess at some of them. For one, they are most likely gathering power through the souls they kill and or enslave and are establishing a base of operations on Faerun. Once established...." she shook her head as if trying to dispel that horrifying image of what those demons would do. "They will most likely use Faerun as a base to invade other planes and take them over. Then repeat the process like rather nasty locusts."

ooc:
I suspect that Alethia is probably skating quite close to the lawful edge of the law/chaos axis these days due to Shando, Timrin and Naverone's influence. I mean, being pals with a lawful good monk and lawful good paladin and having a lawful good demon inside one's noggin is gonna have some sort of effect.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 28, 2006)

OOC: It annoys the seven hells out of Dyria, that's for sure

Dyria breathed a quiet sigh of relief as it was revealed that the government wouldn't be taking action against them. She had no grudge with this town, and she didn't want to have to fight her way out.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 28, 2006)

ooc:
I think it annoys the seven hells out of everyone. Even Alethia and Naverone are annoyed, but they understand Silverymoon's precarious political position. At least we gave them the information they needed to combat Zarun's nosey nelly, cowardly politicting.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 28, 2006)

Timrin looks around at each of the assembled group of leaders, then humbly nods.

It was a shrewd political decision; most likely staving off a confrontation that would have benfitted no one.  Still, he was to be an outlaw.  The less than straight-forward endorsement was not to his liking.

Can a paladin operate outside the law?  Would Helm remove his grace for this transgression?  He must tread carefully.  Zarun would attack him with a cruel barb.  He would send righteous agents to apprehend them forcing a confrontation that was unwinnable.  Were Timrin to strike against an agent of good, perhaps even in self defense, his divine gifts would be forfeit.

And what of the lesser agents of the shield?  And Maggie?  His own company had yet to arrive from Tethyr.  They must be turned back or re-routed.

Much must be done with little time.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2006)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks around at each of the assembled group of leaders, then humbly nods.
> 
> It was a shrewd political decision; most likely staving off a confrontation that would have benfitted no one.  Still, he was to be an outlaw.  The less than straight-forward endorsement was not to his liking.
> 
> ...




So now what?

BTW, Timrin will not lose his powers for running from Zarun's grasp.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 28, 2006)

Timrin has a couple orders of personal business to take care of hopefully with the help of the Temple to Helm in Silverymoon.

1)  Issue a sending to Devan (his cohort): Zarun planning to arrest all members of the Hidden Shield seize property.  Maggie also target.  Secure mythal device and Maggie.  Escape to Tethyr and wait.

2)  Issue a sending to Valdon (Cpt. of company):  Do not land in Waterdeep.  The City is no longer friendly.  Direct captain to nearest friendly port of call.  Await further orders.


Devan would warn the others at the HQ.  Secure the Mythal device and Maggie, and use Word of recall to escape to Temple of Helm in Myratma, Tethyr.  He can take three additonal members with him if they are willing.

Highsword Valdon would direct the captain of the ship to drop my forces off at an alternate port.  Make camp outside the city and await further orders.

This is beyond what we decide to do as a group.  The only thing that might change is if everyone has other plans for the Mythal.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 29, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So now what?
> 
> BTW, Timrin will not lose his powers for running from Zarun's grasp.





ooc:
That's good to know. Especially since Zarun is lying through his teeth....
Alethia doesn't have a problem with the Helmites guarding the mythal. As far as she's concerned, if it's out of Zarun's grasp and in friendly hands, that's a good thing.


Alethia's orders to her followers are: Half of her flock of birds will come directly to her, so she can deploy them to act as spies and scouts, the rest of her followers are to provide support to those fleeing the Hidden shield compound and to confound their pursuers however they may, save that they may cause no lasting harm unless harm is done to them. Then head with the fleeing hidden shield operatives and continue to provide support and aid.

First chance she gets, she is going to cast a commune spell to see if the effects of the Namer's meddling has faded enough for her goddess to answer some very important questions.

Is Zarun in league with the Twice Damned?
Is Zarun one of the Twice Damned?
Is Zarun Raku?
Is Zarun Abarax?

Anyone else have any questions?

IC
Alethia bows her head in a moment of silent prayer, the full implication of being a wolf's head just now reaching her. It would not be the first time a Selunite fell out of favor and it would not be the last. At least Silverymoon was still friendly, or at least as friendly as it could be. Zarun would pay for his lies and if she had her way, it would be in a manner that would totally destroy every one of his scemes and plots.

"My lords and ladies, when you speak with Zarun be very careful and always be on your guard. He has a strange ability to charm those who hear his voice, if they are not wary, he will sway them with his lies. Send your spies to Waterdeep and let them see the truth of what we have said. The city is falling apart under his leadership and soon there will be nothing left but chaos and the broken shards of the once great jewel."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 29, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> That's good to know. Especially since Zarun is lying through his teeth....
> Alethia doesn't have a problem with the Helmites guarding the mythal. As far as she's concerned, if it's out of Zarun's grasp and in friendly hands, that's a good thing.
> 
> ...




It seems that the Namer's protections still hold, at least enough to block such direct questioning.

The results technically say no to all the name questions, but its possible that that is just because he has changed his Truename such that he is technically a different being than the ones you names, if he origionally was.

The first, however, is answere "Yes"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 30, 2006)

"Timrin, I would not worry overmuch in loosing your paladin graces in running from Zarun and his decrees."  She tells the worried paladin. "For my commune with the Lady Selune has revealed that Zarun is indeed in league with the Twice Damned as we have long suspected and therefor undoubtably evil in the extreme and his rule over Waterdeep is a farce at best." she then relays the information to her team-mates, Lord Taern and the rest of the assembled nobles/rulers in Silverymoon either face to face or through Taavi, one of her Lantern Archons.

She then turned to Timrin, her expression fell and angry, though her voice is still deceptivly pleasant and calm. If Zarun was present at that moment, she would gut him like a trout and the demon would use his head like a hockey puck, before they could stop themselves from doing so. 

"Now we have our proof of his misdeeds. Our next course of action after dealing with the demon-dragon is this. How do we expose Zarun's actions and machinations in the eyes of the people? Simply killing him will do no good. We need to destroy his reputation as well and show that the foundation of 'trust' he has built is nothing more than lies and misdirections."

She looked inward striving for a semblance of calm, letting the anger go, for with no target nearby, that anger was dangerous, especially since she and Naverone were so closely linked by now, their emotions echoed each other. After a moment, she looked up. "He is in part responsible for Aleena's death, even though Cronos' soldiers committed the crime. And I suspect he is also partly responsible for Lord Perigeron's death as well." she said softly without a doubt in her voice or mind. 

Naverone snarls softly in agreement. Aleena was his friend and though he could not save her, he could help plan her murderer's downfall.

ooc:
I assume that they will call a meeting with Lord Taern and the rest of the rulers/nobles they met earlier to discuss possiblities that is once Taavi relays her message and they confirm it with their own gods/goddesses.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 30, 2006)

> "Now we have our proof of his misdeeds. Our next course of action after dealing with the demon-dragon is this. How do we expose Zarun's actions and machinations in the eyes of the people? Simply killing him will do no good. We need to destroy his reputation as well and show that the foundation of 'trust' he has built is nothing more than lies and misdirections."




"Easier said then done," Dyria replied. "From what I can see, he's got just about the entire government and population wrapped around his finger. Unless we can get him to go on a public killing spree, I'm not sure what we could do to get the people to see him for what he really is."

She sighed. "Sometimes, I wonder why I bother. The people have freedom, yet throw it all away just because some charismatic lord tells them to. It's like slavery, except that the chains of regular slaves are visible, and aren't that hard to break."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 30, 2006)

"That's why we need the help of the other rulers and nobles." she smiled grimly. "They most likely have a great deal more experience in exposing corrupt leaders than we do." 

The demon's laugh was like brittle leaves on a winter's day. _*I also have some experience in dealing with corrupt leaders. But exposing them.... That's the right trick.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 1, 2007)

The nobles confirm that Zarun is associated with the Twice Damned, but for the moment, their policy of avoiding open conflict with Waterdeep still stands while they consider their next move.


Soooo, actions?


----------



## kirinke (Jan 1, 2007)

ooc:
Depends on what those silverymoon types are willing to help us with. Since we warned Lord Taern and the rest of his buddies, knowingly and willingly dealing with evil types is bound to be frowned upon by their collective deities. Now they can stall while we deal with the immediate problem of the army and the demon-dragon thingie, then we can figure out a way to remove Mr. Zarun head and use it as a hocky puck. 

At this point, on dealing with Zarun, my plans pretty much involve ambush and lots of pointy, holified objects thrown or shot in Zarun's general direction, maybe with using either Timrin or Alethia or both as bait. (On the assumption that Zarun is either Raku or Abarax in disguise. My leaning is towards Raku..... But he could just be a minion of either. I'm not much of a plan type girl..... You guys have any ideas?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 2, 2007)

OOC:  Lets load up and go for the demon dragon.  Is there a temple to Ilmater in Silverymoon?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jan 2, 2007)

ooc:
Going after demon-dragon is my first choice too. Zarun the sneak can wait. 

Dunno, but I figure that there must be at least a shrine there, I mean, Illmater is a pretty popular deity, especially in the urban areas. If nothing else, we can go to the temple of Selune or Helm and they'd probly give us a fairly good discount.... Alll things considering.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Going after demon-dragon is my first choice too. Zarun the sneak can wait.
> 
> Dunno, but I figure that there must be at least a shrine there, I mean, Illmater is a pretty popular deity, especially in the urban areas. If nothing else, we can go to the temple of Selune or Helm and they'd probly give us a fairly good discount.... Alll things considering.




There is a shrine.  Silverymoon is an extremely magical place, and spells tapping into the mythal combined with elven agricultural magics and a much smaller population than megacities like Waterdeep lead to minimal poverty and sickness, so Ilmater is not as widely worshipped there as in other places.

So, noting that the clock is ticking in Waterdeep, how are you gong to deal with the dragon.  Or aren't you?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 2, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So, noting that the clock is ticking in Waterdeep, how are you gong to deal with the dragon.  Or aren't you?




Murdoch pushes for the following:
1) Ask silvermoon mages to help evacuate our followers & equipment using a portal. Those that remain in Waterdeep will disperse and be our eyes and ears.
2) in the meantime, we prepare the airship for an assault
3) We locate the demon dragon using scrying and learn as much as we can from sages/bards/libraries
4) We sneak up on the beast, attacking it by suprise
5) Use the airship for a diversion or cover, from a distance, if need be.

The air ships is an easy target. We'd be better off using as a heavily defended HQ rather than an attack platform.

I see us taking 1 day to prepare, evacuate our folks from waterdeep & recharge spells. The demon hunt should take place the day after. 

OCC: DM_Matt, how much treasure have we accumulated? Since we're in a city, we should split what we have, and buy a thing or two...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 2, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch pushes for the following:
> 1) Ask silvermoon mages to help evacuate our followers & equipment using a portal. Those that remain in Waterdeep will disperse and be our eyes and ears.
> 2) in the meantime, we prepare the airship for an assault
> 3) We locate the demon dragon using scrying and learn as much as we can from sages/bards/libraries
> ...




I'll check into the treasure thing, but re option one, that isn't possible.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 2, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch pushes for the following:
> 1) Ask silvermoon mages to help evacuate our followers & equipment using a portal. Those that remain in Waterdeep will disperse and be our eyes and ears.
> 2) in the meantime, we prepare the airship for an assault
> 3) We locate the demon dragon using scrying and learn as much as we can from sages/bards/libraries
> ...





As far as plans go Timrin would suggest the following (similar to Murdock's ideas above)...

"Our first order of business should be to secure the evacuation and well-being of our team members in Waterdeep.  Teleportation and other such magics are beyond my capabilities but I would suggest this: compact with agents of the celestial host  (lesser and greater planar bindings).  Most beings of great power have the ability to teleport at will.  Many also have the ability to gate others for support.  Having a small host of angels aid with the evacuation would have two benefits: they can move large numbers of people and equipment in short order and Zarun would have a hard time refuting our divine backing to any neutral bystanders."

"The Temple of Helm here is powerful.  I dare say there is probably a strong folowing of Lady Selune here as well.  Alethia and perhaps Banak are also capable of such magics as well.  I would gladly donate any personal wealth I may have to help strike a deal with these creatures but generally they prefer service; a sacrifice I would also gladly make."

"In conjunction with this, those of us not of divine bent should gladly accept the aid of Sundabar in the addition of the dwarven light guns and getting the airship operational.  The key here being to getting the ship up and away quickly so as not to endanger Silverymoon.  I agree with Murdock that we initially use it as a mobile base rather than an attack platform."

"Lastly, we owe the people of the north a quick end to the threat of the Cannonforge Dragon.  Once the other two objectives are well under way, I would suggest we set out on a hunt to finish it."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 2, 2007)

Alethia nodded in agreement. "I will see if Taavi or the others can garner the aid of a greater celestial to help evacuate the hidden shield. I'm afraid that I personally don't have the capabilities of calling something powerful enough to set up a portal or teleport large amounts of people."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 3, 2007)

OCC: I don't have my books with me, but would Channel Celestial (BoED), cast by Barnak, allow us to access enough teleports/portals to evacuate our stronghold? I imagine that our mithal device could potentially help.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 3, 2007)

OOC:  The spells I was thinking of are Planar Binding for arcane types and Planar Ally for clerics.  They allow the 'binding' of up to 12 HD outsiders (examples are Astral Deva, Trumpet Archon, Ghaele Eladrin, Genie, all drawn for MM1).  The first three cast spells as 14th level clerics plus have the ability to planeshift.

If they were to fill their respective 6th and 7th level spell slots with Wind Walk spells, that's a minimum of 5 spells per creature.  Each spell could move up to 4 people.  That's 20 people per contracted outsider.  They can use also use plane shift at will.  Each casting can more 8 people.  The plane shifts would be more effective evacuating a lot people very quickly with fewer bound celestials but it would scatter our people across Celestia.  Wind walk would require more celestials but would get our people to us much easier.

How many individuals are we talking about here anyway?  Mine are already taken care of.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2007)

ooc:
Mine are birds, the big flying cat cohort and the wolves and archons. Most are capable of getting the heck out of dodge by themselves. And her orders were to help with the evacuation, carrying those that couldn't and escaping with what they could and make their way to Silverymoon. 

Planeshift might be viable for some of them. It'd probably be much better in Celestia then facing probable torture in Zarun's dungeons.

What we have to worry about is Fin's, Shando's and Dyria's followers.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 3, 2007)

Shando has no cohort, yet.  He is taking leadership next level.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 3, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> What we have to worry about is Fin's, Shando's and Dyria's followers.




OCC: And Murdoch's. He has close to 100.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2007)

ooc:
Ahh. Forgot. Alethia chose highly mobile followers, who can for the most part, blend into the local animal population. I mean, who is going to look twice at crows or sparrows/finches? Even if they're intelligent..... 

About the only one's who might have a problem are the wolves and her celestial cohort. Wolves are highly adept at hiding and sneaking about and her cohort can simply fly away.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 3, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Ahh. Forgot. Alethia chose highly mobile followers, who can for the most part, blend into the local animal population. I mean, who is going to look twice at crows or sparrows/finches? Even if they're intelligent.....
> 
> About the only one's who might have a problem are the wolves and her celestial cohort. Wolves are highly adept at hiding and sneaking about and her cohort can simply fly away.




Yeah, but genrally speaking, people freak out when they find unattended wolves roaming in major cities.

You guys have a few hundred followers t oevacuate, as well as non-follower employees such as the B team group (Durodan, Dalin, Shara, and Vara) and a number of others.  In fact, being that ofllowers are capped at L6, a  your best employees, other thna the cohorts, are non-followers.

You clearly lack sufficient teleports to do this, and altouhgh timrin's wind walk idea works, outsider teleportation at will typically does not allow passengers.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2007)

ooc:
What about a carefully worded wish? Didn't one of us buy a luck sword or something with 3 wishes? We could use that to create a portal large enough and last long enough to evacuate our people (IE: Not permanent). Or even use it to transport all of our people here. It'd probably take all three wishes to accomplish it, but it'd be worth it.

Alethia does have her own teleports she can use to get the one's who aren't mobile out.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 3, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yeah, but genrally speaking, people freak out when they find unattended wolves roaming in major cities.
> 
> You guys have a few hundred followers t oevacuate, as well as non-follower employees such as the B team group (Durodan, Dalin, Shara, and Vara) and a number of others.  In fact, being that ofllowers are capped at L6, a  your best employees, other thna the cohorts, are non-followers.
> 
> You clearly lack sufficient teleports to do this, and altouhgh timrin's wind walk idea works, outsider teleportation at will typically does not allow passengers.





OOC:  Outsider teleportion is restricted to the creature only, plane shift is not.  The ability to do this at will and take up to 8 creatures at a time can clear the HQ out real quick.  The problem is how do we get them back on Faerun to be of any use?

I think it is still probably worth it.  A very few astral devas could move everyone to celestia very quickly.  They could then return them to Faerun trying to target the Sundabar area.  They will return in groups of 8 randomly dispersed throughout the region.  They could then be instructed to make their own way to Sundabar or contact us (sending) for possible pick-up.  This is sloppy and scatters them to the four winds but it gets them and anything of value almost instantly out of Zarun's clutches.  I personally prefer the wind walk idea but contracting with a couple dozen celestials may be more than we can bargain for.  With plane shift one deva can move 200 people in about 90 rounds or 9 minutes!!

What do you all think?


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2007)

ooc:
Better than nothing. Like I said, getting them out and someplace safe is the priority (and you can't get much safer than Celestia  ) . But Matt still hasn't said much about the wish idea.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 3, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Better than nothing. Like I said, getting them out and someplace safe is the priority (and you can't get much safer than Celestia  ) . But Matt still hasn't said much about the wish idea.




A wish can do that.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2007)

ooc:
Sweet!  

Let's leave Zarun a wrapped present of cheese as a parting shot. Stinky cheese. You know, just as a token of appreciation.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 4, 2007)

OCC: So, the question becomes: Will Fin (now an NPC) use one of his two remaining wishes to create the portal? If so, then, lets proceed with the evacuation.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 4, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: So, the question becomes: Will Fin (now an NPC) use one of his two remaining wishes to create the portal? If so, then, lets proceed with the evacuation.




Heh, I actually can't find the item in question.  Can you link me to where it is listed.  If it is as you say, he will in fact use it.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 4, 2007)

OOC: If we do indeed go in that direction it might be smarter for my cohort bring Maggie and mythal device and come through the portal like everyone else.  Dm-Matt can we make this happen and ignore my earlier sending?  The sending issued to my en route followers would still stand.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 4, 2007)

OOC:  Yipee!  Hypersmurf did indeed buy a luck blade.  It is listed with Fin's equipment in the rogues gallery thread.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137113


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 4, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Yipee!  Hypersmurf did indeed buy a luck blade.  It is listed with Fin's equipment in the rogues gallery thread.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137113




Oops, missed that.

The wish creates a temporary teleportation circle in the middle of the base, and informs those inside what to do.  They arrive and busily set to moving the supplies to storage and finding quarters for everyone.  

Dalin says "You activated your magic just in time.  Zarun's men were taking up positions near our base and the soldiers were preparing to approach and demand our surrender.  You warning was timely, however.  We got everyone out in time.  Those serving foreign clients were told to remain in place.  Within Waterdeep, It will, however, take quite a while to get our customers back after these allegations and after disappearing as we did. "

Shortly after, Devran and Maggie teleport in with the mythal.  Maggie runs to Timrin and throws her arms around him.  Were his strength anything less than superhuman it would have been more of a tackle than a hug.  "You're alive!  I missed you so much...they nearly got me," she says.  Her knees buckle, and but she hold herself up with her arms.  She has apparently not recovered quite yet.  "Sorry," she says sadly.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 5, 2007)

"Looks like this is going to put a twist in that blackguard's knickers for sure,"  Alethia grinned, wondering how Zarun is going to react to their little coup. She would so love to be a fly on the wall when he discovers they have fled their roost.

Alethia moves over and touches the sorceress gently, murmuring a quick prayer. Her hand glows softly, and from point of contact, the glow spreads, removing most of the fatigue and tiredness she is feeling before fading slowly.

ooc:
Casting Remove fatigue, fourth level spell.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 5, 2007)

"I am glad to see that everyone is safe for now.  We need to get everything loaded in the citadel and find that demon dragon."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 5, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC: If we do indeed go in that direction it might be smarter for my cohort bring Maggie and mythal device and come through the portal like everyone else.  Dm-Matt can we make this happen and ignore my earlier sending?  The sending issued to my en route followers would still stand.




Sure.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shortly after, Devran and Maggie teleport in with the mythal.  Maggie runs to Timrin and throws her arms around him.  Were his strength anything less than superhuman it would have been more of a tackle than a hug.  "You're alive!  I missed you so much...they nearly got me," she says.  Her knees buckle, and but she hold herself up with her arms.  She has apparently not recovered quite yet.  "Sorry," she says sadly.




Timrin returns the embrace with gusto and easily holds the lithe mage aloft.  He seems less embarassed with the public display than he normally would be.

"Good to see you too Maggie", he says quietly; his voice filled with emotion.

When he finally breaks away he says, "We've a new toy for you.  We've captured Chronos' flying command center.  Our new home away from home",  he smiles.

Then more seriously he follows, "Calicos is dead.  Dyria has beaten the Master of War.  Zarun is exposing himself as the dog he is.  We are finally starting to deal some damage."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 5, 2007)

Alethia grins ferally. "And the gods have told us that Zarun is indeed in league with the twice damned, no surprise there, but it is nice to know that one's suspicions are well founded."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 5, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin returns the embrace with gusto and easily holds the lithe mage aloft.  He seems less embarassed with the public display than he normally would be.
> 
> "Good to see you too Maggie", he says quietly; his voice filled with emotion.
> 
> ...




Maggie looks up at the ship then jumps at Timrin again, newly hyperactive thanks to ALethia's spell, hugging him and kissing him on the cheek.  "THIS iS THE BEST THING I'VE EVER FOUND. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!" She waves her hand, conjuring her familiar force disc, then gets on top of it and flies off to the ship. (You havent seen her use a flying version of the disk before).


----------



## frostrune (Jan 6, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie looks up at the ship then jumps at Timrin again, newly hyperactive thanks to ALethia's spell, hugging him and kissing him on the cheek.  "THIS iS THE BEST THING I'VE EVER FOUND. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!" She waves her hand, conjuring her familiar force disc, then gets on top of it and flies off to the ship. (You havent seen her use a flying version of the disk before).




Timrin is surprised by the flurry and shakes his head speechless as she flies off.

"Well, she forgot about our troubles pretty quick", he says as he turns and clasps hands with Devran.

"Many thanks in seeing to her safety my friend."

"Not a problem," replies Devran, "though she is a bit of a firebrand.  Too hard headed for her own good if you ask me."

Timrin laughs heartily; probably for the first time in a long while.  "That she is."

He turns back to business just as quick.  "Lets get this hulk repaired and get our gear on board.  We need to be away from Silvermoon before Zarun comes knocking."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2007)

_*I'll keep an eye on her and make sure she doesn't get into too much trouble.*_ The demon told Timrin, chuckling fondly at Maggie's antics.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 6, 2007)

A reminder of some of the various options you now have:

1. Kill the Cannonforge Dragon
2. Go to Sundabar and get the airship renovated.
3. Go far South to Calimshan and catch Mukaro, who killed Aleena, among other crimes.
4. Go far East to Rasheman and investigate Zarun's actions before coming to Waterdeep, as well as ascertaining and/or impeding Thay's motivations and/or affiliations with the Twice Damned.
5. Go East to Sembia and Cormyr and try to make peace.
6. Go far Southeast to Mulhorand and investiagate why Al-Hulath made Garan's group free the Twice Damned.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2007)

Kill the cannonforged demon thingie first gets my vote then renovate the ship.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Kill the cannonforged demon thingie first gets my vote then renovate the ship.




OCC: Agreed. We should use a guerilla tactic, quickly hitting th beast hard, and getting the fudge out of there.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, lets take out the dragon.  That should help break the army even more.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jan 7, 2007)

OOC:  I agree as well.  Once we locate it I'm thinking... Alethia, Barnak, Fin, and Murdock attack it at range (as far out as your spells will reach).  Shando, Dyria, and Timrin can dimension door/ teleport in close to make one devastating attack.  Devran can assist us with significant protections vs fire.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 7, 2007)

ooc:
While Alethia's spells don't have much in the way of cold, most of her weapons and spells can be holified/exalted in a pinch


----------



## Falkus (Jan 7, 2007)

OOC: The plan seems sound to me.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 8, 2007)

The dragon spends most of his time in the mountains in the enemy camp.  He does occasionally fly around and fire rocks into the city.   From high altitudes and moving at reletively high speed , his rocks outrange anything the city can throw back at him. You guys could meet him in the air on any of his sorties.  He is guarded by several manticores with hobgoblin archers and kobold sorcerors on board.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2007)

Possible tactics:
Box the demon in with curtain of light, wall of good, wall of cold etc and blast him with everything we got. Oh yeah, if Maggie or Barnak has access to Confusion/Command, that would be helpful too. 

Alethia's longbow has frost capabilities, so she'll probably be using that to good advantage.
+5 Composite Longbow Flaming, Feybane, Holy, Frost.

Oh, prior to the fight, Alethia will cast Path of the Exalted to recieve some advice on how to use their strengths to kill this beastie.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Possible tactics:
> Box the demon in with curtain of light, wall of good, wall of cold etc and blast him with everything we got. Oh yeah, if Maggie or Barnak has access to Confusion/Command, that would be helpful too.
> 
> Alethia's longbow has frost capabilities, so she'll probably be using that to good advantage.
> ...




Maggie has confusion, but it is unwise to expect the demon not to save against it, and she has better multitarget stuff, as her attack spells are usually buffed up firebrands for multiple targets or individual save or lose spells like forcecage, hold, or dominate.  Since she has Arcane Thesis and Elven Spell Lore in Firebrand, as well as Energy Sub (Electricity), she's best off using her Maximized Electricity Subbed Firebrand (memorized as an L7 thx to Arcane Thesis) to do 90 dmg to everything, save for half.  That, or her empowered one she'll follow up with or quicken with her banesword, should hurt the dragon and kill off his guards.

The spell helps you calculate an appropriate position to hide invisibly at to maximize the likelihood that the dragon will pass near you, based on his previous routes.  It reminds you that he is probably immune to fire, vulnerable to cold, has DR/ holy and cold iron as power demons would, has a very scary breath weapon of fire you sohuld buff against, could, as demons tend to, see invis so cloud cover should be added to help hide you.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> ...has a very scary breath weapon of fire you should buff against...




OCC: OK, just need to know how much cash we have, to possibly buy buffing items. Since we likely have a bunch of stuff, I'd say that we ignore the lower level magic items and instead get a gp equivalent. Only the more potent ones should be of interest to us.

Also, did the spell say anything about acid vulnerability (the demon being made of metal)?


----------



## frostrune (Jan 9, 2007)

OOC:  Steve, my cohort cleric can cast a number of protection vs energy (fire) spells (and so can Fin) which would give us each at a minimum 140 hp of fire damage reduction.  No buff items required.

We are going to need some reliable and speedy means of flight and probably a failsafe should the demon dispel it.  Perhaps potions of FLY and multiple castings of feather fall?  

Since the fight seems like it will be in the air.  It looks like you spell casters will have to bring it down.  Us melee types will be human shields.  Bringing the wallop if it tries to close.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 9, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: OK, just need to know how much cash we have, to possibly buy buffing items. Since we likely have a bunch of stuff, I'd say that we ignore the lower level magic items and instead get a gp equivalent. Only the more potent ones should be of interest to us.
> 
> Also, did the spell say anything about acid vulnerability (the demon being made of metal)?




Since Calicos used his powers to draw his items from alternate realities, the stash you found was in currency and tradable gems.  It came out to about 300,000gp


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2007)

ooc
Mouth watering goodness.....   
Alethia is buying a ring of feather falling and adding Icy Burst and Seeking to her Composite longbow.

Oooo. Alethia still has a decanter of endless water. I wonder what kind of damage one of those will do to a demon made of magma? And what about immovable rods? I've heard some neat things about them when used as a weapon.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 9, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: OK, just need to know how much cash we have, to possibly buy buffing items. Since we likely have a bunch of stuff, I'd say that we ignore the lower level magic items and instead get a gp equivalent. Only the more potent ones should be of interest to us.
> 
> Also, did the spell say anything about acid vulnerability (the demon being made of metal)?




The spell only helps you draw conclusions from what you already know.  It does not provide new information.  It says nothing about acid resistance.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 9, 2007)

OOC: Any suggestions as for magical items Dyria could purchase? I'm not sure what to buy next.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 9, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: Any suggestions as for magical items Dyria could purchase? I'm not sure what to buy next.




Everyone should note that availability of items on this short a notice (i.e. within a day) is rather limited, so nothing custom or especially expensive/exotic.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Everyone should note that availability of items on this short a notice (i.e. within a day) is rather limited, so nothing custom or especially expensive/exotic.




OOC:  Well "nothing custome, or especially expensive/exotic" is exactly when Shando has in mind.      

His portion will go to pay for fixing the flying citadel.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jan 10, 2007)

ooc
You vow of poverty thing you.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 10, 2007)

OCC: OK, so we have to split the 300K between:
Shando
Fin
Tim
Dyria
Athelia
Murdoch
Barnak (1/2)

I've assumed half a share for Barnak, although long term, he'll likely ask for a full share (since he's an NPC, it's DM_Matt's call).
This means 46,153 each.

Any recommendations for items for both Barnak & Murdoch? I seem to be running out of both choises, and slots!
Thanks & Cheers,

SG


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: OK, so we have to split the 300K between:
> Shando
> Fin
> Tim
> ...




The manner of dividing treasure is up to you, not me.  Its your stuff.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 10, 2007)

OOC:  If available, Rings of Featherfall might be a good group investment.  If we are going to have an airborne HQ, a 'parachute' might not be a bad idea.  

We should probably buy some to be assigned to members of the crew as well; or at least a large number of potions.  Unlike Chronos, we actually care about the well being of our followers.

How much of this is available is of course up to the DM.  At a minimum could we place an order for the rings and potions to be delivered to Sundabar while we are making the full scale renovations?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 10, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  If available, Rings of Featherfall might be a good group investment.  If we are going to have an airborne HQ, a 'parachute' might not be a bad idea.
> 
> We should probably buy some to be assigned to members of the crew as well; or at least a large number of potions.  Unlike Chronos, we actually care about the well being of our followers.
> 
> How much of this is available is of course up to the DM.  At a minimum could we place an order for the rings and potions to be delivered to Sundabar while we are making the full scale renovations?




OCC: I agree. We actually could buy 100 rings, and have some change left for goodies for ourselves. We could even develop our own elite paratroupers for covert operations   

As for Barnak's split, I'm only asking because he's been very active in our group. He's actually instrumental in our mobility. So, would everybody be ok if he gets a full share?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## kirinke (Jan 10, 2007)

ooc:
I don't have a real problem with Barnak getting a full share, although I would like to see the guy develop an actual personality ya know? Seems only fair to me. Full share, personality....


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 11, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I don't have a real problem with Barnak getting a full share, although I would like to see the guy develop an actual personality ya know? Seems only fair to me. Full share, personality....




OCC: You got a point there! I'll stick with half a share for the moment then (keeping him as a yes-man is simpler). I'm still hoping that one day, a new spell will be created: fuse with follower   It would make things easier!

As for the rings of feather flying, I just had an idea: maybe it would be simpler (and cheaper) to have a wizard (like arundel or Maggie) develop a _contigent feather fall spell_. So, you'd cast it on someone, and it would automatically activates when you fall more than 10ft. I picture it being a 3rd or 4th level spell, with say 1 stack per 5 levels (so when cast on someone by a 10th level wizard, said person would have 2 feather falls ready to activate)). We then could use wands to make sure that all of our followers would be safe on the flying ship.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 11, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  If available, Rings of Featherfall might be a good group investment.  If we are going to have an airborne HQ, a 'parachute' might not be a bad idea.
> 
> We should probably buy some to be assigned to members of the crew as well; or at least a large number of potions.  Unlike Chronos, we actually care about the well being of our followers.
> 
> How much of this is available is of course up to the DM.  At a minimum could we place an order for the rings and potions to be delivered to Sundabar while we are making the full scale renovations?




You could do that.

If there is anytihng releltively common-seeming that you want immediately, though, go for it, so we can move on.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay, time is passing in game.  You can get whatever potions you want before fighting the dragon, but thats it.  Please post actions regarding buffing and tactics.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 13, 2007)

ooc:
Alethia is purchasing the following potions
10 potions of Cure serious wounds
10 potions of cure critical wounds
10 potions of cure moderate wounds
10 potions of protection from fire (30)


----------



## frostrune (Jan 13, 2007)

Timrin will buy two potions of featherfall and two potions of fly for his personal use. (total cost 1550 gp I think)

He will set aside funds for comissioning 3 rings of featherfall and 50 potions of featherfall.

As for tactics:

Can Fin summon some air elementals that can force this dragon to ground with tornado force winds?  Timrin can be a whole lot more use if this thing is on the ground.

If not we should all be flying, concealed behind a cloud/ illusion near where he is predicted to attack.  Devran will have previously cast a protection from energy on each of us for 140 hp damage resistance vs fire.  I plan on keeping him and Maggie out of the fight.  She will protest but she is just not ready.

When the beast gets close we spring our ambush.  The spell casters wallop it with everything they've got.  Dyria, Shando, and I fly in for one devasting melee attack then improvise from there.  A blinking spell on Dyria, Shando, and I may help negate some serious damage from the dragon's full attack.

Just some thoughts I have.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 13, 2007)

ooc
Alethia bought herself a ring of feather falling. She does have a lesklyor cohort/mount. Here are Marise's stats

[sblock]Leskylor Large Magical Beast, extraplanar, good
Hit Dice: 6d10 + 18 (70 hp)
Initative: +4
Speed: 40ft (8 squares) fly 80 (average)
Armour Class: 19 (-1 size + 10 natural) touch 9. flat footed 19
Base Attack: +6
Grapple: +16
Attack: claw +11 melee (1d8 + 6)
Full Attack: 2 claws +11 melee (1d8 + 6). Bite +6 melee (2d6 +3)
Space/Reach: 10ft/10ft
Special Attacks: Frost Breath, improved grab, pounce, rake, spell like abilities
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft. immunity to cold, spell like abilities
Saves: Fort +8. Ref +5. Will +3
Abilities: Str 22. Dex 11. Con 17. Int 15. Wis 13. Cha 14.
Skills: Hide +2. Listen +7. Move Silently +6. Search +8. Spot +7. Swiim +12. 
Feats: Flyby Attack. Improved Initative. Touch of golden ice
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Frost Breath (SU): Cone shaped burst of frost 30 ft long, three times per day, damage 3d6. Reflex half DC 16
Pounce (EX): If she charges a foe, she can make a full attack, including two rake attacks
Spell-like abilities: 1/day blessed sight, cause fear (DC 12), cure moderate wounds (DC 13), eyes of the avoral, hold person (DC 13), obscuring mist, vision of heaven. Caster level 6th. The save DC's are wisdom Based
Improved Grab (EX) To use this ability, she must hit with a claw or bite attack. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake. [/sblock]

Spells to cast
[sblock]
5th LVL: 2 Crowns of Flame  (I take it this isn't exactly fire, but pure celestial energy.)
            Curtain of light
4th LVL: 2x Diamond sprays , Dimensional Anchor, 
3rd LVL: Protection from energy 3, Celestial Aspect 2

2nd LVL: Remove Paralysis. Deific Vengeance x3.  Ayailla's Radiant Burst X2

1st LVL: 
Divine favor. Deific Vengeance. Nimbus of Light x2. Lantern Light. Vision of Heaven. [/sblock]

Alethia's tactics will be to fly in on her Lesklyor, using her 
+5 Composite Longbow with the Flaming, Feybane, Holy, Frost abilities to good use and letting her cohort blast the demon at range using it's breath weapon, while keeping as far out of the demon's breath weapon range as possible. 

If the demon does retreat, she will cast curtain of light to box it in and also cast dimensional anchor to keep it from teleporting away.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 13, 2007)

Dyria's tactics in the battle will be to perform a frontal attack on the dragon and try to keep its attention off of the spellcasters.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin will buy two potions of featherfall and two potions of fly for his personal use. (total cost 1550 gp I think)
> 
> He will set aside funds for comissioning 3 rings of featherfall and 50 potions of featherfall.
> 
> ...




The elementals' whirlwinds only effect creatures at least a size smaller than the elementals, so that will not work.  Does Devran have the slots to Prot Fire, Fly, and Blink everyone?

Maggie does in fact protest:  "But I haven't gotten to blast something in like a week!  C'mon, let me be useful..."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 14, 2007)

Shando will spend his money on nothing, trusting on Ilmater to provide.    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jan 14, 2007)

ooc:
Would it be possible for Maggie to join Alethia on her Leskylor? That way she won't be in the direct thick of things and if worse comes to worse, either she or Alethia can teleport away. Lol. I think that last battle was the first time you guys saw Alethia go full spell-casty.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 14, 2007)

Murdoch & Barnak buy the following:
Barnak:
Wand of true strike 	750
Wand of create water	375
Belt of giant strenght +6	36,000
Wand of Restoration	26,000 gp 

Murdoch:
Wand of true strike 	750
Wand of create water	375

The any monies left over will go towards fixing the ship. Both Barnak & Murdoch already have rings of Feather Falling. By the way, the wands of create water are in case someone is hit by magma.

Murdoch's tactic will be to cast true strike, and then blast the dragon with a series of maximized, empowered, purified, quickened vitriolic eldrich spears (ouch!)

Barnak will cast Rain of embers to kill off whatever is accompanying the dragon, then a couple of storms of shards, targetting the dragon.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually, Alethia does have a decanter of endless water. Wonder if Maggie can alter it to do some damage to that demon thingie.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The elementals' whirlwinds only effect creatures at least a size smaller than the elementals, so that will not work.  Does Devran have the slots to Prot Fire, Fly, and Blink everyone?




Devran can easily accomodate the protection from fires but the flys and blinks are arcane and beyond his ability.  I'm hoping Maggie can help with these (from a safe distance of course).



> Maggie does in fact protest:  "But I haven't gotten to blast something in like a week!  C'mon, let me be useful..."




"You can most defintely be useful but there is no need for you to be in harm's way",  Timrin says sternly.  "You are not ready for direct combat."  No arguments."

"We do however need the ability to fly and blink for us melee types would save the clerics some trouble after the fight."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 15, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Devran can easily accomodate the protection from fires but the flys and blinks are arcane and beyond his ability.  I'm hoping Maggie can help with these (from a safe distance of course).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Save us trouble? How kind of you." Alethia quipped as she made sure that her leskylor's harness was secured on the big cat. 

"But I intend to cause as much havok as I can." she looked at Maggie thoughtfully. "Maggie could come with me, Marise here can carry the two of us, we hardly weigh as much together as a paladin in full plate. Between the two of us, we could teleport out or fly out of range if it gets too dicey." she pats the big cat on the shoulder, who grumbles agreement.

"She has much of a reason to be there as we do." Alethia added soberly. "It won't be any safer on board the ship." she smiled at Timrin, knowing that his real reason for keeping Maggie out of harm's way is his own feelings for her.

*Lad, you can't protect her by wrapping her up in wool you know. Would you like it if she did the same to you when you were capable of lending aid?* Naverone told Timrin privately, his mental voice kind.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Save us trouble? How kind of you." Alethia quipped as she made sure that her leskylor's harness was secured on the big cat.
> 
> "But I intend to cause as much havok as I can." she looked at Maggie thoughtfully. "Maggie could come with me, Marise here can carry the two of us, we hardly weigh as much together as a paladin in full plate. Between the two of us, we could teleport out or fly out of range if it gets too dicey." she pats the big cat on the shoulder, who grumbles agreement.
> 
> ...




Maggie gets pouty and says to Timrin "Fine.  Have it your way. If you die there without me I'm going up to Mount Celestia and slapping you."

She can deal with the flying magic.  Anything more before you take up your position and prepare for the dragon to go by?

For Kirinke only [sblock]
When she gets a chance alone with Alethia, she says "I'm coming with, as you suggested.  I'll make myself invisible." [/sblock]


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie gets pouty and says to Timrin "Fine.  Have it your way. If you die there without me I'm going up to Mount Celestia and slapping you."




"She seems awful confident about the disposition of your soul after you die.  I am ready to go whenever we are ready.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jan 16, 2007)

ooc for Matt:
[sblock]How does Maggie seem really as far as her health is concerned. If she still looks woozy or whatever, Alethia will knock her out herself. [/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jan 16, 2007)

Timrin's lips tighten at Maggie's rebuke but he says nothing; casting a sidelong glance at Shando after his jest.

Devran steps in to break the awkward moment, "Lord Helm has granted us a blessed feast to aid in the coming battle.  Please sit down and indulge.  It shall reinforce your courage and grant you immunity to the foul vapors that rise from it's hell-furnance hide."

OOC:  After the feast Devran will cast protection vs energy (fire on everyone).  Timrin will also cast a resist energy (cold, DR 20) on Dyria and himself so that the spell casters can continue to drop cold attacks on the creature even when they are up close.

Devran will fill his 6th level spell slots with  heal x 4 and a heroes feast of which we shall all partake before making our way to the skies (heroes feast grants - immunity to poison, immunity to fear, +10 temporary hit points, +1 morale bonus to attacks and Will saves; duration is 12 hours!) he will also cast 2 status spells so that he can monitor the conditions of everyone (including NPCs - Barnak, Fin, and Maggie).  Lastly, he will use his Protective Ward granted power to confer a +14 bonus to Timrin's 1st save.

If Maggie can take of the Fly spells, all we need is a cloud to hide behind or some illusion thereof.

Time to fight.

I am ready to roll


----------



## kirinke (Jan 16, 2007)

for matt
[sblock] "If things turn dicey, teleport back to the ship. No arguments alright? And it'll be my call. Not yours." Alethia told Maggie firmly. "Heroics are fine and dandy, but you have to use your brain too." [/sblock]


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 16, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's lips tighten at Maggie's rebuke but he says nothing; casting a sidelong glance at Shando after his jest.
> 
> Devran steps in to break the awkward moment, "Lord Helm has granted us a blessed feast to aid in the coming battle.  Please sit down and indulge.  It shall reinforce your courage and grant you immunity to the foul vapors that rise from it's hell-furnance hide."




Shando looks sadly at the feast.  "I am not sure how Lord Ilamter will look upon me partaking of this feast.  Indugling is something that we are not in the habit of doing.  Perhaps Ilmater will grant me the same blessings if I pass my share on to someone who needs it more than I do?"

OOC:  I understand its just a spell, but I have to wonder how the church of Ilmater views Heroes Feast.  DM?

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jan 16, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando looks sadly at the feast.  "I am not sure how Lord Ilamter will look upon me partaking of this feast.  Indugling is something that we are not in the habit of doing.  Perhaps Ilmater will grant me the same blessings if I pass my share on to someone who needs it more than I do?"




Devan looks puzzled, "Err... I realize Ilmater takes on the world's ills and sufferings, but surely he allows you to eat?  This is no ordinary feast my friend.  It is imbued with powerful magic and will aid you in the coming fight."

"Mayhap you could just partake modestly, not gorging yourself like my mountain of a friend <Timrin> is wont to do?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2007)

Heroes Feast is permitted.  It is basically positive energy incarnated into tasty forms.  if you want, though, since the spell tailors its food to its intended recipients, you can hve yours as bread and water r waht not...but it will be really tasty bread and water.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> for matt
> [sblock] "If things turn dicey, teleport back to the ship. No arguments alright? And it'll be my call. Not yours." Alethia told Maggie firmly. "Heroics are fine and dandy, but you have to use your brain too." [/sblock]




[sblock] Maggie seems to Alethia well enough to fight, or at least to throw spells while riding on the back of your mount.  Maggie says to Alethia "I would not feel right leaving if the rest of you stay and are in danger.  I will only flee if there is nothing more I can contribute without certainly dying.  I am not a child,  I understand that this dragon is a very, very dangerous creature.  Remember, I'm the monster expert here.  I should be more scared than any of you.                                                  "[/sblock]


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 16, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Devan looks puzzled, "Err... I realize Ilmater takes on the world's ills and sufferings, but surely he allows you to eat?  This is no ordinary feast my friend.  It is imbued with powerful magic and will aid you in the coming fight."
> 
> "Mayhap you could just partake modestly, not gorging yourself like my mountain of a friend <Timrin> is wont to do?"




"Actually, I have no real need to eat, drink or even breathe since Ilmater blessed me.  However, given the situation, I am sure he would understand.  If you have just a small heel of bread and a little bit of water among the 
feast, I would partake of that."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jan 16, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Actually, I have no real need to eat, drink or even breathe since Ilmater blessed me.  However, given the situation, I am sure he would understand.  If you have just a small heel of bread and a little bit of water among the
> feast, I would partake of that."




Devan smiles knowingly, "I'm sure you will find exactly what you are looking for among the victuals.  Please, enjoy."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 16, 2007)

Alethia partakes heartily of the meal and thanks Devan for his and Helm's gift. 

For Matt
[sblock] "Well Marise has a few tricks up her claws, including a nasty cold based breath weapon. For me, I don't have much in the way of cold based spells, though I suspect the holy and exalted aspects are going to put the hurt on that dragon." [/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jan 17, 2007)

Dyria dug into the feast ravenously. The last few days had been physically and emotionally exhausting, and there was still more to come.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 18, 2007)

Fin summons clouds and Maggie casts overland flight on you.  Alethia's spell ensures your proper positioning, and the dragon and his entourage fly right below you.  They spot you (no surprise round), but you get the jump on them anyway (they rolled a one on their init d20).

As they fly through the clouds, a number of balls of electricity appear near them and explode, followed in rapid succession by a second volley.  The clouds light up with blue energy, and it arcs throughout your enemies.  All of the manticores, unusually large as they are, are killed by the explosions, and many kobolds and hobgoblins are blasted off their mounts.  The dragon's entire entourage falls to the earth.  Some have rings of feather fall, but it is unclear if any are alive.  Even the dragon seems to have been somewhat harmed, tohugh it clearly has some resistance to both magic and electricity (63dmg).

Shando charges the creature in the air, landing on its back and punching into its neck.  He just barely fails to bash through, though he metal plating is deeply dented.  Dyria similarly fails to penetrate it.

Murdoch, however, conjures two blasts of acid at the dragon, both of which tear right through its carapace and cut huge holes into it.  Though he is slightly resistant to acid, the non-magical acid is unaffected by the dragon's resistance to magic (134dmg).

Timrin's sword also fails to penetrate the dragon's plating.

Barnak blasts the dragon with thousands of blades made form holy energy, but they all glance harmlessly off its magical hide (Failed to penetrate SR)

Marise and Alethia swoop down from the clouds.  Alethia fires her bow three times into the dragon's metal plating, and Marise breathes a gout of icey wind at the dragon, which it twists to partially dodge (7dmg)

Enraged, the dragon continues to turn on its side, wrenching free of its attackers and blasting its breath weapon upwards, striking everyone with magma blown by a hurricane-force wind (98dmg to timrin, shando, and Alethia, 52 to Dyria, Murdoch, and Barnak...the molten metal is so hot that the fire resistance has no effect.*  Marise is "killled" and disappears to her native plane to re-form, dumping Alethia overboard, though thanks to her ring of feather fall, she does not fall to her own likely death.  The others are blown back 100 feet from the dragon.  All are coated in magma and will continue taking damage the next round unless they spend it trying to get the magma off, and will face a rather steep concentration check to cast spells.

*He used a Metabreath version of the Metamagic feat Searing Spell from Sandstorm.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 18, 2007)

OOC:  Did you take into account a +14 bonus from Devan's protective ward when you rolled Timrin's saving throw?  He must have REALLY tanked it if he failed.

IC:  Surprised by the failure of his fire ward, Timrin writhes in pain as he desperately tries to scrape the magma off (full round action)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 18, 2007)

ooc:
Remember, Maggie is with Alethia, though I assume that the good sorceress has her own way of gettin home.

IC
Alethia curses, writhing as she tries to get the molten metal off. Once she does, she fires off a restoration and a cure moderate wounds (her wands) on herself until she's healed enough to teleport back to the ship. If Maggie is nearby, she'll teleport both herself and the girl back to the ship to heal up.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 18, 2007)

"Damn demon!" Murdoch mutters to himself, as he scrapes off the magma, he remains at about 225 from the dragon (his eldrich spear has a range of 250 feet). He'll still fire another maximized, empowered, purified, quickened  vitriolic eldrich spear.

Barnak will fly back too,staying close to the warlock, spending the time to remove the molten rock.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 18, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Did you take into account a +14 bonus from Devan's protective ward when you rolled Timrin's saving throw?  He must have REALLY tanked it if he failed.
> 
> IC:  Surprised by the failure of his fire ward, Timrin writhes in pain as he desperately tries to scrape the magma off (full round action)




My bad, he takes half dmg.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 18, 2007)

OCC: Couple of questions:
1) What seems to be the breath's range? Is 200ft a safe enough distance?
2) Murdoch has an invocation that duplicated dimension door. If he used it (quickened version), could he dimension door without the magma, thus ridding himself of it?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 19, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Couple of questions:
> 1) What seems to be the breath's range? Is 200ft a safe enough distance?
> 2) Murdoch has an invocation that duplicated dimension door. If he used it (quickened version), could he dimension door without the magma, thus ridding himself of it?




1)  Dragons cannot breathe every round, so he's safe for now.  Gargantuan dragons, however, have enormous movement rates, and many take the wingover feat,  so there is probably no safe distance within eldritch spear range.  He can move and breathe or charge and bite.

2.  If I were to rule that way, you couldnt take your equiptment, either, and each use of dimension door would make you squeeky clean and leave behind a pile or random dirt and germs.  It would also give baddies a way out of that vitriolic blast you like to use.  You would dim door with the magma effect on you.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 19, 2007)

No SR for Shando?  Does any of his ER apply?  Improved Evasion?

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jan 19, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> No SR for Shando?  Does any of his ER apply?  Improved Evasion?
> 
> Hawkeye





OOC:  SR wouldn't work but improved evasion should (provided it was a REF save)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 19, 2007)

Everyone spends the round demagmafying and/or healing as posted.  Shando does in fact that half that damage I mentioned before.  Murdoch gets his spell off, blasting another hole in the dragon (83dmg).

Clearly seeing him to be the greatest threat, the dragon charges Murdoch and grabs him in his mouth. (41 dmg).  The dragon seems to be trying to swallow him.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 19, 2007)

OCC: I knew this would happen! BTW, the acid continues to exist for a few rounds, so there should be some extra damage.

Using the last quicken from his rod, Murdoch will blast the beast from the inside with a maximized, empowered, purified, quickened vitriolic eldrich cone. If he has the option, he'll aim toward the creature's brain. He'll then try to dimension door out of the beast's head. (concentration +24).

Knowing that this likely a futile attempt, Murdoch hopes the bards will sing of his feats, should he fall.


Barnak will cast a consecrated & purified Diamond Spray on the dragon


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: I knew this would happen! BTW, the acid continues to exist for a few rounds, so there should be some extra damage.
> 
> Using the last quicken from his rod, Murdoch will blast the beast from the inside with a maximized, empowered, purified, quickened vitriolic eldrich cone. If he has the option, he'll aim toward the creature's brain. He'll then try to dimension door out of the beast's head. (concentration +24).
> 
> ...




What are the rst of you doing (Those of you who missed...no one rolled especially well)


----------



## Falkus (Jan 20, 2007)

Dyria will try to get a hold of Murdoch with her regular whip and pull him out of the dragon's mouth if it doesn't look like he's able to get out on his own, otherwise, she'll go back in for another attack on the beast.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 20, 2007)

Alethia teleports herself and Maggie back to the ship to heal up and then they rejoin the fray if needs be. Right now, without her big cat, Alethia can't do much good so she needs to have overland flight cast on her and then boosh.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 20, 2007)

With the magma mostly gone Timrin charges back into the fight.  He swoops down on the massive beast with Raku's Bane held on high, "YOUR RAMPAGE ENDS HERE BEAST!!!"

[sblock] Timrin activates his boots of speed (+1 to hit, +1 AC), charges (+2 to hit, -2 AC) and lays down a holy smite with power attack 11 (+27 to hit, dmg 2d6 +14 +22 power attack + 16 smite +6 divine might +2d6 holy +2d6 outsider bane + holy surge (can't remeber what this does?)), net -1 AC [/sblock]


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 21, 2007)

Shando smiles sadly, knowing what must be done.  He concentrates briefly, attuning his spirit with that of the dragon.  Once completed he flies forward to the attack, putting all into the attack, trying to kill the dragon with a single blow.

[sblock]Quivering palm attack.  DC should be 24. He will activate it immediately.  Dodge +1 vs the dragon. Activating haste ability from Cronosbane.  This should give him an AC of 39. 
Flurry: +25+25+25+25+20+15
Unarmed damage: 4D6+7 (+2d6+1d4 vs Evil)[/sblock]

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jan 21, 2007)

Once Alethia has healed herself and Maggie, I assume that she and Maggie will teleport back with Overland Flight added. She will cast Curtain of light around the demon dragon with the flashy bits aimed at it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2007)

Alethia and Maggie flee to heal.  

Shando charges, dropping back onto the dragan, punching into its neck, and penetrating its plating (33dmg, but it saves v the QP).

Dyria knows she cannot pull Murdoch out, so charges into range and she strikes at the dragon from below, slashing its neck (and getting whip sneak attack due to flanking from Shando...and a crit...49dmg)

Murdoch blasts acid into the dragon's head, causing it to grawl but only bite down harder (145 dmg).  Murdoch dimension doors out of the dragon's mouth, causing it to bite down and gnash its teeth angrily.

The dragon, grievously injured, starts fading from vision, clearly preparing to teleport away.

Timrin charges and drives his blade through its plating and deep into its body, with bits of flesh and metal exploding outwards fomr the holy energy and Timrin's own momentum propelling him  into the wound (134 dg crit!).  Timrin moves right through the dragon, and emerges covered in burning dragon gore and magma.  The dragon's insides continue to explode outward, and it breaks in two, each falling slowly and separately, the dragon's insides further spilling upon him (58dmg).  Timrin manages to get the flaming gorey magma off before it kills him.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 23, 2007)

"It's going to be hell to get this armor polished back up,"  Timrin quips through blistered and blackened lips.  He calmly removes one smoking gauntlet and draws upon the Holy power of Helm to heal himself (+96 hp, should be about 14 down I'm thinking?(-52 from breath -58 from gore +96 lay on hands = -14))

OOC:  Who is most injured?  Devan's status spells should give me the download.  He has 4 heal spells he gladlly provide the most injured.

DM_Matt, what does the Holy Surge power do anyway?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 23, 2007)

"I thought this was the end" Murdoch says, as he catches his breath. *Thank the gods I got out before the beast could bite*, he thinks to himself.

With a significant amount of blood dripping, he adds:"I don't know about the rest of you, but I need a strong drink!"

OCC: Murdoch is at 45/138 hp (93 total points of damage). Had the dragon successfully bit, he would have been a gonner.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 23, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "It's going to be hell to get this armor polished back up,"  Timrin quips through blistered and blackened lips.  He calmly removes one smoking gauntlet and draws upon the Holy power of Helm to heal himself (+96 hp, should be about 14 down I'm thinking?(-52 from breath -58 from gore +96 lay on hands = -14))
> 
> OOC:  Who is most injured?  Devan's status spells should give me the download.  He has 4 heal spells he gladlly provide the most injured.
> 
> DM_Matt, what does the Holy Surge power do anyway?




There is a idfference ebtween most injured (lowest hp), and most damage taken.  ONly murdoch has taken significantly more than the others. Alethia and Maggie would be healed by the time you get there.

Now What?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 23, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Now What?




OOC:  Ding?

 

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jan 23, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> There is a difference between most injured (lowest hp), and most damage taken.  ONly murdoch has taken significantly more than the others. Alethia and Maggie would be healed by the time you get there.
> 
> Now What?





OOC:  I would think that 'most injured' would be the way his status would work.  At any rate, I have (4) heal spells.  He can cast one each on Murdock, Dyria, Barnak, and Shando; curing 140 hp for each - overkill I know.

IC:  Timrin will help get the injured back to Devan for immediate care.  He then suggests we go investigate where the bodies fell to see if anything can be learned.

OOC:  Is Maggie visable and visably injured?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 24, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I would think that 'most injured' would be the way his status would work.  At any rate, I have (4) heal spells.  He can cast one each on Murdock, Dyria, Barnak, and Shando; curing 140 hp for each - overkill I know.
> 
> IC:  Timrin will help get the injured back to Devan for immediate care.  He then suggests we go investigate where the bodies fell to see if anything can be learned.
> 
> OOC:  Is Maggie visable and visably injured?




By the time everyone gets back to the ship, Alethia has healed Maggie and she has dismissed her invisibility spell.  Timrin never saw her at the battle, although he may or may not have wondered who blew up the dragon's entourage.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 24, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> By the time everyone gets back to the ship, Alethia has healed Maggie and she has dismissed her invisibility spell.  Timrin never saw her at the battle, although he may or may not have wondered who blew up the dragon's entourage.




OOC:  Just as well.  He'd have to say something then get put in his place by an NPC    Actually Devan would know (because of the status spell).  He will not mention anything to Timrin yet, but he does cast a sidelong glance at the rebelious ladies to let them know he is onto their tricks.

IC:  "Is anyone up for checking out the remains or should we just keep moving?",  Timrin asks.

"Hold on lad," Devan says moving closer.  "Let me patch you up that last little bit."(Devan will convert a 2nd level spell to a cure moderate wounds and finish healing Timrin.)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 24, 2007)

Alethia knows very well that Devan had cast the status spell and grins wryly at the Helmite.
_*Trying to stop Maggie is like trying to stop an avalanch with a rusted out spoon. Best we could do is make sure she stays safe. Or safe enough.*_ the demon chuckled privately to Devan.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 24, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia knows very well that Devan had cast the status spell and grins wryly at the Helmite.
> _*Trying to stop Maggie is like trying to stop an avalanch with a rusted out spoon. Best we could do is make sure she stays safe. Or safe enough.*_ the demon chuckled privately to Devan.




At the demon's mental response, Devan audibly snorts and smirks to himself illiciting a strange look from Timrin as he finshes up his healing.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 25, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> At the demon's mental response, Devan audibly snorts and smirks to himself illiciting a strange look from Timrin as he finshes up his healing.




OOC:  Great, now the Paladin is going to think that the demon is talking behind his back.  Sure the demon is trying to be good, but they are horrible gossips.     

"I hope that this helps to break the siege of Silverymoon.  Shall we check the body to be sure its not regenerating?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 25, 2007)

So now what?  Loot the bodies and head for Sundabar?  Or are you going to take care of some other problems?


----------



## frostrune (Jan 25, 2007)

loot the bodies and head to Sundabar sounds good to me.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 25, 2007)

OOC:  Sounds good to me.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 25, 2007)

OCC: same here!


----------



## kirinke (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me!




The dragon probably has an enormous hoard fitting a demonic dragon of such power, but unfortunately, you dont know where it is.  You could try to find it eventually though.  You do find some gems embedded into its hide, but you'll have to alter them into other items that humans can wear (not expensive, but takes a little time).  These include a gem of Str +6, a gem of Con +6, a gem of +4 deflection, and a gem of +3 natural armor.  The ten manticores each had enchanted bridles that grant feather fall, fire resistance 5, +2 natural armor, and +5 on ride and handle animal checks for anyone riding them.  The sixteen riders have rings that grant them each a +1 competance bonus to missile weapon attacks, +2 deflection, and feather fall,  six +1 heavy repeating crossbows and ten wanrs of fireball with 25 charges each remaining.  You also find sixteen sets of leather armor +2 and sixteen masterwork short swords.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 26, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The dragon probably has an enormous hoard fitting a demonic dragon of such power, but unfortunately, you dont know where it is.  You could try to find it eventually though.  You do find some gems embedded into its hide, but you'll have to alter them into other items that humans can wear (not expensive, but takes a little time).  These include a gem of Str +6, a gem of Con +6, a gem of +4 deflection, and a gem of +3 natural armor.  The ten manticores each had enchanted bridles that grant feather fall, fire resistance 5, +2 natural armor, and +5 on ride and handle animal checks for anyone riding them.  The sixteen riders have rings that grant them each a +1 competance bonus to missile weapon attacks, +2 deflection, and feather fall,  six +1 heavy repeating crossbows and ten wanrs of fireball with 25 charges each remaining.  You also find sixteen sets of leather armor +2 and sixteen masterwork short swords.




OCC: Darn, and I just bought a belt of giant strenght +6 for Barnak!   
OK, Murdoch won't benefit from any of those items (except maybe the gem of str +6, but he doesn't have any magic item slots left). 

Barnak could use the gem of con+6, and one of the bridles (he'll cast *Vaillant Steed * (and ask one of the clerics for some lesser restorations), and use the bridle on his conjured pegasus.

It seems to me that if we can find the hoard rather quickly (say 1-2 days), we'd probably be better equipped to face Zarun. Also, why not spend the time to completely wipe out the remaining ennemy army? With their 2 most powerful leaders dead, we could get rid of the grunts. That will be one thing less to worry about.

Finally, since Fin is basically an NPC, I recommend we put hm in charge of our flying ship. This way, we can easity justify removing from the core group, but he's still available if Hypersmurf returns...
cheers,

SG


----------



## frostrune (Jan 26, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The dragon probably has an enormous hoard fitting a demonic dragon of such power, but unfortunately, you dont know where it is.  You could try to find it eventually though.  You do find some gems embedded into its hide, but you'll have to alter them into other items that humans can wear (not expensive, but takes a little time).  These include a gem of Str +6, a gem of Con +6, a gem of +4 deflection, and a gem of +3 natural armor.  The ten manticores each had enchanted bridles that grant feather fall, fire resistance 5, +2 natural armor, and +5 on ride and handle animal checks for anyone riding them.  The sixteen riders have rings that grant them each a +1 competance bonus to missile weapon attacks, +2 deflection, and feather fall,  six +1 heavy repeating crossbows and ten wanrs of fireball with 25 charges each remaining.  You also find sixteen sets of leather armor +2 and sixteen masterwork short swords.




After surveying the haul Timrin exclaims, "These items could prove very handy in the defense of our new base.  I hadn't thought of it before, but a flying cavalry might be something we want to consider?  Let us pack this stuff up a return.  we can debate it on the way to Sundabar."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 26, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> After surveying the haul Timrin exclaims, "These items could prove very handy in the defense of our new base.  I hadn't thought of it before, but a flying cavalry might be something we want to consider?  Let us pack this stuff up a return.  we can debate it on the way to Sundabar."




There are stables that had contianed a number of griffons on the ship, designed so that they could take off and land directly from them.  The griffons all drowned, but you can get new ones.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 26, 2007)

ooc:
Griffons hmmm? Did the barding on them seem similar to the ones that Zarun used? It could be one more nail in the coffin for him, especially if we present them to the lords and ladies who assembled in Silverymoon. I don't know about you, but from what I read, if a paladin knowingly deals with irredeemable evil, don't they loose their benifits of paladinhood? I mean, I know Naverone is an exception to the rule because he is atoning for his past evil actions, however I think that Zarun is firmly in the 'evil, irredeemable' side of the equasion. 

Now that we've told him and can give him actual proof of Zarun's misdeeds (in the form of a commune, which is good enough for most religious types I think), wouldn't he be able to more openly defy Zarun and his policies?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Griffons hmmm? Did the barding on them seem similar to the ones that Zarun used? It could be one more nail in the coffin for him, especially if we present them to the lords and ladies who assembled in Silverymoon. I don't know about you, but from what I read, if a paladin knowingly deals with irredeemable evil, don't they loose their benifits of paladinhood? I mean, I know Naverone is an exception to the rule because he is atoning for his past evil actions, however I think that Zarun is firmly in the 'evil, irredeemable' side of the equasion.
> 
> Now that we've told him and can give him actual proof of Zarun's misdeeds (in the form of a commune, which is good enough for most religious types I think), wouldn't he be able to more openly defy Zarun and his policies?




Nope, just ordinary barding with Cronos' symbol on it.  Zarun's is showy.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 27, 2007)

Alethia grins at the thought of a flying calvary and sobers a little as it reminds her of Zarun. "Timrin, how feasible would it be if we told Lord Taern about Zarun working with the Twice Damned. Surely he is evil, correct?" she asked. 

"And I'd supect that Zarun falls firmly into the irredeemable side of things. Lord Taern might be willing to give us more 'open' help if we convince him to invest in a commune and ask the same questions we posed about Zarun. It could prove to our benefit." she looked thoughtful. "Some of those lords and ladies would most likely not want to openly ally with something evil, especially a traitor like Zarun."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grins at the thought of a flying calvary and sobers a little as it reminds her of Zarun. "Timrin, how feasible would it be if we told Lord Taern about Zarun working with the Twice Damned. Surely he is evil, correct? Isn't it against a paladin's code to knowingly work with irredeemably evil creatures?" she asked.
> 
> "And I'd supect that Zarun falls firmly into the irredeemable side of things. Lord Taern might be willing to give us more 'open' help if we convince him to invest in a commune and ask the same questions we posed about Zarun. It could prove to our benefit."




Taern is an Evoker.  He is not a paladin, he's just a regular good-aligned blower-up of stuff.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 27, 2007)

ooc:
Oh, I thought some of those guys were paladins. Durned. I'm going to change it alright?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Darn, and I just bought a belt of giant strenght +6 for Barnak!
> OK, Murdoch won't benefit from any of those items (except maybe the gem of str +6, but he doesn't have any magic item slots left).
> 
> Barnak could use the gem of con+6, and one of the bridles (he'll cast *Vaillant Steed * (and ask one of the clerics for some lesser restorations), and use the bridle on his conjured pegasus.
> ...




There are still a number of giants and mages among the grunts that would still pose something of a threat to you.  They are also rather well dug-in in those hills.  However, they now probably no longer have the ability to effectively assault the city, and the reinforcements form the neighboring cities will probably be able to go home now.  

You could still bombard thme at range from the ship (the seige weapons up there have much longer range (though are less accurate at that range) since they get more air time starting high in the air), and can do invisible-wizard hit and runs, but Maggie and Tarn and Barnak can only do so much with a days worth of spells.  You could stil try it though, the only quesiton is how much time yo uare willing to invest.

Regarding the hoard, you'd have to scry or do a bunch of library research, as there are no real leads, and Maggie suggests it may even be on this thing's home plane


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2007)

FYI: Sorry I haven't been as attentive as I should recently.  That will change.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grins at the thought of a flying calvary and sobers a little as it reminds her of Zarun. "Timrin, how feasible would it be if we told Lord Taern about Zarun working with the Twice Damned. Surely he is evil, correct?" she asked.
> 
> "And I'd supect that Zarun falls firmly into the irredeemable side of things. Lord Taern might be willing to give us more 'open' help if we convince him to invest in a commune and ask the same questions we posed about Zarun. It could prove to our benefit." she looked thoughtful. "Some of those lords and ladies would most likely not want to openly ally with something evil, especially a traitor like Zarun."




Kayla comments: "They aren't evil, but they are kings, and kings by other names, and they have their cities to look after.  To break with Zarun now means shattering the Lords' Alliance at a most perilous time.  Its easy to always stand on principle when you have no one to look after.  Its hard when that stand could get many innocent people killed."`


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Kayla comments: "They aren't evil, but they are kings, and kings by other names, and they have their cities to look after.  To break with Zarun now means shattering the Lords' Alliance at a most perilous time.  Its easy to always stand on principle when you have no one to look after.  Its hard when that stand could get many innocent people killed."`




"I know. But if you think about it, the Lords' Alliance is all but broken. Zarun is in league with the Twice damned. We know this for certain now. By keeping to their agreement, they will doom their cities and those they protect, for in keeping Zarun informed of their movements, they will also keep the Twice damned informed."


----------



## frostrune (Jan 28, 2007)

Timrin says to Alethia, "I think you misjudge the intellect and wisdom of Lord Taern and the others.  They understand now that Zarun cannot be trusted.  They will only tell him what he probably already knows by other means."

"The relationship will remain visibly intact but it remains a figurehead and nothing more."

"It is the best we can expect until such time as Zarun is outed or openly crosses the line."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin says to Alethia, "I think you misjudge the intellect and wisdom of Lord Taern and the others.  They understand now that Zarun cannot be trusted.  They will only tell him what he probably already knows by other means."
> 
> "The relationship will remain visibly intact but it remains a figurehead and nothing more."
> 
> "It is the best we can expect until such time as Zarun is outed or openly crosses the line."




Alethia's mouth twitches slightly into a semblance of a smile. "You may be right, but I also do not underestimate Zarun's abilities to sway and mislead others." she looked inward, trying to anticipate the traitor's next moves. "Whatever he is planning, I fear that he will cross the line sooner than expected."


----------



## frostrune (Jan 29, 2007)

"Kayla, when we reach Sundabar I would ask a favor of you."

"Aiden Zarun, or at least his wife's family hails from your homeland.  Can you use whatever contacts you may have to learn of their history, particularly since Zarun entered the picture?"

"The weapons his men use are far too similar to those of the sarkith, or whatever they were called.  We need to positively connect him to the events in the Sea of Fallen Stars."

"It ultimately may not prove useful but, at the least, I should like to understand my enemies."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 30, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Kayla, when we reach Sundabar I would ask a favor of you."
> 
> "Aiden Zarun, or at least his wife's family hails from your homeland.  Can you use whatever contacts you may have to learn of their history, particularly since Zarun entered the picture?"
> 
> ...




(Are you guys now traveling to Sundabar?)

Maggie cuts in "Well, it turns out that its not only his devices tha tresemble those of the Sarkrith.  From what I've examined, this ship does, too.  The control crystals, for instance.  In fact, with some modifications, I should be able to use and duplicate the translator that Cronos built for the Sarkrith viewing device to get around the security measures that Cronos uses on this ship.  Also, the air enchanting thingee that they were using on the island seems to be in place with regard to the summoned air this ship uses in part for propulsion.  See, the bottom of the ship is coated in this fascinating anti-magical substance, so that that reaction causes further repulsion between the air and the ship, making it even more effective than rising hot air would be on its own.  Its just like the vaccuum trap on Sarkon!!  

But yeah, wait, I should go back.  It makes sense that all the twice-damned would be aware of Sarkrith magicks and technologies, even styles.  Remember, according to the writings in the temple at Sarkon, the twice-damned were allied with a race called the Nazuri who attacked the Sarkrith homeworld.  The Sarkrith hate magic, and in fact are highly resistant to it -- even capable of generating anti-magic fields around their bodies.  Some realized, however, that only magic could beat the twice-damned, and traveled to magic-rich worlds to find a solution...until they met Sobek, who, being something of a humanoid crocodile demon, found the Sarkrith much to his liking, and forged the baneswords.  The Sarkrith then defeated the twice-damned.  The faction that did so chose to stay here to study magic, and protect themselves against their brethren.  That would be why they developed the enchantment that makes anti-magic hedge out air.  If their magic-hating brethren found themselves in such an area, they would sense the magic and activate their anti-magic fields, which would in turn create a total vaccuum inside and kill them, as we witnessed. "

Kayla responds, after looking very, very bored listening to Maggie's rambling speech. "I do not believe there is an embassy in Sundabar.  However, I can communicate with my superiors at southern headquarters, though they will be rather busy with the war and I am not scheduled to check in for a while.  Only the witch-blooded are trusted with positions such as mine.  The power in my blood allows me to use the witchblades.  In Rashman, they are signs of power and station and have further abilities.  But here, it does little more than communicate with the homeland"

 She concentrated for a moment, and an ornate dagger with a jeweled and feathered hilt appears in her hand.  It emits a golden glow, with shoots of red traveling through it.  Her eyes do as well.

The glow suddenly stops and she looks around surprised.  "My beacon no longer exists.  Apparently, Southern headquarters is no more. It is in the south of the country, but not nearly far enough to have been overrun by the Thayans under usual circumstances.  the battle must be going far worse than could be expected.  I must return.  Besides...my brother was stationed there.  If he I alive, I must find him."  She seems on the verge of tears.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 30, 2007)

OOC:  I'm for travelling and leaving the remaining goblinoids for the combined forces of the Silver Marches to deal with.  We certainly could do some damage there but in the greater scheme of things we probably have bigger fish to fry.  Plus we want to keep one step ahead of Zarun and remain a moving target.

IC:  Timrin looks over at Maggie when she interupts ready to chastise her but is stunned speechless.  As she rambles on his eyes continue to widen and his head spins trying to keep up.  When she finishes he blinks a couple times and slightly shakes his head.  He knows that was important but it will be awhile before he grasps it.

His attention eventually returns to Kayla and her magic ritual.  The look of fear that crosses her features alarms him and when she explains why, he is troubled even further.  "This whole damn world is tearing itself apart!",  he curses to no one in particular.

More softly he says to Kayla, "I am sorry.  We will do what we can to quickly get you home."

He takes a few steps away deep in thought, "So gentlemen, and ladies, after Sundabar then whereto?"  

"Whereto indeed?",  his voice trails off to nowhere.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 30, 2007)

"I say that we go after Cronos next.  It is time to strike another blow against the Twice Damned.  If we are lucky, we may find even more irefutable evidence against Zarun."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2007)

Alethia grinned. "I have the commune, it is enough for me." she told her exalted friend. "In any case, going after Cronos means going after Zarun as well, so either are good choices."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 31, 2007)

Soooo....


----------



## kirinke (Feb 1, 2007)

ooc:
Did we level yet? 

IC:

"Kayla, they may be expecting that." Alethia said gently. "The only way you can really help your homeland is to get rid of the twice damned and their puppets. The only way we can ensure a future for all of Toril is to get ride of the twice damned." 

"Let's go after Cronos." she said grimly. "The false soul gem Selune gave us will be the key. Now it is time to put it into play and I think that Zarun will deliver it to him for us,"


----------



## frostrune (Feb 1, 2007)

"First to Sundabar, then Chronos."  Timrin agrees.

"I assume we look around the islands near Sarkon?  He seemed to be massing around there."

Thinking that business is settled, Timrin motions Devan over to a map.

"Devan, we've got a regiment stuck somewhere between Baldur's Gate and Waterdeep.  We need to figure out a way to get them into the fight."

OOC:  DM_Matt, I assume it would be too much men and equipment to think we could bring them on-board this ship?  Assuming this to be true... Timrin would like to keep them near enough to Waterdeep to be able to strike when the time comes but far enough away that they do not draw any unwanted attention.

One idea:  They bypass Waterdeep and move on to Neverwinter or some similar 'friendly' northern local (Luskan is bad) and offer their services to help these smaller communities deal with the remnants of the goblinoid army.

Any suggestions you may have to work this out could be voiced through Devan (hint, hint  )


----------



## Falkus (Feb 1, 2007)

"Sounds like a plan," Dyria agreed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 1, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "First to Sundabar, then Chronos."  Timrin agrees.
> 
> "I assume we look around the islands near Sarkon?  He seemed to be massing around there."
> 
> ...




(How big is your force?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Did we level yet?
> 
> IC:
> ...




Kayla answers 

"While there may be a plot to do far more harm in the future, foiling it does nothing for my country is it is destroyed by the Thayans first.  Besides, I promised my brother that I would  always look out for him, and now he is missing somewhere in what is probably now enemy territory. Also, I have an oath to my queen to fulfill.

Thay has always been evil but never this aggressive.  Up until now, the ruling Zulkirs fought among themselves far too much to get together this sort of united and coordinated foreign policy.  

Do not overlook the role of that region in the twice-damned's plans.  Remember that their takeover of Waterdeep had largely to do with invented conflicts over Waterdeep's policies towards Thay.  Remember that Zarun arose from there, and that the twice-damned were released by minions of the ancient lich Al-Hulath, who is from Mulhorand, which is also reletively nearby."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 2, 2007)

Meanwhile, the ship arrives at Sundabar, a small, dense, heavily-fortified stone city, built partially into a mountain.  Its many towers and walls are distinguished by their long spikes, designed to keep away dragons and other flying menaces.  This poses a problem:  How exactly are you going to be able to land this ship for repairs.  Cronos surely has built docks specifically for this oddly-shaped vehicle, but there are none in Sundabar, nor sufficient open space to do so.  Clearly, there will be some logistical problems ahead for you.

Riding a griffon, Helm Drawf-Friend, having apparently arrived back at Sundabar before you did, approaches the ship and is allowed to land.  After stabling his griffon, he approaches you and says "Greetings, friends.  I just arrived in Sundabar by magical means an hour ago.  Under the cover a magical weather, the forces stationed in Silverymoon managed to get to the mountains to challenge the goblinoid army, and now with superiority in the air and in mages, we forced them to retreat.  The Silver Marches Alliance forces who were reenforcing Silverymoon are returning to their cities.  Alas, while everyone was bottled up in Silveryoon, a number of towns and villages were destroyed by smaller branches of the goblinoid force, and two cities are under seige.  When their reenforcements return, they will likely break those seiges, however.  It seems that victory is at hand, and we thank you for it."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2007)

ooc:
Maybe Naverone might have some ideas from having been flying the thing for a while on how to land it safely.

IC:
"It is well then." she said with a smile. "But how do things fare in Waterdeep and do you have any idea of what Zarun is doing or planning so that we might be able to counter his plots?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Maybe Naverone might have some ideas from having been flying the thing for a while on how to land it safely.
> 
> IC:
> "It is well then." she said with a smile. "But how do things fare in Waterdeep and do you have any idea of what Zarun is doing or planning so that we might be able to counter his plots?"




Naverone knows how to land it, but he doesnt know of a suitable place, being that the ship is shaped rather like the planet saturn with extra large rings and a vertically-stretched center part.  The bottom is rounded, so it cannot land on just any open area.

Helm says, "Alas, no, I have heard nothing from Waterdeep.  Hpwever, you should be happy to know that if the goblinoid army is finished off, we will have a bit more breathing room to defy Zarun."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2007)

Could a judicious use of stone shape create a suitable landing place?


----------



## frostrune (Feb 2, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (How big is your force?)




105 soldiers and officers + another 2 dozen warhorse horses + 30 drovers, shepherds, and craftsmen leading a baggage train complete with livestock, beasts of burden and wagons.

In short, A LOT. 


To Kayla...



> Do not overlook the role of that region in the twice-damned's plans. Remember that their takeover of Waterdeep had largely to do with invented conflicts over Waterdeep's policies towards Thay. Remember that Zarun arose from there, and that the twice-damned were released by minions of the ancient lich Al-Hulath, who is from Mulhorand, which is also reletively nearby."




Timrin smiles sympathetically, "We have not forgotten I assure you."

"You must do what you feel is necessary, we shall not sway you.  You are right to suggest we focus our attention in the area however.  I believe the islands off the coast of Mulhorand will be our next destination.  We can take you at least that far if you are willing to wait for the ship to be repaired and upgraded?"  


Upon arrival in Sundabar...



> Riding a griffon, Helm Drawf-Friend, having apparently arrived back at Sundabar before you did, approaches the ship and is allowed to land. After stabling his griffon, he approaches you and says "Greetings, friends. I just arrived in Sundabar by magical means an hour ago. Under the cover a magical weather, the forces stationed in Silverymoon managed to get to the mountains to challenge the goblinoid army, and now with superiority in the air and in mages, we forced them to retreat. The Silver Marches Alliance forces who were reenforcing Silverymoon are returning to their cities. Alas, while everyone was bottled up in Silveryoon, a number of towns and villages were destroyed by smaller branches of the goblinoid force, and two cities are under seige. When their reenforcements return, they will likely break those seiges, however. It seems that victory is at hand, and we thank you for it."




Timrin nods respectfully, "Thank you Lord."

"I only hope the rest of the Silver Marches judges us on our actions and not the words from Waterdeep."

"We very much appreciate your trust and generous offer to re-fit our ship.  Where best should we set down?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 2, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> 105 soldiers and officers + another 2 dozen warhorse horses + 30 drovers, shepherds, and craftsmen leading a baggage train complete with livestock, beasts of burden and wagons.
> 
> In short, A LOT.





When you first found the ship, it carried a force of about 600 plus a smaller amount of animals, though its resources were stretched.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Could a judicious use of stone shape create a suitable landing place?




Helm says "Yes, that could work, though your ship will have to be in the next valley over, meaning it will take time to transport materials and it will be out in the open.  Perhaps we can do some initial repairs and add new weapons that can be easily moved and installed, while meanwhile analyzing the ship to construct the appropriates parts.  You can come back later when those are finished."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Could a judicious use of stone shape create a suitable landing place?




Helm says "Yes, that could work, though your ship will have to be in the next valley over, meaning it will take time to transport materials and it will be out in the open.  Perhaps we can do some initial repairs and add new weapons that can be easily moved and installed, while meanwhile analyzing the ship to construct the appropriates parts.  You can come back later when those are finished."

Kayla says "You do not have the forces to invade Cronos' domain even if you found it.  The Zulkirs of Thay are leading the forces themselves.  Whatever is making them work together, they have a direct tie to it.  On the other hand, you killed Calicos, he only one you know of with a direct connecion to Cronos. "


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 3, 2007)

Shando looks around the citadel.  "You know, that flying citadels were bedtime stories for us at the monestary, wonderous things from the time of Netheril.  This is certainly beyond my training and experience.  However, if you have any sick or injured that need to be tending to, I can certainly help in my rather limited manner."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Feb 3, 2007)

"There are two others that we know of. The creature Kurin and of course Zarun himself probably has a direct link to Cronos." Alethia offered grimly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 4, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "There are two others that we know of. The creature Kurin and of course Zarun himself probably has a direct link to Cronos." Alethia offered grimly.




Kayla responds "Then why go searching for Cronos' domain rather than trying to get to him through them.  Oh, right, we can't find Kurin and we can't confront Zarun directly."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 4, 2007)

You make a landing area as Alethia suggests, in the next valley over.  A large number of dwarven and human craftsmen move in and start repairing and replacing gearworks and determining improvements and repairs that are needed.  With some help from Naverone, Maggie manages to alter the translator that Cronos built to work with one of the ship's control spheres, and shefinds and writes down plans and measurements that the Sundabarans would find useful.  

Rolantar, a dwarf leading the Sundabaran team, tells you "We can repair what is absolutely necessary and what does not require making complex new parts in two to three days.  Many of Cronos' weapons were destroyed, including some sort of major magical attack device, but we can replace them wih some from our armory. If you come back after a while, we'll be able to build up the parts to repair some non-essential bits of the ship and put in some of our own improvements."


Meanwhile, while everyone waits for the craftsmen, Kayla pulls Murdoch aside "Strange question...where does your power come from?  The Witches of Rasheman weild what seem to be extremely similar magics, for they are descended from the spirits of the land itself.  The Witch-Blooded can sense each other, and though weakly, I can...feel your power.  Sort of.  It is as if I really am in the presense of an accomplished Witch.  

But to the extent that we understand that power, it is passed by blood from mother to daughter.  There are no recorded instances of a male weilding this power.  We always assumed there was some inherant reason for that. "

(Note: this does not mean there are extremely few warlocks, but their powers often vary based on source.)


----------



## frostrune (Feb 4, 2007)

At hearing the lead engineer's assessment, Timrin comments, "That begs the question... what exactly are we trying to accomplish here?  Re-fit the ship to simply make it airworthy once again or get it completely overhauled and ready for battle?  If we fly this hulk out of here in a few days we cannot realistically uses it as a battle platform.  A mobile base yes; battle platform no.  Do we then become sitting ducks for Cronos' airfleet?"

"We also still need to get and pay for the rings and potions we commissioned and take on a LARGE ammount supplies to feed our crew.  I trust our usual Shield agents are making these arrangements (he looks to Murdock and Fin for confirmation)?"

"I am wondering if it best we travel alone and with a lower profile?"

In our downtime Timrin has a few tasks to do:

1)  Ask Lord Helm Dwarf-Friend for a personal favor.  Can he arrange for the proper diplomatic papers for my Tethyrian force to land in Neverwinter and work their way east across the northern territories without fear of provoking the rightfull sovereigns?  I would eventually have them rendevous with us here in Sundabar.

2)  Based on his response, Devan will issue further orders to my troops via Sending.

3)  Speak with Maggie realistically about the ship's capabilities.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 4, 2007)

ooc:
Oi, o great DM. Did we level yet? 

IC:
Alethia helps out as best as she is able, but for the most part; she rests, prays for spells and does some serious shopping.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 5, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> At hearing the lead engineer's assessment, Timrin comments, "That begs the question... what exactly are we trying to accomplish here?  Re-fit the ship to simply make it airworthy once again or get it completely overhauled and ready for battle?  If we fly this hulk out of here in a few days we cannot realistically uses it as a battle platform.  A mobile base yes; battle platform no.  Do we then become sitting ducks for Cronos' airfleet?"
> 
> "We also still need to get and pay for the rings and potions we commissioned and take on a LARGE ammount supplies to feed our crew.  I trust our usual Shield agents are making these arrangements (he looks to Murdock and Fin for confirmation)?"
> 
> "I am wondering if it best we travel alone and with a lower profile?"




"It is suited to be a battle platform butnot as effective as it could eventually be.  Surely, though, it could not stand up to cronos' whole fleet."


> In our downtime Timrin has a few tasks to do:
> 
> 1)  Ask Lord Helm Dwarf-Friend for a personal favor.  Can he arrange for the proper diplomatic papers for my Tethyrian force to land in Neverwinter and work their way east across the northern territories without fear of provoking the rightfull sovereigns?  I would eventually have them rendevous with us here in Sundabar.
> 
> ...





Helm is amenable to the idea and will arrange it.  If you want to speak with Maggie, do so...


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Oi, o great DM. Did we level yet?
> 
> IC:
> Alethia helps out as best as she is able, but for the most part; she rests, prays for spells and does some serious shopping.




Ya know, I guess this is a good time.

LEVEL UP!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, while everyone waits for the craftsmen, Kayla pulls Murdoch aside "Strange question...where does your power come from?  The Witches of Rasheman weild what seem to be extremely similar magics, for they are descended from the spirits of the land itself.  The Witch-Blooded can sense each other, and though weakly, I can...feel your power.  Sort of.  It is as if I really am in the presense of an accomplished Witch.
> 
> But to the extent that we understand that power, it is passed by blood from mother to daughter.  There are no recorded instances of a male weilding this power.  We always assumed there was some inherant reason for that. "




"To tell you the truth, I'm not entirely sure myself. My powers appeared suddently as a youth, and the the feys that trained me hinted that they were coming from Oberon. I never knew my parents, so I do not know if my powers come from them. For all I know, I may have some rashemi blood in my veins."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 5, 2007)

OOC:  I assume we will be moving on to tackle Cronos in just a couple days, not waiting weeks for the full compliment of weapons to be repaired or replaced?

IC:  At some point after things are quietly moving along, Timrin will seek out Maggie as she fidgets with the controls.

"Greetings milady,"  Timrin says with a bow.  "Devan tells me you are making progress.  How are you feeling these days?"

<He will sense motive her answer +15>

"So, are you getting a feel for this thing <refering to the ship>?  I'm sure that we all agree that you should be the captain and pilot.  Your naval experience coupled with your arcane knowledge make you the optimal choice."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 6, 2007)

ooc:
Just leveled Alethia, who is now a proud cleric 11/ranger 6. And as such, she now has access to 6th level spells. Be afraid.... Be very afraid. She now knows _COMET FALL_. Can't wait to try it out in battle.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 6, 2007)

OOC: Say, did Dyria ever find out what new abilities her whip dagger gained after she beat the demon?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 6, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: Say, did Dyria ever find out what new abilities her whip dagger gained after she beat the demon?




Now that she as more downtime, she manages to unlock its abilities.  It is now shocking evil outsider bane +4, and grants an addiitonal +2 to all special maneuver opposed rolls (tripping, disarming, etc) .  Additionally, it as 5 charges per day to use the following abilities 

1 Charge: Emulate any combat feat for the remainder of the day. As a full round action, the feat may be changed.  You must still meet the prereqs for the feats, ad they cannot be used as prereqs for any other feat.

2 Charges: Reflect a physical attack back on the attacker.  This is one of the abilities the dmeon used on Dyria.

3 Charges: Fireblast.  This is the blast abilty that the demon used on you guys, inflicting 100dmg in a 100ft radius.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 6, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Just leveled Alethia, who is now a proud cleric 11/ranger 6. And as such, she now has access to 6th level spells. Be afraid.... Be very afraid. She now knows _COMET FALL_. Can't wait to try it out in battle.




Only useful outside, but a VERY cool spell.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 6, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "To tell you the truth, I'm not entirely sure myself. My powers appeared suddently as a youth, and the the feys that trained me hinted that they were coming from Oberon. I never knew my parents, so I do not know if my powers come from them. For all I know, I may have some rashemi blood in my veins."




Kayla's body language changes a bit, no longer masking her sadness and desperation that plight of her people.

"Indeed you may.  If you do, though, you certainly have a destiny out east.  Some will fear you, to be certain, but such an anomaly does not happen without reason.  If the spirits of the land chose to empower a male with Witchfire, they much have a very special purpose for you.  If the Thayans are able to overrun Rasheman, the spirits themselves will be in danger.  If they ARE the source of your power, and they are slain, you will lose it." 

She moves closer to Murdoch, puts her hand on his arm, and looks him straight in the eye.

Come back with me.  Convince the others to do so as well.  Prove that it would be best if we challenged the twice dmned there, blocking their offensive, rather than blundering into a frontal assault on Cronos while the Thayans slaughter and enslave countless innocents.  Besides, I know the land, and have the connections.  We can find your destiny, together."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I assume we will be moving on to tackle Cronos in just a couple days, not waiting weeks for the full compliment of weapons to be repaired or replaced?
> 
> IC:  At some point after things are quietly moving along, Timrin will seek out Maggie as she fidgets with the controls.
> 
> ...




To the first question:

"Besides the occasional numbness in my legs, yes, I'm fine.  And that should go away in time."

To the second "Its a very, very hard ship to operate, but I'm getting used to it.  I'll probably be discovering new features for a long time to come, but I think I have mastered its basic operation, and we are pretty far along in terms of trianing a crew to perform some various tasks.  Again, owever, it wil take quite a while for me -- and them, to get really good a it, especially under time constriants.  The weaponry will be decent, but I do not think I will be able to repair the ship's main guns, which rely on Cronos' dimensional barrier crossing technology to essentially disintegrate anything hey touch.  The conventional weapons will work, and I am working on  way to produce large amounts of ammunition for the drop cannons.  I will need to alter the connection from the elementla plane of earth to produce suitable ammunition without having the transmuting abilities of the metal men.  We are sill working to finish getting the water pipes, pressure, and temperature stuff working everywhere.  Overall, the genral state of the ship is pretty good for flying, not great for large-scale combat, especially agianst Cronos' ships, some of whom DO have that disintegration weapon, altohugh the ship's defenses agianst magic MIGHT protect it.  Also, the mithl is coming alive now that it is on a ship again.  Soon we may be able to get some kinf of teleportation ability on this thing."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 6, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> To the first question:
> 
> "Besides the occasional numbness in my legs, yes, I'm fine.  And that should go away in time."
> 
> To the second "Its a very, very hard ship to operate, but I'm getting used to it.  I'll probably be discovering new features for a long time to come, but I think I have mastered its basic operation, and we are pretty far along in terms of trianing a crew to perform some various tasks.  Again, owever, it wil take quite a while for me -- and them, to get really good a it, especially under time constriants.  The weaponry will be decent, but I do not think I will be able to repair the ship's main guns, which rely on Cronos' dimensional barrier crossing technology to essentially disintegrate anything hey touch.  The conventional weapons will work, and I am working on  way to produce large amounts of ammunition for the drop cannons.  I will need to alter the connection from the elementla plane of earth to produce suitable ammunition without having the transmuting abilities of the metal men.  We are sill working to finish getting the water pipes, pressure, and temperature stuff working everywhere.  Overall, the genral state of the ship is pretty good for flying, not great for large-scale combat, especially agianst Cronos' ships, some of whom DO have that disintegration weapon, altohugh the ship's defenses agianst magic MIGHT protect it.  Also, the mithl is coming alive now that it is on a ship again.  Soon we may be able to get some kinf of teleportation ability on this thing."





"Are we rushing things too much by pressing to be out of here in three days?", Timrin asks.  "Cronos will be looking for this ship and I greatly fear his fleet.  I will not be of much help in a fight of that nature.  Nor will Dyria or Shando, or perhaps even Alethia."

"I will face any enemy but sitting in my cabin while mages blast away takes the fight out of my hands.  I have faith in you but I want to be sure you are ready.  I will advocate for additional time if you think it will help?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 6, 2007)

OOC:  Shando will be taking the Leadership feat this level (Martyred Champion of Ilmater grants a feat at the next level).  I need some assistance calculating the Leadership score.  Now, base score is the easy part:  Character level of 16+ charisma modifier of +6 gives a base score of 22.  Does Shando qualify for Great Renown?  I think he does for fairness and generosity.  On Special power, is that per power?  What about recent failures?  I think the citadel counts for the +2, but since its mobile it moves around a lot for -1    .  Thats at least a score of 23.   Any help would be appreciated.  Shando is going to be uncomfortable with the idea of followers, but will think of it as another duty.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Feb 6, 2007)

OOC:  Essentially you are going to be maxed out for leadership (same as Timrin).  I think the chart only goes to 25.  I believe the base of operations, great reknown, and moves around a lot all apply plus the generosity makes a lot of sense for Shando.  A score of 25+

Welcome to the world of resource management   .


----------



## Falkus (Feb 6, 2007)

"That's not the kind of fight I like to take part in," Dyria said, agreeing with Timrin. "I hate not being in control of my own fate. If we have to fight like that, we should really figure out a way to get us hand to hand fighters on board one of the enemy vessels where we can cause some serious damage."

OOC: Cool abilities. When Dyria gets the chance, she's going upgrade her shield, full plate and ring of protection to +5, though she's 3,000 gp short, and would greatly appreciate a loan.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Essentially you are going to be maxed out for leadership (same as Timrin).  I think the chart only goes to 25.  I believe the base of operations, great reknown, and moves around a lot all apply plus the generosity makes a lot of sense for Shando.  A score of 25+
> 
> Welcome to the world of resource management   .




OOC:  Yeah, should be fun.  I get to come up with my cohort then?  Oh the possibilites!     DM, how do I go about creating him?  What are the rules? (and what do we need to help round things out everyone? ) 

Shando doesn't change too much.  He gets 17 points of regeneration an hour,  3 points of BAB due to MCOI and VOP (nice synergy on that).  He does an extra point of damage each attack due to VOP. He is now immune to all fear effects, picked up an extra +1 to all saves due to VOP and I found out that MCOI gives a big plus to reflex saving throws that I didn't catch before, so thats an extra +3 there (+20 total).  3 extra skill points (+1 to heal, +2 to Knowledge Religion) and an extra 12 hps.  Nothing flashy, just things that will keep him alive much longer.    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Feb 6, 2007)

Alethia meditates in her room, chanting softly as she calls on her goddess for guidance. They are at an impass, unsure of where to go, who to confront. She glows softly, pearlescent flames flickering over her like a thin cloak of light. 

ooc:
Casting path of the exalted to examine options, to find the best course of action. Sounds like the best idea is to go to help the Rashemie, but she wants to make sure.

For a cohort, why not go for an exalted one? Remember, your cohort must be at least 2 levels lower than yourself. If you are a lvl 17th character, I'd go with Hollyphant. We need more mobile cohorts running around.....


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> For a cohort, why not go for an exalted one? Remember, your cohort must be at least 2 levels lower than yourself. If you are a lvl 17th character, I'd go with Hollyphant. We need more mobile cohorts running around.....




With 33hp, he'll do a lot of running...


----------



## kirinke (Feb 7, 2007)

ooc:
Lol. Glass jaw much. Forget what I said.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Yeah, should be fun.  I get to come up with my cohort then?  Oh the possibilites!     DM, how do I go about creating him?  What are the rules? (and what do we need to help round things out everyone? )
> 
> Shando doesn't change too much.  He gets 17 points of regeneration an hour,  3 points of BAB due to MCOI and VOP (nice synergy on that).  He does an extra point of damage each attack due to VOP. He is now immune to all fear effects, picked up an extra +1 to all saves due to VOP and I found out that MCOI gives a big plus to reflex saving throws that I didn't catch before, so thats an extra +3 there (+20 total).  3 extra skill points (+1 to heal, +2 to Knowledge Religion) and an extra 12 hps.  Nothing flashy, just things that will keep him alive much longer.
> 
> Hawkeye




Basically, make a character two levels lower than you are.  Equiptment-wise, cohorts get half shares usually, but if your guy has VOP like you, he still gets the full benefit, even though it simulates full PC equiptment.  Also, since VOP is the paralell to equiptment, ECL counts as character level.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 7, 2007)

ooc:
What did the path of the exalted spell do for Alethia, given their knowledge of events and whatnot?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> What did the path of the exalted spell do for Alethia, given their knowledge of events and whatnot?




(I'll tihnk about it...I hate that spell though.  Its basically PCs asking to be railroaded)


----------



## kirinke (Feb 7, 2007)

ooc:
Alrighty. But remember, given their resources and specialized abilities, some paths simply won't be feasible. And right now, I think the battle with Cronos is gonna hafta wait for a bit. From what I see, he's the uber BBEG right now and we need to go epic before we tangle with that fella.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 7, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Kayla's body language changes a bit, no longer masking her sadness and desperation that plight of her people.
> 
> "Indeed you may.  If you do, though, you certainly have a destiny out east.  Some will fear you, to be certain, but such an anomaly does not happen without reason.  If the spirits of the land chose to empower a male with Witchfire, they much have a very special purpose for you.  If the Thayans are able to overrun Rasheman, the spirits themselves will be in danger.  If they ARE the source of your power, and they are slain, you will lose it."
> 
> ...




Murdoch takes her hand: "I will talk with my companions. This course of action may indeed be wiser". Meeting her eyes, he adds" Kayla, I want to help you, but these events superseed our individual wishes. We must make sure that our actions lead to victory, regardless or our personal desires."

He'll then go and discuss this with the others.

OCC1: Sense motive +22 on Kayla. Is there anything "fishy" about her? Does Murdoch get any "impression" about this situation from his dark foresight invocation?

OCC2: How cute is Kayla?   

OCC3: Hawkeye, FYI, I used 25 points for Barnak's stats.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch takes her hand: "I will talk with my companions. This course of action may indeed be wiser". Meeting her eyes, he adds" Kayla, I want to help you, but these events supercede our individual wishes. We must make sure that our actions lead to victory, regardless or our personal desires."
> 
> He'll then go and discuss this with the others.




"I understand.  That is the right thing.  This will, however, be best for all of us."



> OCC1: Sense motive +22 on Kayla. Is there anything "fishy" about her? Does Murdoch get any "impression" about this situation from his dark foresight invocation?




Its hard for him to tell.  He's good at ths stuff, but he presumes she is, too.  THe foresight alarm bells don't go off.



> OCC2: How cute is Kayla?




How shallow is Murdoch?    (Answer ot both: Quite)



> OCC3: Hawkeye, FYI, I used 25 points for Barnak's stats.





Up him to 28.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 8, 2007)

ooc:
Hee. When Alethia does let it rip with Comet fall, make it a memorable experience. From the descriptions of it, that spell should be terrifying when used appropriately.  IE: _THE SKY IS FALLING_!   

Matt? Alethia is really close to being able to fill the requirements for the saint template. And I'd really like her to go for it, but it'd have to fit story wise I'd imagine. If you have any ideas on that, could you shoot me an email? Aenilan@aol.com.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Alrighty. But remember, given their resources and specialized abilities, some paths simply won't be feasible. And right now, I think the battle with Cronos is gonna hafta wait for a bit. From what I see, he's the uber BBEG right now and we need to go epic before we tangle with that fella.




The spell says that there is much uncertainty suorrunding both missions.  You do not know where Cronos is exactly and know his force is formidible.  Thay is also powerful, but turnign the tide of a war is a more streightforward goal, and since the Zulkir's are serving as field commanders, you may be able to capture someone who probably reports directly to the BBEGs.  Of course, the Zulkir's are all Archmages in their own right, but you guys can take some of em.  The Cronos mission could have a higher reutrn on your invetment, but its very risky and much  less likely to be successful.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 8, 2007)

Alethia relaxes a little as she considers the new information her deity has provided her. "We need to take this to Timrin. It sounds like helping the Rashemi might be a better alternative than tackling Cronos directly. I'm not sure that we are as of yet ready for that battle."

*You're probably right. This demon sounds like he is, at full strength, close to the power of an Abyssal Lord and those, even Arch Angels hesitate to confront directly. Right now, even weakened, he and his entourage are too powerful to confront head on, at least not as we are now.* the demon agreed reluctantly.

She rises to her feet and heads off tell Timrin, once the demon cheerfully locates him.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 9, 2007)

Bumpity bump bump. Is there a new game thread?


----------



## kirinke (Feb 11, 2007)

Streaks through the thread, wondering whether or not to bump it up a notch.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 11, 2007)

Soory, I have been dealing with the death of a friend.  Not been a good week.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear.
*Gives him a hug.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 12, 2007)

If there are no objections, I will be posting a new thread tonight, in which you will arrive in Rasheman.  Post objections or actions on the way, if any, in the mean time.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 12, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> If there are no objections, I will be posting a new thread tonight, in which you will arrive in Rasheman.  Post objections or actions on the way, if any, in the mean time.




Murdoch will spend time with Kayla, trying to know more about the powers of the Rashemi and their philosophies. 

OCC: He wouldn't mind knowing about Kayla's philosophies either! Besides, it's about time he had a girlfriend, with his 23 charisma and all. This is just the me talking, Murdoch is much more sensitive and respectful of the strong and capable woman Kayla is (in a chaotic good kinda way, of course!).


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2007)

ooc:
Matt? How would the Rashemi react to Alethia? By now, her aura is going to be decidedly weird as the demon begins to lose the last of the hell-taint as it were. She's probably going to register as a very powerful outsider at the very least, given what she is becoming and what the demon is evolving into.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 13, 2007)

OOC:  Sorry, busy last week and this week.  I hope to have my cohort described by Thursday, but I am not sure.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 13, 2007)

http://enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3341145#post3341145


----------

